#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  R17e علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="10 80"] *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موعدنا اليوم مع عضو جديد علي كرسي التعارف عضو يتميز بالغموض  في المواضيع وفي الاراء موعدنا اليوم مع يراع ...  

 تقف كثيرا عند قراءة اي موضوع له ربما ليس الكل ولكن في الاغلب الكثير من الاعضاء يتوقفون عند مواضيعه وعند ردوده ربما لانها من السهل الممتنع ... 

اهتماماته   هكذا قال (حزين في أوقات الفراغ , ولكن سرعان ما أعود للحزن في باقي الاوقات ) .....

وظيفته (حزين حتي إشعار أخر )....  

عضو ذو فلسفة خاصة   يجبرك علي التأمل و مزيد من التفكير في مغزي ما يكتب   

 فلنجعله يبحر معنا في كرسي التعارف حتي يعرفنا سر هذه الفلسفة .....

والان اتركم هنا مع كأنه يراع  ونتمني ان يكون اللقاء ممتع للجميع ان شاء الله*  [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بك يراع علي كرسي التعارف       :f2:  
واتمني عدم استخدام اي اسلحة او وسائل تعذيب وان يكون الكرسي خالي من الكهرباء   :hey:  

بسم الله نبدا مع الاسئلة

يراع يا ريت تعرفنا بنفسك باختصار شديد مع مرعاة التبسيط 
ممكن نعرف بداياتك في المنتدي؟
ماذا يمثل المنتدي ليراع؟
ايه رأيك في المنتدي بكل صراحة؟
وماذا تتمني ان تري في المنتدي في الفترة المقبلة؟

سوف اكتفي بهذا القدر الان ولي عودة اخري ان شاء الله مع ملاحظة اني سوف اتابع اللقاء حتي النهاية ربما افهم قليلا  .....

----------


## سـلـوى

*هييييييية هييييييييية
انا فرحانة اوى
اولا لان حضرتك اللى على كرسى التعارف
تانى حاجة انى من اول المشاركين 

حضرتك صاحب تواجد مميز
و جميل
ما شاء الله



اية سبب اختيارك اسم يراع؟
هل الغموض من طبع حضرتك دائما داخل المنتدى و خارجة؟
هل بتحس ان الشخصية التى تحمل اسم يراع فى المنتدى هى نفسها خارجة ؟؟ و لماذا او إية  أوجة التشابهة و الاختلاف؟؟؟

كفاية اوى

ربنا يوفقك

تقديرى و احترامى الدائم*

----------


## بنت مصر

أهلا بيك يا يراع وسهلا على كرسي التعارف
منور الكرسي الملكي .. وان شاء الله تقضي عليه اوقات 
سعيدة وانت بتجاوب على اسئلتنا ..

واسمح لي ابدأك بالأسئلة  وان شاء الله تكون سهلة وخفيفة

1- كيف عرفت طريق المنتدى  وايه اللي شدك إليه .. وارجوك ما تقولش مش متذكر

2- ايه اللي بيعجبك في المنتدى وايه اللي ميعجبكش .. 
اتكلم براحتك على الاخر وبمنتهى الحرية احنا عندنا ديمقراطية
بس اياك تقول اي حاجة وحشة على المنتدى ههههههههه

3- ما سبب تسمية نفسك باسم يراع وما معناه

يمكن ارجع تاني بس اسيبك تشم نفسك شوية 

بسنت

----------


## saladino

*اهلا وسهلا يايرااع
نورت الكرسى
مش اسئلك كتير
بس سؤال واحد
من يراع لما يقف امام المرآة؟؟*

----------


## boukybouky

*ياهلا يراع عندنا يا مرحبا ....يا مرحبا 

1- كيف يري يراع المبادئ؟؟

2- أعترف أنني واحدة ممن لا يجيدون فهم ما تكتب و سألتك مرة فقلت أن من يعرفك  جيدا يعرف ماذا تقصد ...هل يكتب يراع فقط لمن يعرفه؟؟؟ إذاً أين نصيب من لا يعرفه؟؟؟؟

3- ما هو رأيك في نظرية المؤامرة ..و هل تراها متجسدة في الأمة العربية و بالتالي تنتقل للأفراد؟؟

4- ما هو مبدأءك في الحياة؟؟؟

5- ما هو أكثر ما يمتعك و أكثر ما يحزنك؟؟؟

كفاية كده دلوقتي و ربما تكون لي عودة 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## حسام عمر

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اهلا بك يا محمد على كرسي التعارف


سؤال وارجو ان تكون اجابته واضحه وصريحه


ماذا تفعل اذا دخل عضو وسبك فى موضوع


ماهو رد فعلك بالنسبه للعضو


وماهو رد فعلك للمنتدى


ولك جزيل الشكر


ولي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## sea_wolf

اهلا اخ يراع 
سؤالين الان           
يراع  بالنسبة لى  من  ردودة 
هو شخص  زو فلسفة حزينة زو لون قاتم 
هل انا مصيب ام مخطاء  ....ولماذا فى كلا الحالات 


 هل يوجد امل فى الغد المصرى (النظيف)
شكرا ولى عودة

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا رأيى نكهرب الكرسى شوية ، ونسلط أضواء متغيرة الشدة بألوان الطيف على دماغه علشان ميركزش ويعترف بجد ... 

أنا متابع يايراع *

----------


## R17E

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيء 
و الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من اصطفاه من خلقه 
الإخوة الأعضاء  " أتمنى " أن يسعدني أن أكون عرضة لسياط أسئلتكم 
ولن أقول ضيفكم ... فلربما كنت أعد نفسي من أصحاب الدار  :2:  
ولا أجد ما يمنعني من التمني أيضاً أن يخرج كل من دخل هذا اللقاء ـ سائلاً أومسؤولاً ـ بفائدة أوـ وعلى أقل تقديرـ ألا يندم على الدخول  :1:  
و لعلي في البداية ـ وللظهور بمظهر الشاكر للنعم :good:   ـ يجب أن أشكر الأخت أم أحمد على مقدمتها الجميلة التي اتحفتني بها فجزاها الله خير الجزاء .. ولعله من المناسب أيضاً أن أقول ـ وبما أن اللقاء فرصة للحديث عن النفس ـ أنني ومنذ أمتلكت القدرة على الكلام وأنا أذكر اسم الله جل في علاه عند البدء في كل أمر .. ولذلك فلن يضرني  ـ بإذن الله ـ شيء مما قد يحتويه " عسل " المقدمة  :f2:

----------


## R17E

> اهلا بك يراع علي كرسي التعارف


يا ستي الله يرحب بيكي  :gp:  
و لعل الفرصه هنـا مناسبه لأطمئنك علي الكرسي  :Smart:  
و أعدك بأنني لن أقذف به أحد  ::-s:  و سوف يعود إليكي كاملاً بإذن الله تعالي بجميع المخادع و الارجل الخ الخ 





> واتمني عدم استخدام اي اسلحة او وسائل تعذيب وان يكون الكرسي خالي من الكهرباء


طيب  ::evil::  




> بسم الله نبدا مع الاسئلة
> 
> يراع يا ريت تعرفنا بنفسك باختصار شديد مع مرعاة التبسيط 
> ممكن نعرف بداياتك في المنتدي؟
> ماذا يمثل المنتدي ليراع؟
> ايه رأيك في المنتدي بكل صراحة؟
> وماذا تتمني ان تري في المنتدي في الفترة المقبلة؟


ما أعرفه عن نفسي أنني لست بدعا من الخلق , بل أنا مواطن صالح "للإستخدام" و ربما أنا لا أعرف نفسي بالقدر الكافي  :No:  
فقد قيل لي أن الإنسان ـ وأنا صنفت نفسي هكذا تجاوزاً ـ يقضي الثلث الأول من عمره يحاول أن يعرف من هو ... ثم يتوصل إلى نتيجة يحاول طوال الثلث الثاني أن يثبتها ، ليقضي الثلث الأخير في الندم على ثلثين ضاعا من عمره دون أن يعرف " من هو "...!!!
خلاصة الموضوع  :Smart:  

أنا هو أنا أحيـانا و أحمد الله علي هذه النعمة 





> ممكن نعرف بداياتك في المنتدي؟


أول يوزر كان الطيب الجوادي الذي تحول إلي يراع قبل وقفه عن المشاركات ::evil::  
و البداية كانت  4/ 2004  و كانت لموضوع ذكريات مراهق علي ما أظن و تلاه الغزل البريء :gp: 




> ماذا يمثل المنتدي ليراع؟


   مساحة للتعبير والكتابة لم أكن أحلم بها 




> ايه رأيك في المنتدي بكل صراحة؟


لا يوجد نصاب شريف يجيب علي سؤال ينتهي بعبـارة بكل صراحة ::evil::  




> وماذا تتمني ان تري في المنتدي في الفترة المقبلة؟


العمل الجماعي الذي لا يعتمد علي أسماء أحد ـ عمل مجله شهريه ـ طبع كتاب لإبداعات أعضاء المنتدي و الكثير....

إبقي تعالي كل يوم أنا هنا  ::evil::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الفاضل / صاحب القلم المميز / يراع
لقد سميت نفسك بأسم من افضل الأسماء التى يمكن أن تطلق على البشر . دائماً كتاباتك تحتاج لوقفة لمحاولة الغوص فى قلبها لنفهم مغزاها. اعتقد أنك فى الحقيقة شخصية مرحة ولكنك تغلفها بغلاف رقيق حريرى الملمس ظاهره فيه حزن ونقد لازع للذات وللأوضاع السائدة .ياترى ايها القلم الطلقة هل تنتمى لمذهب أدبى معين أم أنك صاحب مذهب متفرد؟ مرحباً بك على الكرسى وياريت ننفذ كلام صديقى /عاطف هلال ونكهرب الكرسى فقد تطرح رجفة الكهرباء بعض ما يغلف ما تكتبه من غموض محبب

----------


## محمد نديم

أيها اليراع   ....... ومعناها  القلم  .... أظن؟
هل تتخذ من الكذب ( أحيانا ) سلوكا اجتماعيا  يفيد في بعض المواقف وما هي المواقف التي تحتاج فيها اليه ....  اي الكذب وان كنت ممن لا يتخذونه أسلوبا احيانا ... فلماذا تضعه هنا في توقيعك وتهتم به هذا الاهتمام  وأقصد هنا الكذب ايضا؟
أرجو  ألاعتراف ولك مني تحية عاطرة وأكيد مش حناخد فيك  (يراع )  ان شاء الله انا واثق بك..
نديمك للأبد

----------


## R17E

> *هييييييية هييييييييية
> انا فرحانة اوى
> اولا لان حضرتك اللى على كرسى التعارف
> تانى حاجة انى من اول المشاركين 
> 
> حضرتك صاحب تواجد مميز
> و جميل
> ما شاء الله
> 
> ...


سلــوي  
شكرا لثنائك العاطر ....و أرجوا من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بإذن الله 




> اية سبب اختيارك اسم يراع؟


وقتها كان المهم ترك إسم الطيب الجوادي  و لم يكن يراع وقتها ضمن قائمة يوزراتي  فإخترته هكذا ببساطه 




> هل الغموض من طبع حضرتك دائما داخل المنتدى و خارجة؟


أنتي هنـا وضعتي الغموض و كأنه أمر مسلم به و علي الرغم أنه من حقك أن تريني غامضاً إلا  أنه من حقي أيضا أن أقول أني لست كذلك و الامور نسبيه ..



> هل بتحس ان الشخصية التى تحمل اسم يراع فى المنتدى هى نفسها خارجة ؟؟ و لماذا او إية أوجة التشابهة و الاختلاف؟؟؟


الصوره المثالية يجب أن توصم بلمسة قبح حتي توصف بالواقعية  و أنا أشك في صدق أي شخص مهما كان حينما يقول بأنه خارج النت هو نفسه داخلها لأن اليوزر ببساطة  هو الصوره التي نحلم بأن نكون عليها و لكننا دائماً نفشل.




> كفاية اوى
> 
> ربنا يوفقك
> 
> تقديرى و احترامى الدائم


و بعدين كفايه ليه؟
تعالي تعالي و هاتي نصيبي من المحشي  و هاخلي أمي تدعيلك  :4:  
أسعدني مرورك

----------


## R17E

> أهلا بيك يا يراع وسهلا على كرسي التعارف
> منور الكرسي الملكي .. وان شاء الله تقضي عليه اوقات 
> سعيدة وانت بتجاوب على اسئلتنا ..


بنت مصر 
مرحبا بك  ... و أذكر أني قلت  لك في أول رد عليكي منذ عامين أن كلماتك تبقي مثار فخر لمن قيلت بحقه , و أنا لا أزال عند ظني هذا ... ربما تتسائلين  ما سبب إثاره هذا الكلام و ربما أجيبك بأني لا أدري . ::p:  




> كيف عرفت طريق المنتدى وايه اللي شدك إليه .. وارجوك ما تقولش مش متذكر


أولاً  ممكن أكذب و أقول بأني مش متذكر  :;):  
و لكن أنا عرفت طريق المنتدي في أوج صراعات مع أشخاص علي صفحات  منتديات أخري , و يبدوا أن المنتدي هنا كان المكان الذي يستريحون فيه , فبصراحه جيت في الاول علشان أقلق راحتهم , و لما أكملت مهمتي  علي أكمل وجه كنت أصبحت صديق لشودي و محمد فاروق  وسلمي البنا و داريا و الكثير الكثير ...
و بعدين شدني إليهم إنهم مؤدبين جدا و الله ... فأعجبني المقام .




> ايه اللي بيعجبك في المنتدى وايه اللي ميعجبكش؟


يعجبني في المنتدي بشكل عام كل ما ينتمي لإسمه أي أبناء مصر و ما ينتمي إلي مصر أما الذي لا يعجبني فهو وجود الكثير ممن لا زال ينظر إلى الإنترنت بشكل عام .. والمنتديات بشكل خاص على أنها أماكن للتسلية .. وربما في كثير من الأحيان أماكن للغزل و البحث عن زهرات كستنائية :notme:  




> ما سبب تسمية نفسك باسم يراع وما معناه؟


لا يوجد سبب واضح لإختيار الاسم و إنما كانت الضروره التنازل عن الاسم القديم بأي أسم لم أستخدمه من قبل 
و أما يراع فلها العديد من المعاني ...
و أنا أعني منها " قـلم " ::007::  



> يمكن ارجع تاني بس اسيبك تشم نفسك شوية


تعالي برحتك في أي وقت و خلي أسئلتك حلوه عشان أخلي أمي تدعيلك 
شكرا لكي يا بسنت.
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> *اهلا وسهلا يايرااع
> نورت الكرسى
> مش اسئلك كتير
> بس سؤال واحد
> من يراع لما يقف امام المرآة؟؟*



بل أهلاً و سهلاً بك و مرحبـا 
و رغم أنك لم تسأل غير سؤال واحد  إلا أنه يحتاج  إلي صفحات و صفحات  و كنت هنـا علي هذا الرابط أفكر في الاجابه علي سؤالك هذا 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=39446
و ربما يراع يري نفسه  ينظر إلي الامور بفوقية شديدة للحصول  علي أوسع مساحة للرؤيا بينما هو بالأساس عالق فوق شجرة لا يعرف كيفية النزول .
كل الود.

----------


## R17E

> *ياهلا يراع عندنا يا مرحبا ....يا مرحبا 
> 
> *


مرحباً بك يا ريهام  و وجودك لا يشبهه شيء إلا وجودك ... فَدُمتي 



> كيف يري يراع المبادئ؟؟


و الله أري  أنها إهترئت و لم تعد صالحة للإستخدام من كثرة ما يخلعها الناس  و يبدلوها حسب المواقف و المصالح الشخصية  لم يعد لهذه الكلمة رونق  و ربما لم تعد المبادئ أيضاً من الثوابت .




> أعترف أنني واحدة ممن لا يجيدون فهم ما تكتب و سألتك مرة فقلت أن من يعرفك جيدا يعرف ماذا تقصد ...هل يكتب يراع فقط لمن يعرفه؟؟؟ إذاً أين نصيب من لا يعرفه؟؟؟؟


أود أن أقول بأن إجابتي يوم سألتيني كانت مبتورة و لم أكمل  بعد أن قاطعنا الاخرون فالبديهي أن ما أقصده شيء وما يفهمه الاخرون موضوع  أخر و أري أن الموضوعين مالهم علاقه ببعض 
فمثلا حينما تحدتث عن ليلي  ربما عرف الكثير من أقصد بليلي ...!!!
و لكن ربما لم يفهم البعض سبب حديثي عن ليلي و هل أنا مع أم ضد و هكذا ...
و حينما قلت بأن من يعرفني يعرف ماذا أقصد لم أكن أعني المعرفة الشخصيه و لكن أعني المعرفه المجردة  بدون أي إنطباعات مسبقة .
أما حكاية الفهم فدعيني أقول بأن ما تحصلين عليه بسهولة  سوف تفقدينه بسهولة ... حتي الافكار .. و نحن لن نفهم الأفكار ما لم تحتك بنا إحتكاكا مباشراً  
بماذا نصف الذي يغطي كامل بيته من الخارج  ببطاطين  بدعوي الحصول  علي دفئ  أعم و أشمل؟
هو لن يشعر بالدفيء ما لم تلتصق به البطاطين 
كذلك الافكار ... لن يعقل بأن أقول هذا جيد و هذا سيء و ينتهي الموضوع  فقط أنا أعطي ـ أحيانا ـ  مسلمات  و حقائق  و تشبيهات و تلميحات  و اثق في حكمكم علي الموضوع برمته .




> ما هو رأيك في نظرية المؤامرة ..و هل تراها متجسدة في الأمة العربية و بالتالي تنتقل للأفراد؟


في هذا العصر أري  أن الذي لا يؤمن بنظرية المؤامرة عنده فائض كبير من الوهم , فقط أرجوه ألا يبخل علي بالقليل منه ـ أي الوهم ـ ليساعدني علي قضاء ما تبقي من أيامي مرتاح البال , و أما موضوع الامه العربيه فهي أكبر مؤامرة في التاريخ 
لم يكن العرب أمة من قبل ... و لن يكون ذلك في المستقبل و ما يفعله العرب بينهم و بين أنفسهم أشد مما يفعله الاغراب بهم و لك أن تقارني بين أبو غريب و بين أي سجن في  مصر أو سوريا أو الاردن بل و حتي سجون عرفات التي كانت في لبنان  صدقيني سوف يفوز أبو غريب بالمراكز العشر الاولي في إحترام أدمية الانسان .




> ما هو مبدأءك في الحياة؟؟؟


لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
 قولاً و فعلاً و إعتقاداً



> ما هو أكثر ما يمتعك و أكثر ما يحزنك؟؟؟


زرع بسمه علي شفاه الاخرين و الوقوف إلي جوار من يحتاجني و يعجبني أيضا الثقة التي يتوسمها في الاخرون في العمل و خلافه و أخشي أن أخزلهم يوما ما 
أما أكثر ما يحزنني  فهم المصريين الغلابه أمثال عبد الستار بتاع عز الدين  فالمصريين و الله أعلم يبدوا أنهم إستقاموا مع الذل و الخنوع و هم لا يستحقون ذلك .



> كفاية كده دلوقتي و ربما تكون لي عودة


ربما يكون لكي عوده ولا قد يكون لكي عوده ؟؟؟
فقط أردت أن أنهي أسئلتك بسؤال..
و في إنتظارك...
ما رأيك بهذا؟

----------


## R17E

> يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اهلا بك يا محمد على كرسي التعارف
> 
> 
> ...


حسام عمر 
مرحبا بأخي العزيز و نجم الفضائيات  و أرجوا أن تكون بخير حال بعد طوبة التشجيع إياها ..
ومعلش هنعكس الايه و أسئلك هو الطوب عنصر أساسي للتشجيع في النوادي المصريه؟
و نرجع لسؤالك



> ماذا تفعل اذا دخل عضو وسبك فى موضوع
> 
> 
> ماهو رد فعلك بالنسبه للعضو
> 
> 
> وماهو رد فعلك للمنتدى


لن أفعل شيء لأن هذا هو الواقع بالفعل و ربما لو نظرت للكثير من الامور ستجد نفسك مثلي في هذا الموضوع  ألا تعتقد بأن الحكومه تنتهك عقولنا و تسبنا صباح مساء عبر وسائل إعلامهافمش معقول إنها هاتيجي علي الغلبان اللي هايدخل يشتمني و لكن إذا تعدي هذا الشخص علي ثوابت الدين فسوف يناله شواظاً من  قلمي  لا أضمن عواقبه .
أما العضو فهناك خاصيه جميله بالمنتدين إسمها قائمة التجاهل تضيفه إليها فيختفي من وجهك علي الدوام 
ولا أظن المنتدي سوف يكون ملوم في شيء فوجود شخص يسبك علي الملاء سُبة بحق الشاتم لا المشتوم 
في إنتظارك 
ولا تنسي الشيشه
مودتي

----------


## R17E

> اهلا اخ يراع




Sea wolf
مرحبا بك



> يراع بالنسبة لى من ردودة 
> هو شخص زو فلسفة حزينة زو لون قاتم 
> هل انا مصيب ام مخطاء ....ولماذا فى كلا الحالات


من لم يهتم لأمر المسلمين فليس منهم هذا مدخل
أما المخرج 
فلو كنت في جنوب لبنان 1981 و أنت عمرك أربع سنوات  و تطلق قذيفة دبابة بإتجاهك , و تري جثث البشر تحمل باللوادر لتلقي في البحر أو في حفر كبيره مكدسة و مكومة .
و لو إضررت أنت و عائلتك للهروب من الجنوب إلي بعلبك في براد بطاطس  لأنهم يظنون أحد إخوتك فلسطينيا 
لو صعدت إلي الغازيه  مشتبها به لتحقق معك حركة أمل و تري ثقوب بالحائط و بعض من بقايا لحوم البشر 
لو قابلت مفتي البوسنه 1993 
لو شاهدت ضحايا سربرينتسا 
لو .... لو ....
ربما لتفهمت شعوري و كفيتني عناء الاجابة 



> هل يوجد امل فى الغد المصرى (النظيف


)

لو نظرت إلي بلد كـ "ماليزيا" و رجل كـ"مهاتير محمد"
لعلمت بأن كل شيء ممكن و لكن الله لا يغير ما بالناس حتي يغيروا ما بأنفسهم أولاً 
شكرا لك و مرحبا بك  في أي وقت 
مودتي

----------


## R17E

> *أنا رأيى نكهرب الكرسى شوية ، ونسلط أضواء متغيرة الشدة بألوان الطيف على دماغه علشان ميركزش ويعترف بجد ... 
> 
> أنا متابع يايراع *



الدكتور عاطف هلال 
سوف أكون كما تريد و لكن بلاش من الكهربا كفايه اللي بشوفه في الشغل بيخلي شعر راسي يدخن .
و أنا سعيد لِأنك  هنا .
و لك مني راية بيضاء

----------


## Basio

مبرووووك يايراع  :: 
وربنا يقويك :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

أهلا يا يراع...

معنديش أسئلة بس لازم أتابع.

----------


## أنفـــــال

أهــلاً و سهلاً .. يــراع .. 
تدين لي بخمسة إجابات لخمسة أسئلة لم توضع بعد .. ! 
سأعــود .. !

----------


## علاء زين الدين

سؤال في ثوب تعقيب:




> *أنا رأيى نكهرب الكرسى شوية ، ونسلط أضواء متغيرة الشدة بألوان الطيف على دماغه علشان ميركزش ويعترف بجد ... 
> *


*

يراع: هل وفاك الأستاذ عاطف هلال حقك؟





			
				أنا متابع يايراع
			
		

*وأنا ..

----------


## ابن البلد

*عارف لو أنا عارف أني هفهم ردك علي أسئلتي  كنت سئلتك 
لكن للآسف  مخ متركب شمال*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أمر من هنا لأسجل حبى لك فى الله
أريد أن تسامحنى على أى شيء صدر منى أغضبك
وأن تتأكد من إرتفاع قدرك عندى
وإن شاء الله أعود على الأقل لأتابع ما كتب من أسئلة وأجوبة
وأطلب منك أن تدعو لى فى ظهر الغيب إن أردت*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*ايه يا جماعة النور ده*
*حبيب قلبي ويراعي هنا وعلى الكرسي*
*يللا يا عم انت قاعد ومستريح وفوق الكرسي مش في مكان آخر !!*

*يراع هل ترى ان تفاقم الصراع الأسري هو العامل الاساسي في مشاكل المجتمع المصري؟*
*هل فعلا توافق على ضم فلسطين الى مصر وتصير مصر دولة افرواسيوية ونشارك بذلك في بطولتي الامم الافريقية والاسيوية* 

*كفاية هزار بقى ؟؟؟*

*ماذا يمثلك لك شيخنا (محمدالغزالي) وما شعورك عندما توفاه الله سبحانه وتعالى؟*
*متى يكون يراع بلا مداد؟*
*من أفضل من تقرأ لهم؟*


*محبك الدائم واخوك الصغير جدا : الازهري*

----------


## R17E

> الأخ الفاضل / صاحب القلم المميز / يراع
> لقد سميت نفسك بأسم من افضل الأسماء التى يمكن أن تطلق على البشر . دائماً كتاباتك تحتاج لوقفة لمحاولة الغوص فى قلبها لنفهم مغزاها. اعتقد أنك فى الحقيقة شخصية مرحة ولكنك تغلفها بغلاف رقيق حريرى الملمس ظاهره فيه حزن ونقد لازع للذات وللأوضاع السائدة .ياترى ايها القلم الطلقة هل تنتمى لمذهب أدبى معين أم أنك صاحب مذهب متفرد؟ مرحباً بك على الكرسى وياريت ننفذ كلام صديقى /عاطف هلال ونكهرب الكرسى فقد تطرح رجفة الكهرباء بعض ما يغلف ما تكتبه من غموض محبب



الوالد الفاضل سيد إبراهيم 
أشكر لك والدي الكريم حسن ظنك بي الذي يبدو لي أنه تجاوز حقيقتي التي أنا عليها إلى ما هو أبعد منها بكثير


الوالد العزيز 
مساء الخوف 
مساء" توجيهات سيادته " 
مساء الوالي والسلطان 
مساء عمري " تحت أمرك " !
مساء الموت
ويمكن ... 
مساءٍ ينتظر بسمة ... 
مساءٍ يقهر الليل ...
ويجلد السجان !!


الذي أعرفه حاليا عن الادب و توجهاته أنه ـ أي الادب ـ هو أول ما يجب أن تتخلص منه كي تكون أديبا , و رغم أني أعشق الرافعي ولا سيما كتابه تحت راية القرأن و وحي القلم إلا أن الكثير ممن يتأثرون بهذه المذاهب يظنون التكرار و حشر مقطوعات بأكملها هو دلالة علي الانتماء لهذه المدرسة .
عموما أنا لم أدرس الأدب  ولا فنونه و رغم إلحاح صديقي المثقف آسر " الرغيف الاحمر" علي تعلم فنون الشعر لصقل ما يراه هو موهبة إلا أنني مؤمن بأن الامر لا يستحق  عنـاء التفكير .
فقديما أخذت مقطوعة ـ أظنهاـ  من أروع ما كتبت و ذهب إلي البقال و عرضت عليه مبادلتها بعبوة من الارز ... تتصور رفض !!!
والدي العزيز 
دعك من  صدمات الكهرباء فوجودك مع الدكتور عاطف هلال و الفاضل علاء الدين ما هو أشد علي من الضوء و  أحب إلي من الكهرباء .
مرحبا بك  و لك مني راية بيضاء

----------


## سـلـوى

> أنتي هنـا وضعتي الغموض و كأنه أمر مسلم به و علي الرغم أنه من حقك أن تريني غامضاً إلا  أنه من حقي أيضا أن أقول أني لست كذلك و الامور نسبيه ..


*انا اسفة بجد
و الله ما اقصد
تقبل عذرى
و اسفة لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك*




> الصوره المثالية يجب أن توصم بلمسة قبح حتي توصف بالواقعية و أنا أشك في صدق أي شخص مهما كان حينما يقول بأنه خارج النت هو نفسه داخلها لأن اليوزر ببساطة هو الصوره التي نحلم بأن نكون عليها و لكننا دائماً نفشل.


*اجابة رائعة 
بس ممكن شوية اسئلة كمان معلش على هذة الجزئية
هل المنتتدى بيظهر الجانب الإيجابى ؟؟ ام الانسان هو اللى بيحاول يظهر الجانب الايجابى؟
و هل العضو فى المنتدى ممكن يحس انة بيظهر لدية عيوب ليس مكتشفها  ولا بيحسها خارجة؟* 





> و بعدين كفايه ليه؟
> تعالي تعالي و هاتي نصيبي من المحشي  و هاخلي أمي تدعيلك  
> أسعدني مرورك




*ربنا يخليك
و شكرا جدا لسعة صدر حضرتك
و قد تكون لى عودة و فى ايدى حلة المحشى

تقديرى الدائم*

----------


## سـلـوى

*تكررت معلش المشاركة

على العموم حبيت اعبر عن اعجابى بسؤال ابية حسام الصريح
و رد حضرتك*

----------


## R17E

> الأخ الفاضل / صاحب القلم المميز / يراع
> لقد سميت نفسك بأسم من افضل الأسماء التى يمكن أن تطلق على البشر . دائماً كتاباتك تحتاج لوقفة لمحاولة الغوص فى قلبها لنفهم مغزاها. اعتقد أنك فى الحقيقة شخصية مرحة ولكنك تغلفها بغلاف رقيق حريرى الملمس ظاهره فيه حزن ونقد لازع للذات وللأوضاع السائدة .ياترى ايها القلم الطلقة هل تنتمى لمذهب أدبى معين أم أنك صاحب مذهب متفرد؟ مرحباً بك على الكرسى وياريت ننفذ كلام صديقى /عاطف هلال ونكهرب الكرسى فقد تطرح رجفة الكهرباء بعض ما يغلف ما تكتبه من غموض محبب



الوالد الفاضل سيد إبراهيم 
أشكر لك والدي الكريم حسن ظنك بي الذي يبدو لي أنه تجاوز حقيقتي التي أنا عليها إلى ما هو أبعد منها بكثير


الوالد العزيز 
مساء الخوف 
مساء" توجيهات سيادته " 
مساء الوالي والسلطان 
مساء عمري " تحت أمرك " !
مساء الموت
ويمكن ... 
مساءٍ ينتظر بسمة ... 
مساءٍ يقهر الليل ...
ويجلد السجان !!


الذي أعرفه حاليا عن الادب و توجهاته أنه ـ أي الادب ـ هو أول ما يجب أن تتخلص منه كي تكون أديبا , و رغم أني أعشق الرافعي ولا سيما كتابه تحت راية القرأن و وحي القلم إلا أن الكثير ممن يتأثرون بهذه المذاهب يظنون التكرار و حشر مقطوعات بأكملها هو دلالة علي الانتماء لهذه المدرسة .
عموما أنا لم أدرس الأدب  ولا فنونه و رغم إلحاح صديقي المثقف آسر " الرغيف الاحمر" علي تعلم فنون الشعر لصقل ما يراه هو موهبة إلا أنني مؤمن بأن الامر لا يستحق  عنـاء التفكير .
فقديما أخذت مقطوعة ـ أظنهاـ  من أروع ما كتبت و ذهب إلي البقال و عرضت عليه مبادلتها بعبوة من الارز ... تتصور رفض !!!
والدي العزيز 
دعك من  صدمات الكهرباء فوجودك مع الدكتور عاطف هلال و الفاضل علاء الدين ما هو أشد علي من الضوء و  أحب إلي من الكهرباء .
مرحبا بك  و لك مني راية بيضاء

----------


## R17E

> أيها اليراع   ....... ومعناها  القلم  .... أظن؟


الفاضل محمد نديم
الحمد لله ... فالظن ليس كله إثم ... رغم أنه لا يغني من الحق شيئاً




> هل تتخذ من الكذب ( أحيانا ) سلوكا اجتماعيا يفيد في بعض المواقف وما هي المواقف التي تحتاج فيها اليه .... اي الكذب وان كنت ممن لا يتخذونه أسلوبا احيانا ... فلماذا تضعه هنا في توقيعك وتهتم به هذا الاهتمام وأقصد هنا الكذب ايضا؟ أرجو ألاعتراف


أنا أكذب من باب الوجاهة الاجتماعية ليس أكثر ... و الكذب هو الوجه الجلي للتناقض ... و المنطق هو أكثر الاشياء التي رأيتها تناقضاً في حياتي 
هب مثلاً أني قلت بأني كاذب ...!!!
منطقيـا...
إن كذبت فأنا صادق ...!!!
و إن صدقت .. فأنا كاذب ...!!!
إذن أنـا لست كاذباً ... أنا منطقياً فيما يبدوا ...!!!



> ولك مني تحية عاطرة وأكيد مش حناخد فيك (يراع ) ان شاء الله انا واثق بك..
> نديمك للأبد


فقط أسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك  هذا أولا 
أما ثانيا  فقد كنت ... و ربما غدا أكون 
تحية و سلام

----------


## R17E

> مبرووووك يايراع 
> وربنا يقويك



عم الديمو

مبروك علي إيه إنتا فاهم غلط الصعيدي هو اللي ضحك عليا و جابني هنـا 
عموما شكراً لمرورك و لروحك الطيبة وفي انتظار أسئلتك حتى نستفيد نحن أيضاً
خالص مودتي .

----------


## R17E

> أهلا يا يراع...
> 
> معنديش أسئلة بس لازم أتابع.



الدكتورة حنان 
وكان لي شرف وجود أسمك ... وسانتظر عودتك ربما... ، وفقنا الله وأياكم لما يحب ويرضى ...
مودتي . :f2:

----------


## R17E

> أهــلاً و سهلاً .. يــراع .. 
> تدين لي بخمسة إجابات لخمسة أسئلة لم توضع بعد .. ! 
> سأعــود .. !


مرحبا بك  و بقلبك الطيب  وربما أنا مدين لكي بما هو أكثر من الاسئلة بكثير
و ربما  سَأُتهم من بعض أفراد عصابات المافيا التي تتمترس هنا وهناك وتتقن فن رقصات الخناجر " بالتعصب " ... و " الشللية " ..إلى آخر قائمة الشطب..
لا يهمني هذا كثيرا فقد تمتمت:
فقد تعود قلبي سلب فرحته ** وقد تعودت التهشيم مرآتي

ومهما ادعى شخص ما حياديته ، فإنه متحيز بطبعه ، ولكنني أحب التحيز إلى الجمال والنقاء والأخوة .
لذلك فليقولوا  إنني متحيز إلى كل هذا أو أنفال لكي مني أرق تحية يا رفيقة الحرف :f2:

----------


## R17E

> سؤال في ثوب تعقيب:
> 
> 
> 
> يراع: هل وفاك الأستاذ عاطف هلال حقك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ..


علاء زين الدين :f:  
أخي الكريم الدكتور عاطف هلال ... كما أنت  ذكر إسمه هنا مثار فخر و لكن هل يكفي أن أقول لكما أهلاً؟
لن أكيل لكما المديح ولن أثني عليكما ... فكل ما سأكتبه عنكم وفيكم سيكون غروراً وإعجاباً بـ" النفس"... :y:  




> أنا متابع يايراع





> وأنا ..


و أنا كمان  :1:  ...

----------


## R17E

> *عارف لو أنا عارف أني هفهم ردك علي أسئلتي  كنت سئلتك 
> لكن للآسف  مخ متركب شمال*



ابن البلد
أبو يوسف خلينا الاول نتفق إنك تشيل صباعك اللي هايخرم عيني ده  :2:  
مره  في حديث ما سنجري سألني صديق لو حبيت تنفي ابن البلد تنفيه فين ؟
قلت ابن البلد .... لا ابن البلد كده يبقي نفي ::stpd::  
و بعدين عادي يا بو حميد ممكن تيجي تسألني و أقولك علي إسم صاحبنا يا إما برضه تيجي بس أسئلك أنا .!!! :good:  
عموما يابن البلد القلوب شواهد  ::h::  
 ويعلم الله وحده أن لك في قلبي مساحة تكفي لبناء منزل وملحقاته ... ( لا يشترط أن تكون كل مساحة في القلب مساحة للحب :f:  )
تحية تشبه قلبك الابيض

----------


## الصعيدي

*لاااااء .. معقولة .. أحمدك يارب .. دلوقت اقدر أموت وانا مرتاح .. أخيرا يايراع يابن أبي يراع عشت وشفتك على كرسي الاعتراف .. وأخيرا اتكلمت عربي بعد ما قطعت نفسنا في النحوي بتاعك ده .. ههههههههه .. معلش احنا اصحاب وحبايب .. بس لحد كرسي التعارف .. وسوري يا صاحبي * *

بداية .. يبدو يراع قوي الأعصاب .. مالكا لزمام نفسه .. ساحـ(خ)ـرا إلى حد الروعة .. ياترى انت جبت الحاجات دي منين ؟؟ .. وراثة .. وللا وحمة ؟؟ .. ههههههه .. لا بجد .. هذا البيان الرائع .. وقوة الكلمات ومن ورائها القوة النفسية الواضحة .. حدثنا عن أصل الحكاية .. في زمن يندر فيه مثل هذا الكوكتيل الرائع  

أشعر دائما في كلمات يراع .. بأن تعبيراته مبنية على النصب .. والنصب جائز في أحوال كثيرة .. خاصة إذا كان النصاب منصوبا .. ومع استحالة هذا .. إلا أنه يجوز إذا كان المذكور في خبر كان ..  
قصتك مع النصب .. والنَّصَب .. وأصحاب المناصب .. قصة جديرة بالحكي .. إيه رأيك ؟؟

يراع .. الطيب الجوادي .. العابر كطيف بلا أثر .. عبرت .. ولكنك تركت أعظم الأثر .. وأجمل الأثر .. ومن جمال أثرك أشعر أنك لم تعبر بعد .. ومازلت هنا .. هنا .. هنا .. ولن تعبر يالحبيب .. فقد استقررت وامتلكت المكان .. وربما .. الزمان أيضا .. فهل لي أن أسألك عن قصة الطيب ؟؟ .. أم أن دفتر شيكاتك العامر جاهز .. ههههههههه .. أشوفك عالخاص .. وتسلم لي يا غالي *

----------


## R17E

> *أمر من هنا لأسجل حبى لك فى الله
> أريد أن تسامحنى على أى شيء صدر منى أغضبك
> وأن تتأكد من إرتفاع قدرك عندى
> وإن شاء الله أعود على الأقل لأتابع ما كتب من أسئلة وأجوبة
> وأطلب منك أن تدعو لى فى ظهر الغيب إن أردت*


أحمد ناصر  :f2:  
أحبك الذي أحببتنا فيه 
أما أنا فأفرح كثيرا عند رؤية أسمك  و لعلي من المناسب أن أهدي إليك هذي الابيات التي قالها صديق  له في قلبي منزلة كبيره و لعلها أي المنزله من الاشياء التي تثبت أن لي قلب من الاساس يقول صديقي  :y:  
لا تلمنى صاحبى
للوم طعم كالضريع
فما دخلت متاهتى
بإرادتى حتى أضيع
لا كل ما يصفو ذهب
أو كل ما يخبو وضيع
إبليس خلق ليكفر
خلق الملاك لكى يطيع
وأنا بشر يا صاحبى
فأنا شتات من جميع
فخفف عنى لومك
لا تأتى باللوم السريع
فالله غفار الذنوب
والله ذو عفو سميع

و أسأل الله أن يقسم لك من خشيته ما يحول بينك و بين معصيته 
و من طاعته ما يبلغك جنته
و من اليقين ما يهون  عليك مصائب الدنيا 
مرورك يا صديقي جاء كالماء علي عطش 
فلا تحرمنا 
و لك مني ما ترضي

----------


## أنفـــــال

:f:  .. يراع ..  :f:  
هذا الكلام بالأعلى .. أخجلني كثيراً ..  أشكرك على ثنائك الطيب.. 
و هذا مرده فقط إلى قلبك الطيب.. 
الأسئلة بالأسفل .. وضعتها للجواد الرابح .. يراع .. لأنك تتفوق علي دائماً و تسبقني بالكثير .. 
و أرجو فقط ألا تقوم بتعديل مشاركتك بالأعلى .. بعد قراءتك للأسئلة التالية ..  :2:  

السؤال الأول .. 

كتبت  الرائعة غادة السمان في  قصيدتها " كان يا ما كان " ما يلي .. 

( وكنت دوما أصلي : 

رب ارحمني من سعادتي 

أما تعاستي فأنا كفيلة بها .. )

فماذا ترى في  الأعلى ؟ و ما مدى صحة ما كتبته هي ؟؟  و  لماذا ؟؟ 
السؤال الثاني ..  

بعد فترة من الزمان .. يرسم يراع بمداده صورة .. كما يرسم الآخرون .. ماهي الصورة التي ستبدو عليها الأشياء التالية أسماؤها بعد عشرين عاماً .. في نظر يراع ..
- الوطن .... ؟
- السياسة .... ؟
- البشر .... ؟

السؤال الثالث .. 
قيل لي مرة .. 
" توجد مساحة رمادية بين الألم و الراحة .. " 
باعتبارك المتفوق علي  دائماً ..  :f:   اشرح لي .. من فضلك .. 
ما معنى الألم ؟ و ما معنى الراحة ؟ و كيف تبدو المساحة الرمادية ؟ 


السؤا ل الرابع ..
قال ونستون تشرشل عن أحدهم :
" هذا الرجل.. كانت فيه كل الفضائل التي كرهتها .. و لم يكن فيه عيباً من العيوب التي أحبها " 
 فكيف تبدو الفضائل التي من الممكن أن يكرهها الفرد ؟ و كيف تبدو العيوب قد يحبها الفرد ؟


السؤال الخامس  ..
 قالت غادة السمان .. في قصيدة لها أحبها .. 
"  قدري..

أبسط لك كفي 

لا لتقرأ 

بل لتكتب في راحتها 

ما شئت من النبوءات والكلمات 

وترسم فيها 

ما يحلو لك من الخطوط والدروب والرموز 

بوردتك 

أو بسكينك ! " 
لماذا نسمح لعريب لا نعرهف و لا يعرفنا .. بأن يرسم على أيدينا ؟ حتى و لو بالسكين ؟؟ 

يراع .. 
انتهت الأسئلة .. 
.. 
خالص تقديري.. و احترامي .. و عميق إجلالي ..

 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> *ايه يا جماعة النور ده*
> *حبيب قلبي ويراعي هنا وعلى الكرسي*
> *يللا يا عم انت قاعد ومستريح وفوق الكرسي مش في مكان آخر !!*
> []



سبحان الله يا أزهري طيب مش إحنا صحاب  كنت تقولي إني المفروض أقعد تحت الكرسي  يا أخي نعمل إيه في البرستيج بتاعنا بقي عموما لما نبقي نروح سفاري تاني خليك فاكر نبقي نقعد تحت الكراسي علشان أعداء الوسامه و النجاح و كده يعني ::xx::  




> يراع هل ترى ان تفاقم الصراع الأسري هو العامل الاساسي في مشاكل المجتمع المصري؟


يبدوا لي و الله أعلم أنه لم يعد هنـاك ما يسمي بالمجتمع المصري أو أنه في طريقه إلي الانقراض في أحسن الاحوال لم تعد هنـاك هويه لهذا المجتمع و لم يعد له أهداف واضحة ولم يعد له حتي قضايا مصيريه ...!!!



> هل فعلا توافق على ضم فلسطين الى مصر وتصير مصر دولة افرواسيوية ونشارك بذلك في بطولتي الامم الافريقية والاسيوية


سبحان الله 
كنت بدئت أشك أن مصر ليس دوله بقدر ما هي ولاية أمريكيه ... شكرا أخي علي التذكير.



> كفاية هزار بقى ؟؟؟


طيب متزقش 



> ماذا يمثلك لك شيخنا (محمدالغزالي) وما شعورك عندما توفاه الله سبحانه وتعالى؟


الشيخ محمد الغزالي هو الاب و الصديق و الموجه و الاستاذ عليه رحمة الله و يكفي أنه وجهنا إلي الخير بإذن الله  و لن أخفيك سرا حين أقول لم أكن حزينا رغم فقدي كل ما سبق  فقط هو تمني من قبلها أن يدفن بالبقيع و قد كان .



> متى يكون يراع بلا مداد؟


حينما يختفي السواد من الدنيا 



> من أفضل من تقرأ لهم؟


محمد الغزالي و مصطفي صادق الرافعي هؤلء لا أمل منهم و بعض الروايات الغربيه الخ الخ 



> محبك الدائم واخوك الصغير جدا : الازهري


بل الاكبر عقلاً و موضعاً

----------


## R17E

> *انا اسفة بجد
> و الله ما اقصد
> تقبل عذرى
> و اسفة لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك*
> 
> 
> ]



يا ستي بالراحه علي نفسك شويه إنتي كده بصراحة بتحسسيني إن أهلي مربونيش ـ وفقني الله و غفر لي ـ عموما أنتي بمنزلة ساره أختي فخذي راحتك 




> هل المنتتدى بيظهر الجانب الإيجابى ؟؟ ام الانسان هو اللى بيحاول يظهر الجانب الايجابى؟


و الله مش فاهم بالظبط قصدك و لكن المنتدي ككيان هو أشبه بفاترينه لعرض العقول و الافكار و هو غير مسؤل بطريقة مباشره عنها أما العضو فدائما يحاول أن يظهر بصوره أحسن من تلك التي لا تخدمه ظروف الحياة علي الظهور فيها ـ أ ي الصورة  ـ 



> هل العضو فى المنتدى ممكن يحس انة بيظهر لدية عيوب ليس مكتشفها ولا بيحسها خارجة؟


بالقطع يا باشمهندسه سلوي قديما قالوا بأن الذي لا يدخل بيوت الناس لن يعرف مواطن النقص في داره كذلك الصفات الحميده و السيئة لن نتعرف عليها إلا بلإحتكاك المباشر مع الناس  و الذكي يا باشمهندسه سلوي من يتعظ بغيره و الغبي الخاسر هو الذي يتعظ بنفسه .



> و قد تكون لى عودة و فى ايدى حلة المحشى


هانعتبر ده وعد و هاعزم الصعيدي :notme:   و لو خليتي بينا هنصرخ و نقول يا مجوعانا يا سلوي ::p:  
أطيب تمنياتي :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عُدت بعد غيبة ووجدت كرسي التعارف شُرف بجلوسك 
أحجز مكاناً لأسئلتي حتى تجهيزها 
وأرجو أن لاأكون قد تأخرت
لك مني أسمى معاني الدنيا الحلوة الصادقة
دمت بخير

----------


## R17E

> [B]لاااااء .. معقولة .. أحمدك يارب .. دلوقت اقدر أموت وانا مرتاح .. أخيرا يايراع يابن أبي يراع عشت وشفتك على كرسي الاعتراف .. وأخيرا اتكلمت عربي بعد ما قطعت نفسنا في النحوي بتاعك ده .. ههههههههه .. معلش احنا اصحاب وحبايب .. بس لحد كرسي التعارف .. وسوري يا صاحبي  
> 
> ]



سوري طيب الكلمه دي في إتجاهبن علي ما أظن فخد بالك  عموما البقاء لله مقدما  :4:  




> أشعر دائما في كلمات يراع .. بأن تعبيراته مبنية على النصب .. والنصب جائز في أحوال كثيرة .. خاصة إذا كان النصاب منصوبا .. ومع استحالة هذا .. إلا أنه يجوز إذا كان المذكور في خبر كان .. 
> قصتك مع النصب .. والنَّصَب .. وأصحاب المناصب .. قصة جديرة بالحكي .. إيه رأيك ؟؟


لأ الجدير بالحكي بقي و الناس تحكم بينا فيه هو إستغلال نفوذك إنتا و عز الدين معايا علشان أنا غلبان مش بعرف أرد :king:   و صغير عنكم تقوم إنتا تقول عليا نصاب و عز الدين يقول عليا شيخ منصر ::xx::   وبعدين عز الدين أقوله بحبك  ::h::  بحبك  ::h::  بحبك ::h::   علي الماسنجر و بعدين أطلب منه تلاته جنيه سلف يقول خمسه و سبعين قرش بحكم إن بحبك الواحده بربع جنيه بس أمال لو قلتله بكرهك كان هايدفع كام :3:     طيب ترضي حد كبير يعمل معاك كده طيب  :king:  ... عموما شوف هاتدفعوا كام إنت و عز الدين بقي و أنا بعون الله أخلي الناس تسقفلكم في الشوارع :4:  
المهم أحكيلك عن النصب ولا غيرت رأيك؟ :Bye:  




> يراع .. الطيب الجوادي .. العابر كطيف بلا أثر .. عبرت .. ولكنك تركت أعظم الأثر .. وأجمل الأثر .. ومن جمال أثرك أشعر أنك لم تعبر بعد .. ومازلت هنا .. هنا .. هنا .. ولن تعبر يالحبيب .. فقد استقررت وامتلكت المكان .. وربما .. الزمان أيضا .. فهل لي أن أسألك عن قصة الطيب ؟؟ .. أم أن دفتر شيكاتك العامر جاهز


سبحان الله قلنا نيجو نسلموك الشيك  قلت ورايا إجتماع بقولك متقبلش فيزا ؟؟

محمدعبد السلام هل قلت لك بأني أحبك في الله 
إذن أنا أحبك في الله و لله و أسأل الله أن يظلنا بظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله .

----------


## أسد

يراع 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وليعنك الله تعالي

يقولون بأن عناية السيد الوزير - سابقا- يوسف والي -

هو من ساعد علي انتشار المواد المسرطنة في البلاد - ولكن المفارقة العجيبة - أن سمح له بخوض انتخابات مجلس الشعب ... فأي عدل يتكلمون عنه هذا ؟؟!!  :Confused:  


====> ينادون - بل ويصدعون رؤوسنا - بأننا دولة ديمقراطية ونطبق الدستور ... 

وأنا أعلم - وأن كنت أعد نفسي تلك الأيام أني جاهل - بأن من ضمن بنود ومواد الدستور 
[المادة‏42‏ التي تنص علي ان كل مواطن يقبض عليه أو يحبس أو تقيد حريته بأي قيد تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الإنسان‏,‏ ولا يجوز ايذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا‏,‏ كما لا يجوز حجزه أو حبسه في غير الأماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون .. المادة‏44‏ التي تنص علي للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب وفقا لأحكام القانون ونص المادة‏45‏ بأن لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون‏,‏ والمادة‏57‏ التي تنص علي أن كل اعتداء علي الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور جريمة لا تسقط الدعوي الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم‏] ‏.. فما رأيك ؟؟!!

=====> يعددوننا بأننا من ضمن الدول الفقيرة ... وأنا أعلم - والعتبة علي المرجع العلمية-  بأن مصر تمتلك من الموارد ما يبلغ عنان السماء ؟؟!! فكيف تعلق 




هناك قول معروف مفاده[ من لا يملك قوت يومه لا يملك حريته‏]
ويقولون تماشيا مع هذا القول:‏هل من لا يملك مصانعه ومشروعاته الاقتصادية وأرضه بعد ما عرف بالخصخصة وتملك الأجانب العقارات والأراضي‏..‏ هل يملك حريته؟‏ 

====> كلمة توجه لمن يلي
1)	أيمن نور
2)	مصطفي بكري 
3)	محمد صبحي 
4)	عادل إمام 
5)	عمرو خالد
6)	الدعية / محمد حسان 
7)	السيد // أحمد نظيف 
8)	المشرف العام // ابن البلد
9)	المراقب العام // فاضل 
10)	العضو الذي يعدونه - مشاكسا- أسد  ::mm::  


أعانك الله يا صديقي

أخ محب

----------


## ta3mia

يقول صديقي العظيم نابليون ... ما التاريخ إلا إكذوبة تم الاتفاق عليها..!!
و أنا أقول أيها الراحل العظيم ... و ما الكذب إلا لغة الحاضر "الرسمية" ..!!

عايزا اعرف بالتحديد امتي اتعرفت على نابليون ؟؟
ليه نابليون في نظرك عظيم ؟ و لو كنت بختلف معاك
بما انك بتقول و تعترف ان الكذب لغه الحاضرالرسمية ؟ 
انا عايزا اعرف ايه اكبر كذبه كذبتها في حياتك ؟
و بلاش بقي تكذب تاني 
 ::mazika2::

----------


## R17E

> .. يراع ..  
> هذا الكلام بالأعلى .. أخجلني كثيراً ..  أشكرك على ثنائك الطيب.. 
> و هذا مرده فقط إلى قلبك الطيب.. 
> الأسئلة بالأسفل .. وضعتها للجواد الرابح .. يراع .. لأنك تتفوق علي دائماً و تسبقني بالكثير .. 
> و أرجو فقط ألا تقوم بتعديل مشاركتك بالأعلى .. بعد قراءتك للأسئلة التالية ..  
> 
> ][/]


أشكر لكي حسن ظنك  :f:  و مرحبا بك دائما اليوم و الامس و غدا 



> السؤال الأول .. 
> 
> كتبت الرائعة غادة السمان في قصيدتها " كان يا ما كان " ما يلي .. 
> 
> ( وكنت دوما أصلي : 
> 
> رب ارحمني من سعادتي 
> 
> أما تعاستي فأنا كفيلة بها .. )
> ...


و الله أري أن غادة السمان  كا"تـ"ذبه مقتدره ... فهي ببساطه تقول بأنها كفيلة بالتعاسة بينما هي لا تملك شيء حيال السعادة و هي بذلك تفترض إفتراض غبي نوعا ما مفاده أن التعاسه شيء و السعادة شيء أخر بينا الامر ببساطة أن التعاسه  هي جرعه أقل من السعاده  أو غيابها في أسوء حالاتها و نحن نعيش الحياة بالقدر الذي نحياه ليس أكثر .
و لو كان الامر بيدي لقلت 
" اللهم أرحمني من سعادتي 
و ارحمني من تعاستي 
فأنا لست كفيل بأحد"
و رحم الله امرئ علم قدر نفسه.



> السؤال الثاني .. 
> 
> بعد فترة من الزمان .. يرسم يراع بمداده صورة .. كما يرسم الآخرون .. ماهي الصورة التي ستبدو عليها الأشياء التالية أسماؤها بعد عشرين عاماً .. في نظر يراع ..
> - الوطن .... ؟
> - السياسة .... ؟
> - البشر .... ؟


الوطن ... روح و حياة و أشجار خضراء و إبتسامة بريئة  
السياسة ... الغباء الاستراتيجي و شماعة الفشل 
البشر ... عذرا لا أعرف أحد بهذا الاسم 




> السؤال الثالث .. 
> قيل لي مرة .. 
> " توجد مساحة رمادية بين الألم و الراحة .. " 
> باعتبارك المتفوق علي دائماً ..  اشرح لي .. من فضلك .. 
> ما معنى الألم ؟ و ما معنى الراحة ؟ و كيف تبدو المساحة الرمادية ؟


الألم هو راحة ضلت الطريق و الألم كائن جدير بالإحترام لوفائه فحينما يسيطر عليكي يأبي أن يشاركه أحد إياكي 
و أما المساحة الرمادية  فهي المساحة التي يستوطنها أغلب البشر و بفرض أن السعادة تقع علي الجانب الايمن و التعاسة علي الجانب الايسر فإن تلك المنطقة التي نعيش فيها تقع إلي الوسط بين الطرفين حينما تنظرين يمينا تجدي السعادة أمامك و التعاسة من خلفك ,و إذا نظرتي يسارا تجدي التعاسة من أمامك و السعادة خلف ظهرك ... كل ما في الامر أننا نكون بحاجة لمن يوجهنا إلي الاتجاه المناسب لننظر إليه .



> السؤا ل الرابع ..
> قال ونستون تشرشل عن أحدهم :
> " هذا الرجل.. كانت فيه كل الفضائل التي كرهتها .. و لم يكن فيه عيباً من العيوب التي أحبها " 
> فكيف تبدو الفضائل التي من الممكن أن يكرهها الفرد ؟ و كيف تبدو العيوب قد يحبها الفرد ؟


بداية واضح للعيان بأن العيب في وينستون تشرشل و ليس في رجله إياه ..و لكن المشكلة أن هناك  وينستون تشرشل كثير و دائما و أبدا الفضائل تبدو كفضائل و إن كرهناها و العكس صحيح و لذا حفت النار بالشهوات و حفت الجنة بالمكاره .



> السؤال الخامس ..
> قالت غادة السمان .. في قصيدة لها أحبها .. 
> " قدري..
> 
> أبسط لك كفي 
> 
> لا لتقرأ 
> 
> بل لتكتب في راحتها 
> ...


هذه كيمياء الحياة و الذي يجعلك تسمحي لغريب بأن يرسم علي كفك و لو بسكين هو نفس الشيء الذي يجعلك تتأملين في وجوه  الماره  بالشوارع  بالمجان و دون أن يثيرو لك أدني إهتمام علي الرغم من وجود أناس أخرين علي إستعداد لدفع نصف أعمارهم لرؤية هذه الوجوه التي تنظرين إليها ببلادة ... الم أقل لكي بأنها كيمياء الحياة ...!!!

خالص مودتي

----------


## R17E

> عُدت بعد غيبة ووجدت كرسي التعارف شُرف بجلوسك 
> أحجز مكاناً لأسئلتي حتى تجهيزها 
> وأرجو أن لاأكون قد تأخرت
> لك مني أسمى معاني الدنيا الحلوة الصادقة
> دمت بخير


حمدلله علي السلامة و مرحبا بك  :f:  
و المكان محجوز سلفا و هو أقرب مما تتوقع بكثير 
في إنتظارك 
مودتي :f:

----------


## R17E

> يراع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وليعنك الله تعالي


أسد 
و لك من إسمك نصيب  مرحبا بك يا صديقي 



> يقولون بأن عناية السيد الوزير - سابقا- يوسف والي -
> 
> هو من ساعد علي انتشار المواد المسرطنة في البلاد - ولكن المفارقة العجيبة - أن سمح له بخوض انتخابات مجلس الشعب ... فأي عدل يتكلمون عنه هذا ؟؟!!


يا صديقي هو لم يكن وحده و الجميع يعرف هذا و شخص مثل هذا لو حوكم و تكلم ستفوح رائحة نتنه قد تودي بحياة 70 مليون من عفونتها ... و بعدين عدل إيه نحن عندنا الظلم مقياس جديد للعدل أضحي أعدلنا مليون ظلم ...
يا صديقي لا تصدق كل ما تسمع .



> ====> ينادون - بل ويصدعون رؤوسنا - بأننا دولة ديمقراطية ونطبق الدستور ... 
> 
> وأنا أعلم - وأن كنت أعد نفسي تلك الأيام أني جاهل - بأن من ضمن بنود ومواد الدستور 
> [المادة‏42‏ التي تنص علي ان كل مواطن يقبض عليه أو يحبس أو تقيد حريته بأي قيد تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الإنسان‏,‏ ولا يجوز ايذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا‏,‏ كما لا يجوز حجزه أو حبسه في غير الأماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون .. المادة‏44‏ التي تنص علي للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب وفقا لأحكام القانون ونص المادة‏45‏ بأن لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون‏,‏ والمادة‏57‏ التي تنص علي أن كل اعتداء علي الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور جريمة لا تسقط الدعوي الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم‏] ‏.. فما رأيك ؟؟!!


يا عم رأيي في إيه دستور يا أسيادنا 

تعرف فيه سجين مصري تقدم بطلب لنقله إلي جونتانموا و دي قصه حقيقيه حتي رفاهية جونتانموا بخلوا عليه بيها...!!!




> يعددوننا بأننا من ضمن الدول الفقيرة ... وأنا أعلم - والعتبة علي المرجع العلمية- بأن مصر تمتلك من الموارد ما يبلغ عنان السماء ؟؟!! فكيف تعلق


المشكله إن المراجع العلميه نسيت تضيف مليون حرامي ضمن الموارد الثابته للبلاد...!!!




> هناك قول معروف مفاده[ من لا يملك قوت يومه لا يملك حريته‏]
> ويقولون تماشيا مع هذا القول:‏هل من لا يملك مصانعه ومشروعاته الاقتصادية وأرضه بعد ما عرف بالخصخصة وتملك الأجانب العقارات والأراضي‏..‏ هل يملك حريته؟‏


المواضيع دي مالها علاقه ببعضها
يعني إنك تملك قوت يومك شيء و الخصخصه شيء أخر ...
و إحنا بصراحه كنا بلد زراعي حبوا يعملوه صناعي...لأن الفلاح كان رمز للملكيه الخاصه الخ الخ 
المهم إحنا وضعنا دلوقتي إننا لا بنزرع برسيم ولا بنصنع اللجام 



> كلمة توجه لمن يلي
> 1) أيمن نور


حينما يكون الاختيار بينك و بين مبارك  فعلي مصر السلام و قديما قالوا سيبها و خد اختها قال يلعن أبوها لأبوا أختها ...



> 2) مصطفي بكري


بعض الناس تمسك العصا من الوسط و أنت الوحيد الذي أراك تمسكها من جميع الاطراف بإقتدار ... دمت بهلوانا



> ) محمد صبحي


 الاحساس  هذه الايام يسبب الصلع المبكر و تصلب الشرايين و قطع العيش.



> 4) عادل إمام


إن كان للغباء معني فهو أنت  أدام الله عليك نعمته  



> 5) عمرو خالد


أقدره و أحترمه رغم أني لا أستمع إليه 



> 6) الدعية / محمد حسان


كلمه حق في زمان كاذب 



> 7) السيد // أحمد نظيف


القطنه عمرها ما كذبت و سلامنا للوالي وللقريه الذكيه وللخيمه اللي ب365000 في اليوم



> ) المشرف العام // ابن البلد


أكثر من فهمته خطأ هنا , و لكن الحمدلله تداركنا الامر



> 9) المراقب العام // فاضل


إنسان يستخدم عقله 



> 10) العضو الذي يعدونه - مشاكسا- أسد


مجنون لمشاكساته رائحة النعناع , أخشي أن أدمنك أيها المجنون 

خالص مودتي

----------


## R17E

> يقول صديقي العظيم نابليون ... ما التاريخ إلا إكذوبة تم الاتفاق عليها..!!
> و أنا أقول أيها الراحل العظيم ... و ما الكذب إلا لغة الحاضر "الرسمية" ..!!


الفاضلة طعميه مرحبا بك 



> عايزا اعرف بالتحديد امتي اتعرفت على نابليون ؟؟


حينما إتفقنا سويا أن الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع 



> ليه نابليون في نظرك عظيم ؟ و لو كنت بختلف معاك


لم يكن نابليون عظيما لشيء في نفسه و لكن كان عظيما لضعف في من عاصروه فالمحصله أنه كان أعظم الموجودين في كل العنابر .



> انا عايزا اعرف ايه اكبر كذبه كذبتها في حياتك ؟


أكبر كذبه في حياتي هي أنـا وذلك لألف سبب لا أعرفهم .

----------


## ta3mia

برضو معرفتش ايه هي اكبر كذبه في حيات و بلاش تقولي ( زي الاغنيه اكبر كذبه في حياتي هي حبك اكيد )

----------


## R17E

هذا " مقطع " من لاشيء حدث ذات أشياء 
إسراء
صديقتي المقربة جداً ..
عمرها يشارف الخمس سنوات ، ولكنها تملك ما يراودني اليقين أنه الشيء الوحيد الذي أحن له 
أنه القدرة على الدهشة 
استمتع جداً بالحديث معها ، رغم أنها لا تجد نفس المتعة ، وفي كثير من الحوارات " تاخذني على قد عقلي " حين تجد أني كائن غريب 
لا يعرف كيف يرتكب " دهشةً " ما 

في آخر حديث معها كانت مثلاً تحتج على كبر السماء 

- ليه السما كبيرة ؟!
.. خذي نصيبك منها وخلي الباقي للناس !
- شفت أنك ما فهمتش قصدي ، أنا بس كان نفسي أعرف من فين " بيعيدو " قوس قزح ؟
.. هو يرجع من نفسه 
- لا لا .. أكيد فيه " زرار" في السما بيضغطو عليه ويشتغل من جديد 
.. ما حاولت من قبل كده أدور .. بس بسأل واشوف واذا لقيته وريتهولك وخليتك تشغليه من جديد 
- لا تنسى زي كل مرّة 
.. طيب إيه رايك أتفق أنا أنتي على شيء ؟
- سرّ ؟!
.. لا مش سر ، بس متعرفيش حد
- طيب أيه هو ؟
.. نتفق أنك ما تسأليش أكثر من سؤال في اليوم 
- طيب وانت ؟
.. أدورعلي زرار الإعادة بتاع قوس قزح 
- موافقة ، بس ليه مش عايزني أسأل ؟
.. على فكره ده سؤال واحنا اتفقنا 
طيب من بكره يبدا الاتفاق 
.. طيب ! أنا ما أحبش الأسئلة علشان كدا ما أحبش تسألي لكن اليوم أنا أسأل 
- اسأل .. اصلاً أنا أحب الأسئلة 
- تعرفي علامة التعجب ؟
- لا ، إيه هي ؟
.. شفتي أنك سألتي !!
- طيب خلاص !
.. تعرفي علامة الاستفهام ؟
- امممممم أه أعرفها ، اللي شكلها زي السنارة !!
... شوفي ، أنا عجبني كلامك .. "علامة الاستفهام زي السنارة "علشان كدا مسموح لك تسألي في اليوم سؤالين 
هذه الصديقة مربكة 
وكل يوم ندخل حوار لا ينتهي في الغالب بشكل سلمي

----------


## R17E

> برضو معرفتش ايه هي اكبر كذبه في حيات و بلاش تقولي ( زي الاغنيه اكبر كذبه في حياتي هي حبك اكيد )


أمر الله من سعه  ::$:

----------


## R17E

القاعده ملل :2:  
خلاصنا اللي ورانا  ::stpd::  
و الله بفكر أرد علي الصعيدي من جديد  :good:  
طيب  :y:  
ماهي ما جيتش عليا  :f:  
حاضر :;):

----------


## أنفـــــال

مادامت تشتكي من القعدة .. و الملل .. 
سأعد خمسة أخرى .. 
و لكن هذه المرة .. 
أحضر كتبك و كشاكيلك يا يراع ..  ::p: 
سأعود .. مادام هناك متسع لي..و مادمت بوجودي لا أصادر حق آخرين في الإجابة .
خالص تقديري.
 ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> و أنا أشك في صدق أي شخص مهما كان حينما يقول بأنه خارج النت هو نفسه داخلها لأن اليوزر ببساطة هو الصوره التي نحلم بأن نكون عليها و لكننا دائماً نفشل.


إقتبست من أقوالك الحديثة هذه المقولة لطرح سؤالي الأول وأتمنى أن تتضمن إجابتك الإجابة على السؤال نفسه ....
عرفت أناساً شخصيتهم على الإنترنت هي نفس شخصيتهم بالحياة الخاصة بلا رتوش ، ومعنا بمنتدى أبناء مصر أحد الأصدقاء الذي عاشرته بالمقامين ...
فهل حديثك على أساس أنه من المستحيل أن يفصح أى شخص عن حقيقته أو ذلك الذي أدركه بالاخرين وفهمه عنهم ومنهم ، أم أن حديثك قصدت به معناه الواضح والمباشر ...
لو أنك تعني ماأنت مقتنع به كفرضية مستحيلة التحقيق !!!
لم لا ؟
وبعض الناس وصلوا لنجاحات ونضج بالشخصية والأقكار مايجعلهم يفصحون عن ذلك ويعيشون نفس الشخص بأى مقام ...
في إنتظار ردك الكريم
مودتي
 :f2:

----------


## Basio

> مبروك علي إيه إنتا فاهم غلط الصعيدي هو اللي ضحك عليا و جابني هنـا


 ::p:   ::p:  *احسن تستاهل مانت عمال تضحك عليهم بقالك زمان*

----------


## فاضــل

حضرت لإلقاء التحية و كثير السلام

كان عندي سؤال .. و لكن عندما أعملت عقلي (كما وصفتني) وجدت الإجابة عليه .. فجئت فقط لأشكرك على السؤال الذي لم تجبه لأني لم اسأله  

تحية من الأعماق

----------


## a_leader

اخى الكريم يراع
سعدت كثيرا بالتعرف عليك .. ولى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله .. انا بس جيت أسلم عليك ,,

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*الأخ الفاضل يراع* 
*لماذا لك أسلوبان فى الكتابة ؟*

----------


## daria

*  السلام عليكم* 

*اولا انا مش حبيت من اسماء اليوزرات غير " الطيب الجوادي "* 

*بس عايزة اقولك  م/ محمد ...*

*ممكن ؟*


*يمكن مش كتير من الاعضاء يعرفوا انك من اول الاعضاء اللى عرفتهم في المنتدى* 

*وانك كنت ومازلت طبعا من الاعضاء اللى حسسوني ان المنتدى متميز وفريد من نوعه بجد* 

*بس اللى انت ساهمت فيه بنصيب كبير انك حسستني ان شخصيات الانسان عموما مش بالبساطة اللى كتير متخيلنها* 

*متهيألى حتى الشخصيات البسيطة بتحتاج مجهود وتعقيد عشان تبقى بسيطة !!*



*انا عارفة ان هنا كرسي التعارف يعني المفروض اقول اسئلة*

*بس انا حاتكلم عن كل حاجة تخصك عندي وبعدين اشوف فيه اسئلة ولا لأ*

*انا كتير بالاقيك يا م/ محمد مفيد جدا للي حواليك* 

*بتفكرنا بالالامنا ومشاكلنا كمسلمين كعرب كمصريين* 

*بتوجه نظرنا ساعات كتير لحاجات يمكن عقلنا مش راح ليها كتير او راح ليها اصلا* 

*والاهم* 
*انك دايما بتساهم بنصيب كبير جدا في معرفتي لكلمة " التميز "* 


*لكن مش عارفة ليه كتير باحس ان الصفات الهايلة اللي فيك دي مش بتفيدك وتسعدك بنفس القدر ...*

*يعني غير الحزن والغموض والعمق اللى بتشوف بيه الامور وحاجات كتير* 
*باحس كمان ان زي مايكون عندك موهبة ليها اثار جانبية* 

*بس عموما كأخت ليك بتحبك بادعيلك من قلبك بكل خير وسعادة وراحة .... كل حاجة حلوة * 

*امممممممم*

*مش طلع عندي اسئة* 
*بس اكيد لو لقيت حارجع* 

*اوعى تنسى اني بادعيلك على طول وان ليك دايما اخت هنا حتى لو قصرت مرة معاك واتأخرت عليك زي المرة دي كدة.... احم احم  * 

*ماشي ؟؟*
*سلام   *

----------


## R17E

> مادامت تشتكي من القعدة .. و الملل .. 
> سأعد خمسة أخرى .. 
> و لكن هذه المرة .. 
> أحضر كتبك و كشاكيلك يا يراع .. 
> سأعود .. مادام هناك متسع لي..و مادمت بوجودي لا أصادر حق آخرين في الإجابة .
> خالص تقديري.


أنفال 
الكتب و الكشاكيل و الدفاتر أحرقتها منذ فترة  ::(:  أحضرت برميل ووضعت فيه الاوراق و أحرقتها ,فمنذ أن كتبتها و أنا أعيش فيها :Baby:   حتي الأن ربما أردت أن أعيش المستقبل ...
مايزال هناك متسع ... وما يزال للود بقيه  ::h::  
دمتي

----------


## R17E

> إقتبست من أقوالك الحديثة هذه المقولة لطرح سؤالي الأول وأتمنى أن تتضمن إجابتك الإجابة على السؤال نفسه ....
> عرفت أناساً شخصيتهم على الإنترنت هي نفس شخصيتهم بالحياة الخاصة بلا رتوش ، ومعنا بمنتدى أبناء مصر أحد الأصدقاء الذي عاشرته بالمقامين ...
> فهل حديثك على أساس أنه من المستحيل أن يفصح أى شخص عن حقيقته أو ذلك الذي أدركه بالاخرين وفهمه عنهم ومنهم ، أم أن حديثك قصدت به معناه الواضح والمباشر ...
> لو أنك تعني ماأنت مقتنع به كفرضية مستحيلة التحقيق !!!
> لم لا ؟
> وبعض الناس وصلوا لنجاحات ونضج بالشخصية والأقكار مايجعلهم يفصحون عن ذلك ويعيشون نفس الشخص بأى مقام ...
> في إنتظار ردك الكريم
> مودتي


إبراهيم ::h::  
مرحبا بك و بسؤالك و بما سيأتي 



> وأتمنى أن تتضمن إجابتك الإجابة على السؤال نفسه


و الله تقدر تقول إن المحطات النوويه لتوليد الكهرباء تحتاج إلي صيانه أدق بكثير من تلك التي تعمل بالبخار أو الهواء أو الدورات المركبه .... :4:  
هههههههههههه  ::xx::  
طيب :king:  



> عرفت أناساً شخصيتهم على الإنترنت هي نفس شخصيتهم بالحياة الخاصة بلا رتوش ,


أولا يا صديقي ما هي درجة قربهم منك لتتأكد من طبيعة حياتهم الخاصه  هذا أولاً!!

أما ثانيا فما أعنيه يا صديقي ببساطه بأن اليوزر هو صوره و الصوره دائما أجمل من الاصل لأنها تتعرض لكافة فنون التزييف و الخداع , ولا أظن شخص راشد أمامه حيال أمر ما طريق من إثنين إما أن يكون مقبول أو يكون ممتاز أنه سيختار أن يكون مقبولاً 
هذا هو اليوزر بكل بساطه.
روح يا شيخ.. ربنا يسامحك :3:  
حبيبك ::h::

----------


## R17E

> *احسن تستاهل مانت عمال تضحك عليهم بقالك زمان*


عم الديمو تاني  :f:  
لو انت شايف كده مفيش مشاكل  :good:  
و أنا لا أنكر إنه جرجرني ـ أي الصعيدي ـ إلي مقعد التحقيق هذا و قد وافقت عن طيب خاطر ومقعد التحقيق ـ كما قد تعلم ـ من أكثر الأماكن إرتياداً من قبل المواطن العربي ..  :n:  
فهو إما على مقعد التحقيق أو في قهوة ما ينتظر دورة ...!!! ::'(:

----------


## R17E

> حضرت لإلقاء التحية و كثير السلام
> 
> كان عندي سؤال .. و لكن عندما أعملت عقلي (كما وصفتني) وجدت الإجابة عليه .. فجئت فقط لأشكرك على السؤال الذي لم تجبه لأني لم اسأله  
> 
> تحية من الأعماق



الحبيب فاضل.. حياك الله
حمداً لله أن أتيتنا بالترحيب.. لا بالترهيب 
ولعلى أرد لك هذا الجميل .. فى مناسبة قريبة
أردت أن تفرج عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا.. فكفيتنى خير أسئلتك

تحياتى لك أيها الحبيب

----------


## عـزالديـن

.





*المساحة محجوزة

لحين العودة


ممنوع الرد لحين التعديل*





.

----------


## R17E

> اخى الكريم يراع
> سعدت كثيرا بالتعرف عليك .. ولى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله .. انا بس جيت أسلم عليك ,,


Just killer

بل لنا السعادة و الشرف بمرورك أيها الحبيب  :f:  , ولا يزال في الحب متسع :y:   ... فمرحبـا بك  دائما :f2:

----------


## R17E

> *الأخ الفاضل يراع* 
> *لماذا لك أسلوبان فى الكتابة ؟*


ايمن جباره :f:  
بداية ونهاية.. سأحاول ممارسة النفاق الدبلوماسى الذى أتقنه :4:   و أقول بأني لا أملك إجابه دقيقه علي هذا السؤال ... ربما لأنه ـ أي السؤال أقيم علي فرضية غير دقيقة أيضاً  ::hop::  ...
أسعدني وجودك و في إنتظار عودتك :f2:  .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> إبراهيم 
> مرحبا بك و بسؤالك و بما سيأتي 
> 
> و الله تقدر تقول إن المحطات النوويه لتوليد الكهرباء تحتاج إلي صيانه أدق بكثير من تلك التي تعمل بالبخار أو الهواء أو الدورات المركبه .... 
> هههههههههههه  
> طيب 
> أولا يا صديقي ما هي درجة قربهم منك لتتأكد من طبيعة حياتهم الخاصه هذا أولاً!!
> 
> أما ثانيا فما أعنيه يا صديقي ببساطه بأن اليوزر هو صوره و الصوره دائما أجمل من الاصل لأنها تتعرض لكافة فنون التزييف و الخداع , ولا أظن شخص راشد أمامه حيال أمر ما طريق من إثنين إما أن يكون مقبول أو يكون ممتاز أنه سيختار أن يكون مقبولاً 
> ...


الحبيب يراع  ::h:: 
إن من أتحدث عنهم قريبون مني للدرجة التي أستطيع أن أجزم فيها بصدق حديثي
وجوابك منطقي للغاية وأعترف أن نظريتك لها قاعدة واسعة وصحيحة والفرق الوحيد أنني لاأعتبرها قاعده وأعتبرها شذوذ عن القاعدة المفروضة ....
تعرف يايراع
انا سعيد جداً بجلوسك على الكرسي حيث الحديث معك ممتع للغاية خاصة وأنك مطالب أن تجيب على إستفسارتي ولي الحق في إعادة السؤال في حالة إستخدماك للتورية ...... شعور ممتع حقاً ...  :4:  تقدر تقول عليا إستغلالي
المشكلة أن فترة جلوسك على الكرسي محدودة ولاتكفي الإستفسارات والأسئلة ...
سأعود بسؤال آخر
لاتغادر الكرسي .... 
صديقك اللدود  ::h::

----------


## النمر الاسود

*السلام عليكم*
*اخى يراع او الطيب الجوادى* 
*رغم غيابى لفترة طويلة عن المنتدى الا ان اسمك من الاسماء التى مازلت وسأظل اذكرها*
*ليس لدى اسئلة الان ولكن وجدتها فرصة لارحب بك واظهر لك اعجابى* 

*حاولت مرارا ان اقرأك والحمدلله انى قد استطعت ان افهم شيئا ولو قليلا عنك ...بس بردو لسة بدرى* 
*يارب تكون فتحة خير*
*تحياتى وتقديرى*

----------


## الصعيدي

> عموما شوف هاتدفعوا كام إنت و عز الدين بقي و أنا بعون الله أخلي الناس تسقفلكم في الشوارع 
> المهم أحكيلك عن النصب ولا غيرت رأيك؟


*لا يا عم .. توبة .. بلاش نخبطوا في الحلل .. وحرمت ألعب مع الكبار * 





> سبحان الله قلنا نيجو نسلموك الشيك  قلت ورايا إجتماع بقولك متقبلش فيزا ؟؟


*ياراجل .. ماقلتش كده انت .. أنا قلت بقى هييجي يزروني والموضوع هيبقى فيه شاي وممكن يتطور لغدا وأنا طبعا زي مانت عارف .. منــــــــــــــ  .. بلاش اكمل .. فقلت اخلع احسن .. المرة الجاية ابعت لي الشيك مسج على الموبيل وانت تلاقيني مستنيك على الصحراوي * 




> محمدعبد السلام هل قلت لك بأني أحبك في الله .. إذن أنا أحبك في الله و لله و أسأل الله أن يظلنا بظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله .


*ويعلم الله كم هو حبك في قلبي .. والمساحة اياها .. فاكرها وللا افكرك .. تحياتي يا كبير  *

----------


## أنفـــــال

العـزيــز يــراع ..

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية ..  :: 

السؤال الأول .. 
قرأت في مقالة .. قالت صاحبتها .. 
 (( أنا أقوم بالتدريس نصف العام فى أوروبا وأمريكا وأعود إلى هنا فى الصيف فأشعر وكأنى فى مدينة الموتى، هناك شئ ما حصل للمصريين، شئ أصاب شخصيتهم، عندما أكون فى الخارج ضمن وفود أعرف الوفد المصرى فورا من حكاية التنازل المستمر، شخصية تم قهرها لآلاف السنين، أصبح الخوف هو المسيطر... ))
فكم تبلغ نسبة ماذكرت بالأعلى من الصحة ؟؟ و هل حقاً.. صار الخوف مسيطراً .. ؟ و لماذا ؟


السؤال الثاني .. 
ذكر جبران في خاطرة له .. 
 " أنتم البشر تخافون كل شيء حتى ذواتكم.  
تخافون السماء وهي منبع الأمن.  
تخافون الطبيعة وهي مرقد الراحة... ))
فلماذا قد نخاف من ذاتنا ؟؟ وما الذي لدينا لنخفيه عنا ؟؟ 

السؤال الثالث .. 
أكمل ما يلي ..
1) أكثر ما أردت الحصول عليه و لم أستطع ، كان ........ 
2) أكثر ما اكتشفته إدهاشاً كان ......
3) أجمل الأقلام قلم لونه ...... لأن .........
4) أكثر مكان أجد فيه راحتي ........ لأن .........
5) أحن إلى الصمت أحياناً عندما ...... 

السؤال الرابع .. 

أذكر ما تعرف عن ... 
1) البحر.
2) الليل .
3) الرجل .
4) المرأة .
5) الكتابة .
6) الحب .
7) السلام .
8) قوس قزح .

[U]السؤال الخامس .. [/U]

يقال.. أن الباحث عن الأشياء لا يجدها .. و هذا يشمل معظم المشاعر و الأحاسيس و الحالات .. كالسعادة و  الصداقة .. و ما إلى ذلك .. و أن الأشياء تلتصق التصاقاً باللذين لا يبحثون عنها ... 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟ 

إنتهى .. 

 * ملحوظة .. 
طول ما الدنيا مش زحمة و أنا مش متقلة عليك .. هارجع ..  ::evil::  
فياريت حد ينجدك مني عشان بدأت تصعب عليا ..  :: 
( دعابة ..  ::  )
دمت بخير.. و وفقك الله .. إلى ما يحب و يرضى .. 
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> ايمن جباره 
> بداية ونهاية.. سأحاول ممارسة النفاق الدبلوماسى الذى أتقنه و أقول بأني لا أملك إجابه دقيقه علي هذا السؤال ... ربما لأنه ـ أي السؤال أقيم علي فرضية غير دقيقة أيضاً  ...
> أسعدني وجودك و في إنتظار عودتك .


مرحبا اخى الفاضل / يراع 
ان كنت انت تتقن امكانية النفاق الدبلوماسى وهذا حكمك على نفسك واستطعت ان تهرب الى حين من سؤالى الواضح والذى لايحمل الا معنى واحد لماذا لك اسلوبان فى الكتابة ؟

اما وان تحكم على ان فرضية السؤال غير دقيقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف ؟
وكيف هنا معناها زيدنى علما 
اخى الفاضل / حينما انطق بكلمة فأنا أعى معناها جيدا 
وحينما أكتبها فبالطبع تكون قد مرت فى ذهنى بمراحل عدة من التحليل بينى وبين نفسى 
كتاباتك كثيرة فى المنتدى وقبل ان اكتب سؤالا لابد لى من مراجعة من سأوجه اليه سؤالى فى طريقة كتابته وأسلوبه 
ومن بعض الملاحظات عن اسلوبك انك شخص مزاجى اى تتحكم فيك العوامل الخارجية بصورة كبيرة فتارة تهيم عشقا فى مصر - فتكون هى ليلى وانت مجنونها - وتارة اخرى تجدك تقود هجوما عنيفا 
وفى بعض ردودك ايضا ان حاورك شخصا لاتعرفه فاما ان تؤثر البعاد أو تتجاهل رده او تصرفه بمعروف 
وان كنت تعلمه فتكون معه شديد البأس ان خالفك الرأى او شديد المجاملة ان كان مواليا لرأيك 

هذا جزء من الفرضية التى بنيت عليها سؤالى 
كنت أود ان تجيبنى لأننى أعيب على بعض المنتديات ان اعضاءها يستخدمون أسلوب الشات اى انا اكتب ثم يكتب محاورى ثم ارد ثم يرد .......... الخ 
فتجد ان الموضوع ترهل وسار فى الف اتجاه فاثنان يتحاوران حول معنى كلمة واثنان اخران يتشاجران والموضوع الاصلى ذهب مع الريح 
اخى الكريم يراع / أطلت عليك 
ولكن عذرى انك اتهمتنى اننى اقيم سؤالى على فرضية غير سليمة 
دعك من الدبلوماسية فأنا لا أجيدها ولاأحبها 
وأعيد اليك سؤالى 
لماذا تتحاور او تكتب بأسلوبان ؟
تحيتى اليك  
وانا فى الانتظار

----------


## علاء زين الدين

البارع والمراوغ الذي لم تثبت إدانته عندي رغم كثرة محاولاته .. يراع،

صف فرضية سؤال أيمن جبارة كما يحلو لك .. لكن إليك هذ السؤال:

كم أسلوب تستخدمه في الكتابة ؟

و لم ؟

أقر وأعترف بأن الأمل في الحصول على إجابة لهذا السؤال ضعيفة .. 

ولعل الهدف من السؤال هو الحصول على إجابة على سؤال آخر.

لا حرمنا الله من حذاقتك.

----------


## R17E

> *  السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *اولا انا مش حبيت من اسماء اليوزرات غير " الطيب الجوادي "* 
> 
> *بس عايزة اقولك  م/ محمد ...*
> 
> *ممكن ؟*
> 
> 
> ...


داريــا ... :f:  
أو إيمان فاروق ..هي أختي الاصغر سناً لمن لا يعرف أما من يعرف فقد يعرف أيضا مكانة محمد فاروق في قلبي فله مني تحية أوصيكي بها..ــ أي التحية ــ
هناك مثل يا إيمان يقول من حضر فما أبطأ  :y:  ... و نحن متأخرين عموما في حياة من نحب ... نحضر إليهم فتنتهي أعمارنا هكذا , :l:  
قالوا ذلك لأن السعادة تلتهم الساعات فلا تشعر بمرور الوقت بجوار من تحب .
قلت  إذا أنا حزين لأني أفكر في الحياه عمراً أطول حتي أستطيع أن التقي "بهـ//ا" ::$:  
ربما 
داريا ... تحضرين فيلتصق بك حسان الكلام .. و يهرب جميل الحديث مني إليكي 
و أخشي أن أصفك فيفهم كلامي "جزاء علي إبتسام بإبتسام"  على أني مهما قلت فيك فلن أوفيك حقك ويكفيكي أنكي هنا أصبحتي أقرب للجميع بلا إستثناء.. :f:  
و أما أنـا فتنحني  هامتي خجلا من نادر درر نثرتيها هناترحيباً ووصفاً وإغراقاً في جميل حديث وعبق استهلال..
مرحبا بك أخت غاليه ... و في إنتظارك  لو أردتي . :f:

----------


## R17E

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *المساحة محجوزة
> 
> لحين العودة
> ...


عز الدين 
سلفني 2 جنيه و أنا مرديش علي ردك ده  :4:  و ما أكنسلكش الحجز ده ::(:   :4:  
يا حبي ليك يا بابا عز  :y:

----------


## R17E

> الحبيب يراع 
> إن من أتحدث عنهم قريبون مني للدرجة التي أستطيع أن أجزم فيها بصدق حديثي
> وجوابك منطقي للغاية وأعترف أن نظريتك لها قاعدة واسعة وصحيحة والفرق الوحيد أنني لاأعتبرها قاعده وأعتبرها شذوذ عن القاعدة المفروضة ....
> تعرف يايراع
> انا سعيد جداً بجلوسك على الكرسي حيث الحديث معك ممتع للغاية خاصة وأنك مطالب أن تجيب على إستفسارتي ولي الحق في إعادة السؤال في حالة إستخدماك للتورية ...... شعور ممتع حقاً ...  تقدر تقول عليا إستغلالي
> المشكلة أن فترة جلوسك على الكرسي محدودة ولاتكفي الإستفسارات والأسئلة ...
> سأعود بسؤال آخر
> لاتغادر الكرسي .... 
> صديقك اللدود


إبراهيم  :f:  

في إنتظارك أيها الاستغلالي  :1:  ... بقولك الكرسي لو عاجبك أبيعهولك  ::eek::  و متخفش هاريحك فيه علي الاخر بس إنوي قبل "أم أحمد" ما تاخد خبر  ::nooo::  .




> سأعود بسؤال آخر


لو غيرت رأيك عادي  :y:   أنا عارف مشاغلك و كده  :1:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## R17E

> *السلام عليكم*
> *اخى يراع او الطيب الجوادى* 
> *رغم غيابى لفترة طويلة عن المنتدى الا ان اسمك من الاسماء التى مازلت وسأظل اذكرها*
> *ليس لدى اسئلة الان ولكن وجدتها فرصة لارحب بك واظهر لك اعجابى* 
> 
> *حاولت مرارا ان اقرأك والحمدلله انى قد استطعت ان افهم شيئا ولو قليلا عنك ...بس بردو لسة بدرى* 
> *يارب تكون فتحة خير*
> *تحياتى وتقديرى*


عادل حموده  ::h::  
وجودك و كلماتك تحرث السعادة في قلبي , ربما تنموا ريثما تعود :Baby:  
خالص مودتي  :Bye:

----------


## R17E

> *لا يا عم .. توبة .. بلاش نخبطوا في الحلل .. وحرمت ألعب مع الكبار * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ياراجل .. ماقلتش كده انت .. أنا قلت بقى هييجي يزروني والموضوع هيبقى فيه شاي وممكن يتطور لغدا وأنا طبعا زي مانت عارف .. منــــــــــــــ  .. بلاش اكمل .. فقلت اخلع احسن .. المرة الجاية ابعت لي الشيك مسج على الموبيل وانت تلاقيني مستنيك على الصحراوي * 
> 
> 
> 
> *ويعلم الله كم هو حبك في قلبي .. والمساحة اياها .. فاكرها وللا افكرك .. تحياتي يا كبير  *


عمي الصعيدي و أخي الاكبر سنا و عقلا :y:  
أنا بس ليا إستفسار علشان أفهم الموقف بصوره أوضح 
حينما قلت



> "ويعلم الله كم هو حبك في قلبي .. والمساحة اياها .. فاكرها وللا افكرك


كلمة المساحه هنا السين هنا عليها شده و فتحه  ::stpd::  
ولا عليها فتحة بس  :1:

----------


## boukybouky

> ربما يكون لكي عوده ولا قد يكون لكي عوده ؟؟؟
> فقط أردت أن أنهي أسئلتك بسؤال..
> و في إنتظارك...
> ما رأيك بهذا؟


أنا رجعت تاني و كانت لي العودة

1- ما رأيك في المقولات التالية:

* المساواة في الظلم عدل
* اضرب المسجون يخاف الحر
* لا تراجع و لا إستسلام
* فرق تسُد

2- بماذا يحلم يراع (يا ريت مش تقول مش بتحلم)؟؟؟

3- بماذا تمثل لك الصداقة؟؟؟ و كيف يري يراع غدر الصديق؟؟؟ و كيف يتعامل معه؟؟

4- ما مقدار مساحة الأمل في حياتك؟؟؟

هكتفي بهذا القدر و في إنتظار ردك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مظلوووم

> أنا رأيى نكهرب الكرسى شوية ، ونسلط أضواء متغيرة الشدة بألوان الطيف على دماغه علشان ميركزش ويعترف بجد ... 
> 
> أنا متابع يايراع


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا من راي استاذنا الكبير عاطف هلال  :good: 
بجد يراع من الشخصيات المميزه فى المنتدى  :: 
وردوده واااه من ردوده حطوا تحتها مليون خط
بس الحمد لله انى مش لوحدى اللى ما بيفهمهاش  :: 
 افتكرت العيب من عندى انا  :: 
على العموم اسف يا باشا على التاخير  :: 
وباتمنالك اقامه سعيده على كرسى التعارف 
وانا يا باشا مش محضر حاجه دلوقتى  :: 
لكن باذن الله جاى اكيد  :: 
ويكفينى انى اشوف تعذيبك للاعضاء اللى هايسالوا مش العكس  :;): 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
باهرج طبعا يا باشا  :: 
ربنا يقويك يا باشا  على الكرسى ومن حول الكرسى  :: 
ويجعلوااااااا عااااامر بيك دايما 
انوووووبيس

----------


## R17E

> العـزيــز يــراع ..
> 
> أجب عن الأسئلة التالية .. 
> 
> ]


سبحان الله
الورقه دي شكلها ولا إمتحان الثانويه العامه أبو شنه و رنه علي أيامنا ...
 ::(:  



> السؤال الأول .. 
> قرأت في مقالة .. قالت صاحبتها .. 
> (( أنا أقوم بالتدريس نصف العام فى أوروبا وأمريكا وأعود إلى هنا فى الصيف فأشعر وكأنى فى مدينة الموتى، هناك شئ ما حصل للمصريين، شئ أصاب شخصيتهم، عندما أكون فى الخارج ضمن وفود أعرف الوفد المصرى فورا من حكاية التنازل المستمر، شخصية تم قهرها لآلاف السنين، أصبح الخوف هو المسيطر... ))
> فكم تبلغ نسبة ماذكرت بالأعلى من الصحة ؟؟ و هل حقاً.. صار الخوف مسيطراً .. ؟ و لماذا ؟


في رأيي صحيح بنسبة 100% فالذي يتنازل مره يستطيع أن يتنازل بعد ذلك كثير و نحن أدمنا التنازلات لدرجه أننا فقدنا الشعور المصاحب لها فأصبحنا نتنازل بالجملة بعد التنازلات القطاعي ربما لنحصل علي جرعه أكبر من ذك الشعور 
أما سيطرة الخوف فقد تمكنت و تغلغت حتي أصبح الخوف شريعة مره بدعوي تربية العيال و مره بدعوي أكل العيش الخ الخ  ولكن الجدير بالذكر أن بعض الناس مثلي من شدة الخوف أصبحنا لا نخاف .




> السؤال الثاني .. 
> ذكر جبران في خاطرة له .. 
> " أنتم البشر تخافون كل شيء حتى ذواتكم. 
> تخافون السماء وهي منبع الأمن. 
> تخافون الطبيعة وهي مرقد الراحة... ))
> فلماذا قد نخاف من ذاتنا ؟؟ وما الذي لدينا لنخفيه عنا ؟؟


الم أقل لكي من قبل بأن الذين يعرفوننا علي حقيقتنا يصيبوننا بالرعب , تخيلي معي بأنك تغلفين نفسك بقشرة رقيقة ... ثم يأتي أحد ما ليخبرك بأنه يعرف كل ما تحت هذه القشره ... ما شعورك؟
و نحن نملك من الامكانيات الكثير ,نخفيه عن أنفسنا و نبحث عن الحجج حتي لا نكون مطالبين بإستغلاله ... حتي نستريح و ننام  بهدوء




> السؤال الثالث ..
> أكمل ما يلي ..


1) أكثر ما أردت الحصول عليه و لم أستطع ، كان ........قليل من الذكاء يساعدني علي العيش كالأخرين.
) أكثر ما اكتشفته إدهاشاً كان ......أن الحياة كذبه حين ننسي أن نحياها 
) أجمل الأقلام قلم لونه ......أبيض  لأن .........سيريح الاخرين من الشطب و التعديل و سيعطيك الشجاعة لأن تقولي ما تشائين بلا خوف .
4) أكثر مكان أجد فيه راحتي ........بالقرب من أمي و أبي  لأن هناك أشياء أسمي من أن يلطخها سواد الحروف
 5) أحن إلى الصمت أحياناً عندما ...... ليس أحيانا بل دائما بلا مبررات واضحة




> السؤال الرابع .. 
> 
> أذكر ما تعرف عن ...


1)	البحر.  كائن جدير بالأحترام تصل أمواجه للشاطئ فتنسحب خجلا مما تراه من الناس علي الرغم من كونه بركة ماء مالحه ليس أكثر.
2)	الليل الليل بمفهومه الشائع  هو صوت التجلي و همسة عاشق ... و لكن الجدير بالذكر أن كل شيء له ليله الخاص به و هو الفترة التي تسبق فجر الاشياء
3)	الرجل  نوع منقرض من البشر 
4)	المرأة إنسان يتنفس و روح تحلق  و هي الام و الاخت و الزوجه 
5)	الكتابة أقرب المسالك و أضمنها وصولاً  إلي السجن 
6)	الحب  فعل ليس أكثر ولا أقل 
7)	السلام  مدينه من مدن القاهرة العامرة
8)	قوس قزح تسخيرجميع  إمكانيات عائلتنا الموقره للبحث عن زر في السماء تحت إشراف إسراء.




> السؤال الخامس .. 
> 
> يقال.. أن الباحث عن الأشياء لا يجدها .. و هذا يشمل معظم المشاعر و الأحاسيس و الحالات .. كالسعادة و الصداقة .. و ما إلى ذلك .. و أن الأشياء تلتصق التصاقاً باللذين لا يبحثون عنها ... 
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟


الطريق لا يوصل إلا بعد أن ينتهي  و الباحث لا بد أن يسلك الطريق , و أما أن الاشياء تلتصق بالذين لا يبحثون عنها فهذا كلام خاطيء



> ملحوظة .. 
> طول ما الدنيا مش زحمة و أنا مش متقلة عليك .. هارجع ..  
> فياريت حد ينجدك مني عشان بدأت تصعب عليا ..  
> ( دعابة ..  )
> دمت بخير.. و وفقك الله .. إلى ما يحب و يرضى


في إنتظارك 

مودتي :y:  :f2:

----------


## R17E

> [CENTER]مرحبا اخى الفاضل / يراع 
> ان كنت انت تتقن امكانية النفاق الدبلوماسى وهذا حكمك على نفسك واستطعت ان تهرب الى حين من سؤالى الواضح والذى لايحمل الا معنى واحد لماذا لك اسلوبان فى الكتابة ؟
> ]


أيمن جبارة  :f2:  
مرحبـا بك مجددا أيها الاخ الفاضل 
يقولون بأن الانطباعات الاولي تدوم ... لذا فالانطباع الاول غالبا هو الانطباع الاخير .
لم يكن هروبي من سؤالك إلي حين  ::-s:  
بل كان إلي حين حتي  :Smart:  
 و حتي هنـا  بيدك لا بيدي يا صديقي  فأنت مثلاً تفترض دقة و وسهولة سؤالك  و هذا حقك الذي لا أنكره عليك بالطبع  و لكن سيكون من حقي وقتها أن تشرح لي معني كلمة" إسلوب" فهي في رأيي تحمل أكثر من معني لا معني واحد . هذا أولاً 



> اما وان تحكم على ان فرضية السؤال غير دقيقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كيف ؟
> وكيف هنا معناها زيدنى علما


أخشي يا صديقي أني ثرثار بطبعي فربما بدئنا مرحلة زيادتك علما هنا و إنتهي بنا الكلام علي ضفاف زحل لذا و من واقع محبتي الخالصه لك فأنا أقترح عليك أن تزيدني أنت علما عن دقة فرضية سؤالك البسيط المتعلق بشخصي المتواضع  :notme:  



> اخى الفاضل / حينما انطق بكلمة فأنا أعى معناها جيدا 
> وحينما أكتبها فبالطبع تكون قد مرت فى ذهنى بمراحل عدة من التحليل بينى وبين نفسى 
> كتاباتك كثيرة فى المنتدى وقبل ان اكتب سؤالا لابد لى من مراجعة من سأوجه اليه سؤالى فى طريقة كتابته وأسلوبه


و أنا علي ثقة من هذا و لكن هل مرور الكلمات بالذهن و تحليلها يعني بالضرورة  أنها تخرج صحيحة لا غبار عليها؟
أنا اشك في هذا  :y:  




> ومن بعض الملاحظات عن اسلوبك انك شخص مزاجى اى تتحكم فيك العوامل الخارجية بصورة كبيرة


معني تتحكم فيه العوامل الخارجيه  كما أفهمه هو أنه قابل للتغيير , و الذي يوصف بما أوردته أعلاه هو إنسان قابل للتطور ... أما الانسان الذي لا تتحكم فيه عوامل خارجيه  سوف ينتهي ـ غالباـ حيث بدء :;):   .



> فتارة تهيم عشقا فى مصر - فتكون هى ليلى وانت مجنونها - وتارة اخرى تجدك تقود هجوما عنيفا


الأمر ببساطه ان من حقك فهم ماتشاء و أن تفسر ما تشاء بما تشاء و لكن الذي ليس من حقك  هو أن تلزمني بما فهمت من أمور  ::$:  
و ربما كانت المعضلة بكل بساطه في مفهومك لمصر في كل موضوع علي حده فأنا أعاني بطريقة ما من أشخاص يظنون بشكل غبي أن مصر هي مبارك لا أكثر ولا أقل و إن أرادوا التوسع قالوا بأن مصر هي الحكومه ::mm::   ,




> وفى بعض ردودك ايضا ان حاورك شخصا لاتعرفه فاما ان تؤثر البعاد أو تتجاهل رده او تصرفه بمعروف 
> وان كنت تعلمه فتكون معه شديد البأس ان خالفك الرأى او شديد المجاملة ان كان مواليا لرأيك


أنا أزعم أن هذا الكلام ملفق  برمته , ولا أساس له من الصحة  :n:  

تحياتي إليك أخي الفاضل  و أذكرك بقول الشاعر No thing personal
و في إنتظارك أخي الكريم :f2:

----------


## R17E

> البارع والمراوغ الذي لم تثبت إدانته عندي رغم كثرة محاولاته .. يراع،
> 
> صف فرضية سؤال أيمن جبارة كما يحلو لك .. لكن إليك هذ السؤال:
> 
> كم أسلوب تستخدمه في الكتابة ؟
> 
> و لم ؟
> 
> أقر وأعترف بأن الأمل في الحصول على إجابة لهذا السؤال ضعيفة .. 
> ...





> البارع والمراوغ الذي لم تثبت إدانته عندي رغم كثرة محاولاته .. يراع،
> 
> صف فرضية سؤال أيمن جبارة كما يحلو لك .. لكن إليك هذ السؤال:
> 
> .


إممممممممممممممم 
هي الحرب إذا 
 ::evil::   :No:   ::-s:  



> كم أسلوب تستخدمه في الكتابة ؟
> 
> و لم ؟


الفاضل الاستاذ علاء 
لقد وضعت يدك علي شيء هام  ولكني أقول بأنني لم أحصي أساليبي فالكل شخص إسلوب معين في التعامل معه لتختصر المسافات و تريح و تستريح و تمنع كثرة القيل و القال ...
و لكنني أحصيت يوزراتي و بما أنك لم تسأل فلن أسهب <<<<<< نصاب بالفطره ::$:  
و دعني أقول لك بأن هذا التعدد جعل من بعض الاصدقاء يظنون كل من يروه أنا حتي أنت لم تسلم من هذا كانوا حينما يرونني يسألون .. من علاء زين الدين؟ :Smart:  
و أخشي ما أخشاه أن يظن أحدهم نفسه أنا و هذا حينما يحدث فلن أقوي علي إحتماله  :No:  
و لك مني أنصع الرايات بيضاً :gp:

----------


## R17E

> أنا رجعت تاني و كانت لي العودة
> 
> 1


بوكي  :f2:  
حمدلله علي السلامه 
نورتي و أنستي 
-	


> ما رأيك في المقولات التالية:
> 
> * المساواة في الظلم عدل


ما أعرفه أن النقيضان لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان و الظلم في الاساس هو غياب العدل فكيف يكون في الظلم عدل.!!!




> اضرب المسجون يخاف الحر


لا أؤمن بهذه المقوله فلا يوجد هناك أحرار ببساطه الدنيا كلها سجن كبير و الذي يفصل هذا عن هذا هو سمك الجدار الخرساني فقط 




> •	لا تراجع و لا إستسلام


هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب و إنتي عايزه رأيي في إيه بقي 
بيتهيئلي دي مجموعة أفلام أمريكيه تنتهك العقل البشري 




> فرق تسُد


تعرفي إن الموضوع ده كبير أوي ...!!!
فيه ناس عايزه تاخد الحاجات اللي في إيد الناس التانيه زمان كانوا يخدوها بالقوه 
دلوقتي هم قله فيقوموا يشغلوا الناس عن بعضهم تاره يشغلوا شريحه فقط من العمال بالأجور بقول شريحه مش الكل علشان يفرقوا حتي بين العمال في المصنع الواحد 
ده برده من مبدء التفريق و السياده.
2


> - بماذا يحلم يراع (يا ريت مش تقول مش بتحلم)؟؟؟


أحلم بوطن لا يكره النور
وطن يتنفس نورا و شمسا و قمر اً
وطن يختفي منه البيه و الباشا و سيادته 
و كمان أحلم إن سلوي تلحقنا بحلة المحشي لحسن دي تأخرت هههههههههههههه




> -	بماذا تمثل لك الصداقة؟؟؟ و كيف يري يراع غدر الصديق؟؟؟ و كيف يتعامل معه؟؟


إذا كانت الحياة بحر و الناس سُفن تمخر عباب الحياة فإن الصداقة هي الشراع الذي يوجهنا إلي الطريق , 
و أنا لا أعرف شيء من السوء بمكان كي أصف به غدر الصديق ,
و أنا غالبا أتعمل معه بمبدء عتاب الندل إجتنابه و أوفر المساحة التي كان يحتلها في قلبي لإستغلالها في شيء مفيد.

4


> - ما مقدار مساحة الأمل في حياتك؟؟؟


كبيره بحيث إني لا أحصيها طالما أقوم بأداء ما علي بشكل مُرضي 




> هكتفي بهذا القدر و في إنتظار ردك
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


أرجو ما أكونش إتأخرت و أرجو إنك ما تندميش إنك رجعتي ... إذهبي فقد منحتك بركاتي  :good:  
خالص مودتي .

----------


## R17E

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا من راي استاذنا الكبير عاطف هلال 
> بجد يراع من الشخصيات المميزه فى المنتدى 
> وردوده واااه من ردوده حطوا تحتها مليون خط
> بس الحمد لله انى مش لوحدى اللى ما بيفهمهاش 
>  افتكرت العيب من عندى انا 
> على العموم اسف يا باشا على التاخير 
> وباتمنالك اقامه سعيده على كرسى التعارف 
> وانا يا باشا مش محضر حاجه دلوقتى 
> ...


مظلووووووووووووووم  :Bye:  
أهلا وسهلا أهلا أهلا :4:  
مش عارف أقولك إيه شكلي مش هاقولك حاجه ههههههههه :Cool:  
عايز تكهربني ماشي ماشي  :n:  
من دلوقتي إعتبر نفسك مظلوم بجد أصلي قررت أحبك بجنون  :good:  
نسيت أقولك 
واحد صاحبي كان بيسألني إيه أكبر بلوه مسيحه شفتها في حياتك أنا قلت بتلقائيه مظلوم ... ::stpd::  
يمكن إنت بتسأل نفسك أنا قصدي إيه 
أقولك أنا بقي عليا النعمه ما عارف 
روح يا شيخ و متتأخرش هناك ::xx::

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> أيمن جبارة  
> مرحبـا بك مجددا أيها الاخ الفاضل 
> يقولون بأن الانطباعات الاولي تدوم ... لذا فالانطباع الاول غالبا هو الانطباع الاخير .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية تحية منى على دبلوماسيتك فى اهدائى الورود الحمراء .............. ولكنى يا اخى الفاضل احبها بيضاء
كما اننى أمقت الدبلوماسية والتى تنتهى بنا الى لاشىء 
وحتى لاتفهمنى خطأ 
أكره حينما يسأل أحدهم مارأيك فى مشكلة ما يقول فيها قولان فلا نعرف رأيه بل اراء من قالوا القولان 
مش عارف فهمتنى ولا لأ
ربما مقولتك هذه الانطباع الاول غالبا هو الانطباع الاخير هى ما جعلتنى اقول هذا لاننى اختلف كلية معك فى هذا لانه لايجوز ان احكم على فرد من اول كلمة او من اول لقاء .
ربما يكون مرتديا لقناع او ماشابه ذلك فيأخذنى بقناعه الى هوه لا اعود منها الا بعد فوات الاوان .
وربما احكم عليه من اول مرة فيكون حكمى جائرا وهو على النقيض
 



> لم يكن هروبي من سؤالك إلي حين  
> بل كان إلي حين حتي  
> و حتي هنـا بيدك لا بيدي يا صديقي فأنت مثلاً تفترض دقة و وسهولة سؤالك و هذا حقك الذي لا أنكره عليك بالطبع و لكن سيكون من حقي وقتها أن تشرح لي معني كلمة" إسلوب" فهي في رأيي تحمل أكثر من معني لا معني واحد . هذا أولاً



اعتقد اننى وضحت لك ما اعنيه بأسلوب الكتابة فى ردى السابق 



> أخشي يا صديقي أني ثرثار بطبعي فربما بدئنا مرحلة زيادتك علما هنا و إنتهي بنا الكلام علي ضفاف زحل لذا و من واقع محبتي الخالصه لك فأنا أقترح عليك أن تزيدني أنت علما عن دقة فرضية سؤالك البسيط المتعلق بشخصي المتواضع




اذا كان الاخذ والرد الغرض منه زيادة المعرفة او تقارب وجهات النظر او التعرف اكثر على شخصية محدثى فعذرا صديقى - ان كنت تعتبرنى صديقا - هذه ليست ثرثرة 

سؤالى سهل وبين ولايحتاج لكل هذا الكلام 
انا ارى بنظارتى الطبية ان لك اسلوبان فى الكتابة ربما احتجت الى تغيير العدسات ...................
ولكن بعقلى حينما ابحث فى كلامك اراهم عدة اساليب ......... ربما احتاج ايضا الى تغيير او بلغة الكومبيوتر FORMAT .
 



> و أنا علي ثقة من هذا و لكن هل مرور الكلمات بالذهن و تحليلها يعني بالضرورة أنها تخرج صحيحة لا غبار عليها؟
> أنا اشك في هذا



هل لك ان تخبرنى كيف ؟
من وجهة نظرى الفقيرة الى التعلم ............. ارى اذا كانت الاسس سليمة والعوامل المحيطة جيدة  ستكون النتائج ممتازة
اما اذا كانت العكس فستكون النتائج مثلما تشك انت فيها  



> معني تتحكم فيه العوامل الخارجيه كما أفهمه هو أنه قابل للتغيير , و الذي يوصف بما أوردته أعلاه هو إنسان قابل للتطور ... أما الانسان الذي لا تتحكم فيه عوامل خارجيه سوف ينتهي ـ غالباـ حيث بدء .



هنا  لنا وقفه 
فانا اجزم انك فهمت معنى كلامى جيدا ............. ولكن دبلوماسيتك ذهبت به الى معنى اخر .......(مش كده ولا ايه)
عواطفك تغلب عقلك فى الكتابة وتتحكم فى اسلوبك _ هذا ماقصدته _ وليس ما ذهبت به  



> الأمر ببساطه ان من حقك فهم ماتشاء و أن تفسر ما تشاء بما تشاء و لكن الذي ليس من حقك هو أن تلزمني بما فهمت من أمور  
> و ربما كانت المعضلة بكل بساطه في مفهومك لمصر في كل موضوع علي حده فأنا أعاني بطريقة ما من أشخاص يظنون بشكل غبي أن مصر هي مبارك لا أكثر ولا أقل و إن أرادوا التوسع قالوا بأن مصر هي الحكومه ,



هنا بدأ يراع يفقد أعصابه ................. لماذا ؟
اليس جميعنا نقرأ ونحكم على كتابنا ............ من الجائز ان يكون حكمى خطأ ........ ومن الجائز ان أكون على صواب 
ولكن رأيت من كلامك هذا فوضح لى الامور ........... انا لست ممن يقولون مصر مبارك ولا مصر الحكومه انا اعلم مصرى جيدا واعشقها ............. ولم اخلط فى يوم بين الحكومة ومصر او بين حاكم مصر ومصر 
فيتغير الحكام ويتبدلون ومصر هى مصر 


> أنا أزعم أن هذا الكلام ملفق برمته , ولا أساس له من الصحة  
> 
> تحياتي إليك أخي الفاضل و أذكرك بقول الشاعر No thing personal
> و في إنتظارك أخي الكريم


اهديتنى وردة فى البداية ..................... ووردة فى النهاية وما بينهما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واذا كنت تزعم اننى الفق كلاما وتحكم بان ليس له اساس من الصحة 
فانا اجزم انك من قبل حكمت ان اليوزر دائما اجمل من الحقيقة ............. فمن ادراك بهذا ؟

اما بالنسبة لقول الشاعر NO THONG PERSONAL .............. فأنا لاأحب الانكليزية ولا الافرنكية  خلينا عربى احسن  
[grade="2E8B57 2E8B57 2E8B57 008000 32CD32"][CENTER][frame="9 80"]احببت ليلاك من كلامك عنها 
وتمنيت لو قربت أكثر منها[/frame][/CENTER[/grade]]

----------


## R17E

الاخ الفاضل أيمن جبارة  ::  
مرحبا بك 
يقولون انه كان هناك أحد الرواه يروي قصصا للناس .. ثم جاء في أحد قصصه أن اسم الذئب الذي أكل يوسف عليه السلام كذا ( وذكر اسم الذئب ) ..
فقال له الناس : يا مولانا ولكن الذئب لم يأكل يوسف !!
قال : فهو اسم الذئب الذي لم يأكل يوسف !!
ما علينا 



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> بداية تحية منى على دبلوماسيتك فى اهدائى الورود الحمراء .............. ولكنى يا اخى الفاضل احبها بيضاء
> كما اننى أمقت الدبلوماسية والتى تنتهى بنا الى لاشىء 
> وحتى لاتفهمنى خطأ 
> أكره حينما يسأل أحدهم مارأيك فى مشكلة ما يقول فيها قولان فلا نعرف رأيه بل اراء من قالوا القولان 
> مش عارف فهمتنى ولا لأ
> ربما مقولتك هذه الانطباع الاول غالبا هو الانطباع الاخير هى ما جعلتنى اقول هذا لاننى اختلف كلية معك فى هذا لانه لايجوز ان احكم على فرد من اول كلمة او من اول لقاء .
> ربما يكون مرتديا لقناع او ماشابه ذلك فيأخذنى بقناعه الى هوه لا اعود منها الا بعد فوات الاوان .
> وربما احكم عليه من اول مرة فيكون حكمى جائرا وهو على النقيض


أتعرف يا صديقي أنت خير مثال علي صحة  أن الانطباعات الاولي تدووم و هنا المقصد منها صعوبة تغيير أرئنا إزاء قضية ما أو شخص مابالإقتناع أو بالطبل البلدي حتي  أما لماذا أنت فقليلاً و سيأتيك الخبر اليقين . ::-s:  



> اعتقد اننى وضحت لك ما اعنيه بأسلوب الكتابة فى ردى السابق


حسنا يا صديقي سوف أكون واضحاًو لذا فلننسي الواقع قليلاً و لنفرض أنك الاستاذ و أنا التلميذ  :hey:  
ما أوضحته أنت مفاده ببساطه أن يراع متناقض و يحمل أكثر من رأي ـ قد يكونوا علي طرفي النقيض ـ تجاه القضية الواحدة  :notme:   و هذا شيء لم تبرهن عليه فكما قلت أنت المواضيع مفتوحه للجميع و لن يكلفك الامر سوي إيراد رابطين للدلالة علي كلامك و إلا فسأضطر أسفاً بأن أقول بأن كلامك محض افتراء  :n:  أو أنه مؤامره مدبره ضد المغرورين الطيبين من أمثالي :good:    غفر الله لي و أسكنني فسيح جناته و رزقني العدد المسموح به من الزوجات دنيوياً ...



> اذا كان الاخذ والرد الغرض منه زيادة المعرفة او تقارب وجهات النظر او التعرف اكثر على شخصية محدثى فعذرا صديقى - ان كنت تعتبرنى صديقا - هذه ليست ثرثرة 
> 
> سؤالى سهل وبين ولايحتاج لكل هذا الكلام 
> انا ارى بنظارتى الطبية ان لك اسلوبان فى الكتابة ربما احتجت الى تغيير العدسات ...................
> ولكن بعقلى حينما ابحث فى كلامك اراهم عدة اساليب ......... ربما احتاج ايضا الى تغيير او بلغة الكومبيوتر FORMAT .


أمر الله من سعة  ::rolleyes::  




> هل لك ان تخبرنى كيف ؟
> من وجهة نظرى الفقيرة الى التعلم ............. ارى اذا كانت الاسس سليمة والعوامل المحيطة جيدة ستكون النتائج ممتازة
> اما اذا كانت العكس فستكون النتائج مثلما تشك انت فيها


إذا كان الامر كما تقول صديقي الفاضل يتعلق فقط بالأسس و العوامل المحيطة فقط لوجدنا الكثير من المفكرين المعصومين الذين لا ينطقون عن الهوي . :;):  
هناك عامل مؤثر جدا و هو الشخص نفسه ... صاحب الذهن و التحليل 
و قد قلت من قبل و في أكثر من مكان بأن الكلام لا ينفصل ولا يبتعد كثيراً عن شخصية صاحبه  :Smart:  .



> عواطفك تغلب عقلك فى الكتابة وتتحكم فى اسلوبك


قد يكون ذلك و لكن ليس دائما , فأنا أعول علي ذائقتي كثيراً في فهمي للكثير من الامور و أزعم أنني أثق فيها كثيراً أي ذائقتي . :y:  



> هنا بدأ يراع يفقد أعصابه ................. لماذا ؟
> اليس جميعنا نقرأ ونحكم على كتابنا ............ من الجائز ان يكون حكمى خطأ ........ ومن الجائز ان أكون على صواب 
> ولكن رأيت من كلامك هذا فوضح لى الامور ........... انا لست ممن يقولون مصر مبارك ولا مصر الحكومه انا اعلم مصرى جيدا واعشقها ............. ولم اخلط فى يوم بين الحكومة ومصر او بين حاكم مصر ومصر 
> فيتغير الحكام ويتبدلون ومصر هى مصر


لا تخش علي أعصابي :notme:   ... بحثت عنها فلم أجدها ربما أسأل عنها ليـلي::  ::sh::   ...
و علي ذكر ليـلي ترى لو أبدلناليـلي بـ "سيـدة" بحكم يعني إن مفيش قصه غرام بإسم سيدة و حتي نكون ليبراليين أكثر في أحكامنا علي الموضوع تري هل سيبقي رأيك كما هو؟




> واذا كنت تزعم اننى الفق كلاما وتحكم بان ليس له اساس من الصحة 
> فانا اجزم انك من قبل حكمت ان اليوزر دائما اجمل من الحقيقة ............. فمن ادراك بهذا ؟
> 
> اما بالنسبة لقول الشاعر NO THONG PERSONAL .............. فأنا لاأحب الانكليزية ولا الافرنكية خلينا عربى احسن


الموضوعين مالهم علاقة ببعض هذا أولاً   ::mm::  
أنت تتحدث عن كلام مكتوب و ظاهر و ليس محجور عليه .
فأنت تقول 



> وفى بعض ردودك ايضا ان حاورك شخصا لاتعرفه فاما ان تؤثر البعاد أو تتجاهل رده او تصرفه بمعروف 
> وان كنت تعلمه فتكون معه شديد البأس ان خالفك الرأى او شديد المجاملة ان كان مواليا لرأيك


و ما أفهمه من هذا أنك تقصد صفحات المنتدي ...!!!!
فقط دعني أكرر عليك السؤال بصيغه أخري...  الكلام اللي فوق إنت إستنتجته منين , و هل نطمع في تأصيل له؟
و إعذرني أيضاً فالأمر لا يغدو كونه يقظه رديئة أو كما قال الشاعر
 No thing personal :mazika3:  
لعلك تتسائل عن لمــاذا ... 
هي كل ما بالأعلي 
مودتي  ::

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله* 
*محمد بن عبدالله* 
*أما بعد*
*لك منى تحية من القلب خالصة وأسعد كثيرا بمن هم مثلك والذين لهم فكر يحاورون ولا يجادلون بغيا للحقيقة ليس الا وسعادتى الغامرة باسلوبك ودبلوماسيتك واختيارك للامثلة التى تعطيها فى كل موقف* 
*من مداخلاتك معى ليس الا سأوضح لك شيئا صغيرا وارجو تقبله وان لم تتقبله فلك الخيار اما ان تزيدنى علما او ابحث عن معلم آخر يعلمنى* 
*راجع اخى الفاضل بداية كل مداخلة معى واسلوب ردك على* 
*فى المداخلة التى سبقت هذه* 
*بدأتها ب أيمن جبارة وسرت تسرد ماتقوله* 
*وهاهنا بدأت مداخلتك ب الاخ الفاضل ايمن جبارة و سرت تسرد ماتريده* 
*اليس هذا اختلاف فى الاسلوب وطريقة الكلام*
*اليس هذا الاختلاف يحمل معنى ماقصدته انك مزاجى الاسلوب ربما تكون فى المرة الاولى متعب او منهك او هناك ما أثر عليك وفى المرة الثانية حينما قلت لك انك بدأت تفقد من اعصابك استثرت فيك الهدوء ويظهر من خلال كلامك وردك على* 
*ثم غيرت ورودك الحمراء وجعلتها وردية مع اننى يااخى قلت لك احبها بيضاء* 
*هل للون الورد عندك تفسير ام هى مجرد وردة ليس الا*

*الست معى ان البدايات هى اساس الحكم – هذا قولك – والذى لااتفق معك فيه* 
*لاننى كنت اراك من خلال كتاباتك متعال وكأنك لاتحب ان يحاورك احدا فى رأيك وواحدة بواحدة وجدتك غير هذا* 
*فكيف احكم عليك من الانطباع الأول ؟*

*نبدأ بالتحاور* 
*يقول يراع*
*



الاخ الفاضل أيمن جبارة
مرحبا بك
يقولون انه كان هناك أحد الرواه يروي قصصا للناس .. ثم جاء في أحد قصصه أن اسم الذئب الذي أكل يوسف عليه السلام كذا ( وذكر اسم الذئب ) ..
فقال له الناس : يا مولانا ولكن الذئب لم يأكل يوسف !!
قال : فهو اسم الذئب الذي لم يأكل يوسف !!
ما علينا


*
*شكرا لك بداية على رأيك فى وهذا مافهمته من جملتك السابقة* 





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بداية تحية منى على دبلوماسيتك فى اهدائى الورود الحمراء .............. ولكنى يا اخى الفاضل احبها بيضاء
> كما اننى أمقت الدبلوماسية والتى تنتهى بنا الى لاشىء
> وحتى لاتفهمنى خطأ
> أكره حينما يسأل أحدهم مارأيك فى مشكلة ما يقول فيها قولان فلا نعرف رأيه بل اراء من قالوا القولان
> مش عارف فهمتنى ولا لأ
> ربما مقولتك هذه الانطباع الاول غالبا هو الانطباع الاخير هى ما جعلتنى اقول هذا لاننى اختلف كلية معك فى هذا لانه لايجوز ان احكم على فرد من اول كلمة او من اول لقاء .
> ربما يكون مرتديا لقناع او ماشابه ذلك فيأخذنى بقناعه الى هوه لا اعود منها الا بعد فوات الاوان .
> وربما احكم عليه من اول مرة فيكون حكمى جائرا وهو على النقيض
> *


 
*ويرد يراع على جملتى السابقة ب*



> *أتعرف يا صديقي أنت خير مثال علي صحة أن الانطباعات الاولي تدووم و هنا المقصد منها صعوبة تغيير أرئنا إزاء قضية ما أو شخص مابالإقتناع أو بالطبل البلدي حتي أما لماذا أنت فقليلاً و سيأتيك الخبر اليقين . 
> *




*حكمت على وايدت حكمك ولكنى لم احكم عليك حتى الان هذا هو الفارق بينى وبينك فما زالت هناك جوانب لم ا كتشفها فى شخصية يراع* 




> *اعتقد اننى وضحت لك ما اعنيه بأسلوب الكتابة فى ردى السابق
> *






> *حسنا يا صديقي سوف أكون واضحاًو لذا فلننسي الواقع قليلاً و لنفرض أنك الاستاذ و أنا التلميذ*



*وما هو الواقع الذى سننساه ؟*
*ببساطة شديدة هناك نقطة اثارتنى وانا اتابع كلماتك وردودك فى المنتدى فسألتك اياها فرحت تسرد كلاما وتبلوره باسلوب الكر والفر والدبلوماسية* 
*ومازال السؤال المطروح لا نجد اجابة عليه* 

ثم حكم يراع حكما على نفسه فقال
*



ما أوضحته أنت مفاده ببساطه أن يراع متناقض و يحمل أكثر من رأي ـ قد يكونوا علي طرفي النقيض ـ تجاه القضية الواحدةو هذا شيء لم تبرهن عليه


*

*هل انا قلت هذا الكلام ؟*
*ان ماقلته انت لك اكثر من اسلوب فى الكتابة فتارة تجده مهاجما عنيفا وتارة اخرى عاشقا هائما* 
*وفى ردودك اما ان تكون عنيف الرد مع من تعرفه جيدا وخالفك الرأى واما ان تتجاهل رده ان كنت لاتعرف من خالفك الرأى* 
*ولم احكم مطلقا انك تتناول قضاياك بوجهات نظر مغايرة – فقط لتوضيح المفاهيم ليس الا- 0*

*ثم عاد ليحكم على حكما ولم ينتظر الدفاع*



> *فكما قلت أنت المواضيع مفتوحه للجميع و لن يكلفك الامر سوي إيراد رابطين للدلالة علي كلامك و إلا فسأضطر أسفاً بأن أقول بأن كلامك محض افتراءأو أنه مؤامره مدبره ضد المغرورين الطيبين من أمثاليغفر الله لي و أسكنني فسيح جناته و رزقني العدد المسموح به من الزوجات دنيوياً
> *


*

**لماذا تحكم على اننى مفترى واننى اكيد لك المؤامرات* 
*الموضوع ابسط من هذا* 
*تعلم مثل ماذا ؟*
*مثل رجل لم يجدوا له جريمة ليعتقلوه فأحضروا له سكاكين المطبخ وقالوا وجد عنده أسلحة بيضاء* 



> *اذا كان الاخذ والرد الغرض منه زيادة المعرفة او تقارب وجهات النظر او التعرف اكثر على شخصية محدثى فعذرا صديقى - ان كنت تعتبرنى صديقا - هذه ليست ثرثرة
> سؤالى سهل وبين ولايحتاج لكل هذا الكلام
> انا ارى بنظارتى الطبية ان لك اسلوبان فى الكتابة ربما احتجت الى تغيير العدسات ...................
> ولكن بعقلى حينما ابحث فى كلامك اراهم عدة اساليب ......... ربما احتاج ايضا الى تغيير او بلغة الكومبيوتر FORMAT .
> *


*
وهكذا رد يراع 

*


> *أمر الله من سعة
> *




*أفصح هل تشاركنى الرأى ام تخالفنى* 
*



هل لك ان تخبرنى كيف ؟
من وجهة نظرى الفقيرة الى التعلم ............. ارى اذا كانت الاسس سليمة والعوامل المحيطة جيدة ستكون النتائج ممتازة
اما اذا كانت العكس فستكون النتائج مثلما تشك انت فيها


**



إذا كان الامر كما تقول صديقي الفاضل يتعلق فقط بالأسس و العوامل المحيطة فقط لوجدنا الكثير من المفكرين المعصومين الذين لا ينطقون عن الهوي . 


*
*ارجو ان تتراجع عن مقولتك هذه لانك تدخل فى دائرة خاطئة* 




> *هناك عامل مؤثر جدا و هو الشخص نفسه ... صاحب الذهن و التحليل
> و قد قلت من قبل و في أكثر من مكان بأن الكلام لا ينفصل ولا يبتعد كثيراً عن شخصية صاحبه.
> 
> *


*
**وأنا معك فى هذه النقطة فهو احد العوامل المؤثرة والتى لاتهمل* 






> *عواطفك تغلب عقلك فى الكتابة وتتحكم فى اسلوبك 
> *






> *قد يكون ذلك و لكن ليس دائما , فأنا أعول علي ذائقتي كثيراً في فهمي للكثير من الامور و أزعم أنني أثق فيها كثيراً أي ذائقتي .
> *


اذن فنتفق سويا على ان عواطفك تحكمك بين الحين والاخر ولكن يراع كاتب ليلى يؤكد هذا 





> *هنا بدأ يراع يفقد أعصابه ................. لماذا ؟
> اليس جميعنا نقرأ ونحكم على كتابنا ............ من الجائز ان يكون حكمى خطأ ........ ومن الجائز ان أكون على صواب
> ولكن رأيت من كلامك هذا فوضح لى الامور ........... انا لست ممن يقولون مصر مبارك ولا مصر الحكومه انا اعلم مصرى جيدا واعشقها ............. ولم اخلط فى يوم بين الحكومة ومصر او بين حاكم مصر ومصر
> فيتغير الحكام ويتبدلون ومصر هى مصر
> *




*



لا تخش علي أعصابي ... بحثت عنها فلم أجدها ربما أسأل عنها ليـلي:: ...
و علي ذكر ليـلي ترى لو أبدلناليـلي بـ "سيـدة" بحكم يعني إن مفيش قصه غرام بإسم سيدة و حتي نكون ليبراليين أكثر في أحكامنا علي الموضوع تري هل سيبقي رأيك كما هو؟


*ليلى ........... بهية .............. ليس مهم المهم هو عشقها 
وأجزم لك ان رأيي لن يتغير 
*



اذا كنت تزعم اننى الفق كلاما وتحكم بان ليس له اساس من الصحة







فانااجزم انك من قبل حكمت ان اليوزر دائما اجمل من الحقيقة ............. فمن ادراكبهذا ؟
اما بالنسبة لقول الشاعر NO THiNG PERSONAL .............. فأنالاأحب الانكليزية ولا الافرنكية خلينا عربى احسن 


**



الموضوعينمالهم علاقة ببعض هذا أولاً







أنت تتحدث عن كلام مكتوب و ظاهر وليس محجور عليه


*اليس كان هذا من كلامك ان لكل منا شخصيته وان كل منا يختار يوزر يحاول ان يتجمل به عن شخصيته الحقيقية 





> *فأنت تقول
> *







> *وفى بعض ردودك ايضا ان حاورك شخصا لاتعرفه فاما ان تؤثر البعاد أو تتجاهلرده او تصرفه بمعروف
> وان كنت تعلمه فتكون معه شديد البأس ان خالفك الرأى اوشديد المجاملة ان كان مواليا لرأيك
> *




*



و ما أفهمه من هذا أنك تقصد صفحات المنتدي ...!!!!


*
اخى الفاضل / انا لااعرفك الا من على صفحات المنتدى اى من خلال كلامك ولذا احببت ان اعرفك اكثر من خلال حوارنا لانه ليس هناك مايربطنا الا المنتدى وان كنت اتمنى ان تزيد صداقتنا وتتأصل اكثر من هذا لاننى كما قلت لك سابقا 
احترم كل صاحب فكر وقلم حتى وان خالفنى 
احترمه لدفاعه عن قضيته .......... ويزيد احترامى له وازداد شوقا لمعرفته اذا كان صاحب فكر حقيقى واضح 



> *فقط دعني أكرر عليك السؤال بصيغه أخري... الكلام اللي فوق إنت إستنتجته منين , و هل نطمع في تأصيل له؟
> *


*
**استنتجته من كلامك وردودك ومواضيعك فلسنا هنا فى تناول قضية معينة يقول كل فينا رأيه انما نحن هنا بصدد اسلوب تارة اقصى اليمين وتارة اخرى اقصى اليسار*
*



و






 إعذرني أيضاً فالأمر لا يغدو كونه يقظه رديئة أو كما قال الشاعر
No thing personal 
لعلك تتسائل عن لمــاذا ... 
هي كل ما بالأعلي


*
*ربما هذا من وجهة نظرك وانما استثارنى اسلوبك وترددت كثيرا فى طرحى سؤالى وبمراجعة بسيطة لهذا القسم ( تحت الضوء ) ستجد ان اول مشاركاتى كانت معك لاننى وددت ان اتعرف اكثر على كاتب ليلى فاذا به يكر ويفر ويقبل ويدبر ويهدينى ورداته تارة حمراء وتارة وردية ونسى اساسا اننى احبها بيضاء* 
*مودتي*

ياكاتب ليلى كيف حال ليــلاك
ابلغها مودتى وقل لها نحن فداك

----------


## Abdou Basha

أستاذ يراع 

نورت الموضوع والكرسي ..

كنت عايز أسألك حبة أسئلة .....

- كيف ترى مسألة السماع إلى الموسيقى ..؟؟
- مع من ترتاح في التعامل أكثر.. مع أهل الريف، ام أهل المدينة ..؟؟
- كيف تصف الإنسان المريض نفسيا..؟؟
- هل لك أصدقاء من المنتدى..؟؟ وهل لك أعداء ..؟؟ 

لو فيه سؤال مش مرتاحله يا يراع على راحتك مش لازم تجاوب .
وأهلا بيك دايما في المنتدى .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> إبراهيم  
> 
> في إنتظارك أيها الاستغلالي  ... بقولك الكرسي لو عاجبك أبيعهولك  و متخفش هاريحك فيه علي الاخر بس إنوي قبل "أم أحمد" ما تاخد خبر  .
> 
> 
> 
> لو غيرت رأيك عادي  أنا عارف مشاغلك و كده


نعم لدي مشاكل أيها الماكر
وجئتك بسؤالين1- قرأت مقولتين أكتبهما لك
- الناس نوعان ...... مقرفون وقرفانون .
- الناس نوعان ..... ساسة وعشاق .
أيهما أقرب للواقع برأيك ؟
2 - مارأيك بفكر ماوتسي تونج أم أن الفكر الرأسمالي السائد تراه أفضل ؟ وإن لم يكن هذا ولا ذاك يعجبك ولديك فلسفة خاصة فهل لي بتعريف بسيط عن ماهيتها ؟
مودتي

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

أخي الكريم يراع ..

منور كرسي الاعتراف .. وحديثك فعلا ممتع ومشوق .. 

كنت حابه اني أسالك عن الحرية .. كيف تراها ؟؟ .. 
وهل فعلا إن أكثرنا حرية هو عبد للمبادئ التي يؤمن بها، وللغرض الذي يسعى إليه ..؟؟

النقطة التانيه .. هي النقد .. كثر حديثنا عن النقد لكل ما يحيط بنا حتى أننا أصبحنا ننظر إلى الشيء للمرة الأولى والتانيه والأخيرة أيضا ..
ليس بهدف التقويم بالطبع وانما للبحث عن نقاط الضعف  والتفنيد والهدم .. 
فهل حقا اصبح كل ما يحيط بنا ملوث مسمم مذموم ..؟؟!

ويا ترى إيه هو السبيل للإصلاح في رأيك ... ؟؟ ..

دي كانت أسئلتي واسفه ع الاطالة ..  

مع خااااالص المودة والتقدير لك أخي الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

[FONT="Tahoma"]


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله* 
> *محمد بن عبدالله* 
> *أما بعد*
> *لك منى تحية من القلب خالصة وأسعد كثيرا بمن هم مثلك والذين لهم فكر يحاورون ولا يجادلون بغيا للحقيقة ليس الا وسعادتى الغامرة باسلوبك ودبلوماسيتك واختيارك للامثلة التى تعطيها فى كل موقف* 
> *من مداخلاتك معى ليس الا سأوضح لك شيئا صغيرا وارجو تقبله وان لم تتقبله فلك الخيار اما ان تزيدنى علما او ابحث عن معلم آخر يعلمنى* 
> *راجع اخى الفاضل بداية كل مداخلة معى واسلوب ردك على* 
> *فى المداخلة التى سبقت هذه* 
> *بدأتها ب أيمن جبارة وسرت تسرد ماتقوله* 
> *وهاهنا بدأت مداخلتك ب الاخ الفاضل ايمن جبارة و سرت تسرد ماتريده* 
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وحده ،
الحمد لله الذي رزقنا السمع والبصر والحواس لنتدبر في عظيم ملكه جلت قدرته ، الحمد لله الذي انعم علينا بنعمة الاسلام وارسل لنا رسولاً منّا يعلمنا الكتاب والحكمه ، عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه خير صلاة وازكى تسليم ثم أمّا بعد 
سيدي الفاضل   نحن عرب أعزنا الله بالإسلام ثم كان لنا كتابا معجزة البلاغاء و النبراس الذي نسير عليه 
حينما يقول هذا الكتاب 
"يا أيها النبي " ثم يخاطب هذا النبي ثانياً قائلاً " يا أيها الرسول "و كوني غير متخصص ولا دارس ولا لي مصادر إطلاع علي اللغة العربيه كما أسررت للصديق القديم عبد الرحمن" عبدو باشا" من قبل كوني كذلك أقول إن كان ما سبق ذكره في القرأن  إختلاف في الاسلوب و طريقة الكلام (مع تحفظ ذائقتي لهذا الامر)فهو النبراس الذي يجب أن نسير عليه , و هو موضع مدح  , أما كون ذلك يدل علي مزاجيه فأنا لا أصدق ذلك ولا أميل إليه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .
و دعني أزيد فأقول بأن الكلام يعبر عن معني و فكره و المعني الواحد و الفكره الواحده يمكن التعبير عنهم بكلام مختلف و هو ما يسمي الترادف  في العربيه و الغرض منه يكون التأكيد علي الفكره و إثباتها بأكثر من طريقة .
و الكلام وحده  لا يدل علي الاختلاف و لكن الافكار و المعاني تفعل ذلك 
و دعني أقول بأن من رحمة الله بنا أن النبي كان أمياً لا يقرء ولا يكتب و إلا لو كنا كتبنا حرفا يخالف ما كتبه صلي الله عليه و سلم لأتهمنا بمخالفة السنه النبويه الشريفه 



> ببساطة شديدة هناك نقطة اثارتنى وانا اتابع كلماتك وردودك فى المنتدى فسألتك اياها فرحت تسرد كلاما وتبلوره باسلوب الكر والفر والدبلوماسية 
> ومازال السؤال المطروح لا نجد اجابة عليه


يا صديقي العزيز كنت و لا أزال أحترمك و هو ما سيكون عليه الحال مستقبلاً و لكني أحترم عقلي أشد 
و ربما الامر ببساطه أشد أني ما أعرف إيش تبغي في سؤالك , أو أنك لا تدري أساسا إيش تبغي و هذا إحتمال قائم أيضا .




> هل انا قلت هذا الكلام ؟
> ان ماقلته انت لك اكثر من اسلوب فى الكتابة فتارة تجده مهاجما عنيفا وتارة اخرى عاشقا هائما 
> وفى ردودك اما ان تكون عنيف الرد مع من تعرفه جيدا وخالفك الرأى واما ان تتجاهل رده ان كنت لاتعرف من خالفك الرأى 
> ولم احكم مطلقا انك تتناول قضاياك بوجهات نظر مغايرة – فقط لتوضيح المفاهيم ليس الا- 0
> 
> ثم عاد ليحكم على حكما ولم ينتظر الدفاع


طيب ممكن أعرف إيه المشكله في كوني أحيانا مهاجم عنيف و أحيانا عاشق هائم ؟
طيب نفرض إني لقيت واحد بيقول إن شرب الخمره حلال و اللي ما يشربها يبقي راجل غبي
أظن إني أبقي راجل غبي لو ما مسحت بيه البلاط 
و قس علي ذلك إن وجدت ما يستحق أن تعشقه كالخير و الحق و الجمال مثلاً 
يعني أنا أظن إن كوني  أحيانا مهاجم عنيف و أحيانا عاشق هائم ما فيه خطر علي الاخرين أو علي حياتي مثلاً 
أما قولك



> وفى ردودك اما ان تكون عنيف الرد مع من تعرفه جيدا وخالفك الرأى واما ان تتجاهل رده ان كنت لاتعرف من خالفك الرأى


أقول لك بصيغه ثالثه أرجوك أرجوك و بشده إما أن تحضر ما يدل عليه أو ألا تعود لمثله إحتراما لوقتي ووقتك .

و أما موضوع الوردة يا صديقي فصدقني لم أجد بالمنتدي وردة بيضاء ربما خانني بصري و لكني إخترت أفتحها لونا 
و علي سيرة الوردة 
كان توقيعي قديما 
أحب الورد 
.
لكني أحب القمح أكثر 

مرحبا بك و لك خالص مودتي

----------


## R17E

> أستاذ يراع 
> 
> نورت الموضوع والكرسي ..
> 
>  .


عبدو باشا  ::h::  
صديقي اللدود مرحبا بك  و بعدين الكرسي منور بوجودك  ووجود الاحباب 




> كنت عايز أسألك حبة أسئلة .....


تحت أمرك في أي وقت و بأي كيف و كم



> كيف ترى مسألة السماع إلى الموسيقى ..؟؟


و الله أنا مقدرش أكلمك من ناحيه فقهيه لأني غير متخصص بس اللي اقدر أقولهولك إن فيه حاجات بتبقي وحشه في ذاتها و فيه حجات بتبقي وحشه لما يترتب عليها .
و إحنا كشباب في بلد يُقتطع منه أرطال كل يوم و تقدم إلي شيلوك  بلد لا يأكل مما يزرع  ولا يستقوي بما يصنع بلد فيه الف الف مهندس مبيعملوش حاجه و الف الف طبيب لم يقدموا شيئا للطب و الف الف محاسب و ميزانية البلد خربانه , كلما أنظر لهذا ـ شخصيا ـ أبتعد عن أشياء كثيره منها الاستماع للموسيقي  يعني لو عملت حاجه مهياش ضروريه بحس بتأنيب الضمير .




> مع من ترتاح في التعامل أكثر.. مع أهل الريف، ام أهل المدينة ..؟؟


و الله هي مش قاعده إن ده أحسن من ده بس عموما أهل الريف و إن كان بهم بعض الخبث  إلا أنهم لم يتعرضوا من المدنيه الحديثه بما يفسد مصريتهم الاصيله كأهل المدينه و دعني أزيدك بأن أحسن من تعاملت معهم بحكم إني لفيت جميع أنحاء مصر هم أهل أسوان و النوبه .



> - كيف تصف الإنسان المريض نفسيا..؟؟


هو عاقل ضل طريقه ... يبني صباحاً ما ينقضه مساء , يرتدي العري و يباهيك بجمال ملبسه , حافيـا يحسب الطريق حذاءاً , و يسير بثبات في طريق مستدير نحو المقدمة كما يتوهمها و كلما حدثته أمرأخذ يسرد عليك سعة عقله و رجاحة تفكيره و قوة منطقه .



> -	هل لك أصدقاء من المنتدى..؟؟ وهل لك أعداء ..؟؟


نعم لي الكثير من الاصدقاء من المنتدي و بيننا إتصالات و مقابلات و فكاهات  و هم كثير بحمد الله و أسئل الله أن نكون متحابين لله و في الله .
أما عن العداوات  فأنا أسئل الله أن يمن علي من الاصدقاء بما يشغلني عن كراهية يوزرات  و أحمد الله علي فضله و هناك من كرهتهم بالفعل و لكنها لم ترقي لمرتبة عداوات إلا في منتدي آخر شخص كنت أكرهه جدا و كان بعض الاصدقاء من الامارات يطلبون مني الدخول و الرد علي هذا اليوزر بدعوي مهارتي في رد المهانه بعدة أمثالها ثم إكتشفت متأخرا بأن هذا اليوزر لمصري إسمه زكريا بطرس و عموما لو كنت أعلم قبلها لما إختلف الامر في شيء فقد كرهته بأي حال .




> لو فيه سؤال مش مرتاحله يا يراع على راحتك مش لازم تجاوب .
> وأهلا بيك دايما في المنتدى


.

من أجل عين تكرم الف عين فما بالك بعين يكرم الف الف من أجلها ...
خالص مودتي و تقديري  :f:

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله* 
*محمد بن عبد الله* 
*أما بعد* *اخى الفاضل يراع* 
*ان كان كلامى معك لايعجبك وان كان سؤالى استفزك لهذا الحد فاسمح لى ان اعتذر اليك اولا وارجو ان تتقبل اعتذارى* 
*كما اود شكرك على وردتك البيضاء الجميلة الرائعة - بس لوكانت كمان لها عبير كانت تبقى احسن -*
*دعابة ليس الا* 
*دعك من كل المحاورات السابقة يا اخى الفاضل وانساها تماما* 
* وسأورد اليك الأسباب الان* 
*بادىء ذى بدئ نتفق على ان مواضيعك فى المنتدى - وما سأورده ليس من قبيل المجاملة - لها مذاق خاص* 
*كما ان فى بعضها تجد مواقف غير مفهومة للعامة ولنقل امثالى* 
*بمعنى انك تستخدم الكناية والتورية وباقى علوم النحو والصرف الذى تقول انك لاتعرفه* 
*وكنت أود لو انك تعاملت مع الناس جميعا وكلماتك تكون بسيطة وواضحة فهناك من لايفهم كثير من مواضيعك على الرغم من ثرائها فنحن يااخى الفاضل نتعامل مع الجميع وانا ارجو ان يعرف الجميع من هو يراع الذى غوانى قلمه* 




> و دعني أزيد فأقول بأن الكلام يعبر عن معني و فكره و المعني الواحد و الفكره الواحده يمكن التعبير عنهم بكلام مختلف و هو ما يسمي الترادف في العربيه و الغرض منه يكون التأكيد علي الفكره و إثباتها بأكثر من طريقة .



*وهذه لى اى انك تكتب باكثر من طريقة لم اتحدث عن المعنى او المضمون*
* راجع مشاركاتى السابقة كلها ستجدنى اقول هذا الكلام* 




> يا صديقي العزيز كنت و لا أزال أحترمك و هو ما سيكون عليه الحال مستقبلاً و لكني أحترم عقلي أشد 
> و ربما الامر ببساطه أشد أني ما أعرف إيش تبغي في سؤالك , أو أنك لا تدري أساسا إيش تبغي و هذا إحتمال قائم أيضا .



لماذا تسىء بى النية يااخى الفاضل ولماذا تستهزىء بعقليتى  انما اردت التعرف عليك اكثر ولكن يبدو لى انك قد حكمت علىمنذ البداية ومصر على حكمك 
*احمد الله انا اعلم ما اريد* 
تمهل قليلا يااخى الفاضل وراجع كلماتى وضع حسن النية نصب عينيك قبل ان تقرأردودى 
ما انا الا انسان بسيط وواضح وكلماتى لاتحمل اكثر من معنى وان كانت فأوضحها بمثال حتى لايدخل ذهن انسان معنى مغاير لما اقصده الا انت
 فانت تصر على انى اهاجمك وانا لست بذلك انما ابغى مزيد من المعرفة وكيف يكتب الانسان باكثر من اسلوب 




> طيب ممكن أعرف إيه المشكله في كوني أحيانا مهاجم عنيف و أحيانا عاشق هائم ؟
> طيب نفرض إني لقيت واحد بيقول إن شرب الخمره حلال و اللي ما يشربها يبقي راجل غبي
> أظن إني أبقي راجل غبي لو ما مسحت بيه البلاط 
> و قس علي ذلك إن وجدت ما يستحق أن تعشقه كالخير و الحق و الجمال مثلاً 
> يعني أنا أظن إن كوني أحيانا مهاجم عنيف و أحيانا عاشق هائم ما فيه خطر علي الاخرين أو علي حياتي مثلاً



ياسيدى الفاضل / يراع 
من قال انه خطر على احد او خطر على حياتك 
اسمح لى ان اوضح شيئا واحدا 
حاولت تكرارا ومرارا ان أغير من أسلوبى ونمطى سواء فى العمل او فى الحياة الخاصة ولكنى لم استطع ................ وهذه قدرات يهبها الخالق ويختص بها من عباده من يشاء ووجدت حالة مثلك فاندفعت لمعرفة كيف يتحول الانسان من اسلوب وطريقة الى اخرى  فكان سؤالى لماذا تكتب بأسلوبان؟




> أقول لك بصيغه ثالثه أرجوك أرجوك و بشده إما أن تحضر ما يدل عليه أو ألا تعود لمثله إحتراما لوقتي ووقتك .




قلت لك سابقا اننى احكم بناء على قراءات كثيرة اى لسنا هنا بصدد موضوع معين او رد بعينه انما الاسلوب عامة فمثلا عند قراءتى لبيتان من الشعر مثلا اقول ان هذا الاسلوب يمكن ان يكون فلانا ..........
وحينما اقرأ كلمات اقول هذا فلان او علان 
المقصد هنا التعريف باسلوب كاتب معين فقط ليس الا



> و أما موضوع الوردة يا صديقي فصدقني لم أجد بالمنتدي وردة بيضاء ربما خانني بصري و لكني إخترت أفتحها لونا 
> و علي سيرة الوردة 
> كان توقيعي قديما 
> أحب الورد .
> لكني أحب القمح أكثر 
> مرحبا بك و لك خالص مودتي



وردتك الاخيرة رائعة الجمال ................ ولكن للاسف بدون عبير 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يراع / الاخ الفاضل لايوجد فى الدنيا كلها مايستدعى كل هذا
 بهدوء تنال ماترجوه وما تصبوا اليه 
كن اهدأ من هذا تنتصر على .............
احب الورد الابيض .......... والقلوب البيضاء 


*عشقت ليلى ........ ولكن عشاقها كثر*
*فكنا نحن النجوم وكانت هى البدر*

----------


## R17E

> نعم لدي مشاكل أيها الماكر
> وجئتك بسؤالين[/RIGHT]


إبراهيم  :f:  
صاحبي الكويس المحترم  :good:  
بداية و لأنك صديقي سأغفر لك تقصيرك غفره الله لك :1:   , حيث لم تقرء مقولتي في هذا الشأئن و التي سرقتها بأي حال من صديقي مورفي ::eek::   الذي يقول بأن الناس نوعين 
نوع يظن الناس نوعين 
و نوع لا يظن ذلك 
أما و أنك أردت الاقرب للواقعية  من نظري فربما نجري تعديلاً علي الثانيه لتكون الناس نوعين ... ساسه و معتقلون 
أما إذا أرد التصنيف الواقعي علي الاطلاق لقلت كما قال مطر 
الناس نوعين   ناس و أمريكان 




> -	مارأيك بفكر ماوتسي تونج أم أن الفكر الرأسمالي السائد تراه أفضل ؟ وإن لم يكن هذا ولا ذاك يعجبك ولديك فلسفة خاصة فهل لي بتعريف بسيط عن ماهيتها ؟


أما علمت غفر الله لك بأني أكره الاسئلة التي تكشف فداحة جهلي ..!!
عموما و من واقع محبتي للكفت الذي أعرفه و يعرفني , فأنا أكره المنهجيات المستورده عموماولا بد أن يكون لدينا من العلماء من يضع منهجيات تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ثقافتنا و طبيعتنا و طريقتنا في الحياة و لعلي أنصحك بالقراءة لمالك بن نبي في علاجه لمشكلات الحضارات و قد كان هناك ملخصا لهذا الموضوع بقاعة المناقشات .
أما أنا فيؤلمني جدا أن يطوع الناس حياتهم لمنهجيات لا تلائمهم دينيا ولا حياتيا ثم يأتي من يحدثك عن الاشتراكية و الرأسمالية في الاسلام .!!! 
مرحبا بك  :f:  
و بجد بجد سعيد بوجودك  :2:  
و الباب أول حاجه علي إيدك الشمال  :good:  
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## MaTR|X

انا مش جاى أسأل 
أنا بس جاى اتفرج
واقرى الدرر اللى بتكتبه

وبصراحه بشفق على الكرسى منك  :gp:  

تقبل فائق الود والاحترام أخى الكريم

 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> أخي الكريم يراع ..
> 
> منور كرسي الاعتراف .. وحديثك فعلا ممتع ومشوق ..


الفاضلة ولاء نور الدين  ::  
لكي الشكر أختاه  علي ما طوقتي به عنقي من كريم فضل . :l:  




> كنت حابه اني أسالك عن الحرية .. كيف تراها ؟؟ ..


و الله  أري حرية التعبير تعني أن يأخذ الناس حريتهم في الإختيار من " الخيار الوحيد " بحكم ما نراه الأن 
أما الحرية بوجه عام فهي أغلى واثمن شيء في الوجود إنها غالية وثمينة لدرجة أنه لا يمتلكها ... إلا الأثرياء ... والأثرياء جداً
و لعل هذا يجلنا ننوه إلي ظن الطيبين من بني قومي بأن الحريه تتعلق بقلة الادب ليس أكثر  ...
ونحن حين سمعنا بالحرية للمرة الأولى كانت كلمة غريبة شاذة ، اختلف في تفسيرها علماء وجهلاء قومنا وما بينهما من خلق !
فمن قائل هي مخلوق غريب يسبب الاحتكاك به أمراضاً لم يعرف الطب لها دواءً كالتفكير أعاذنا الله وإياكم منه !
وقائل هي حق المواطن في أن يسأل من يقتله بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر لماذا ؟
وقائل أن الحرية هي الحق في معرفة كل أجوبة الأسئلة التي تبداء بـ " لماذا ؟ " و " كيــف ؟ " 
ولكن الذي عنده علم من " السُلطة " قال أنا آتيكم بتعريف الحرية قبل أن ترتد إليكم عقولكم !!
ثم قال : الحرية أيها الأشياء هي حق المواطن المكتسب في أن يسير عارياً دون أن يسأله مواطن آخر من سرق ثيابك ؟

ولأن السلطة هي الكفيلة بتعريف الأشياء فقد آمن الناس بهذا التعريف فالحرية التي تبناها علية القوم تعني بإختصار أن من حق كل مواطن أن يكون " ديوثاً " فهذا أمر مباح ... ولا مفهوم آخر للحرية !!




> النقطة التانيه .. هي النقد .. كثر حديثنا عن النقد لكل ما يحيط بنا حتى أننا أصبحنا ننظر إلى الشيء للمرة الأولى والتانيه والأخيرة أيضا ..
> ليس بهدف التقويم بالطبع وانما للبحث عن نقاط الضعف والتفنيد والهدم .. 
> فهل حقا اصبح كل ما يحيط بنا ملوث مسمم مذموم ..؟؟!
> 
> ويا ترى إيه هو السبيل للإصلاح في رأيك ... ؟؟ ..


لا يوجد في ثقافتنا ما يعرف بالنقد و إن سمي بعضهم ما يقول نقدا
هبي أنكي كتبتي موضوع جيد... سيدخل الناس و يمدحوكي
و إن كان غير ذلك .... سيصبون عليك جام غضبهم و كأن ما كتبتيه أنتي لا علاقة له بالموضوع ثم يقولون  هذا نقدا أما فيما يحيط بنا من أمور الحياة فما أحوجنا لنقد الذات و هو بالمناسبة لا يعني جلد الذات و نقد الذات هو أعلي مراتب الثقة في لنفس  ما أحوجنا إليه في وقت أصبح فيه نقد المجتمعات و الحكومات  سبوبه لأكل العيش  يتناسب طرديا و عكسيا و صدقا و كذبا مع ما يجني صاحبه من مناصب و أموال .




> فهل حقا اصبح كل ما يحيط بنا ملوث مسمم مذموم ..؟؟!


لا يمكن التعميم و لكن المشكله بأن واحدة من أسباب الارتقاء هذه الايام أن تكون ملوثا بحيث تري جميع اللصوص شرفاء و جميع زناة الارض أصحاب  فضيله ...!!!




> ويا ترى إيه هو السبيل للإصلاح في رأيك ... ؟؟


أن نؤمن بكلمة  قالها رجل عبقري منذ ما يزيدعلي 1400 حينما قال 
" إن الرجل ليتكلم الكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالاً تهوي به في النار سبعين خريفا "




> دي كانت أسئلتي واسفه ع الاطالة .. 
> 
> مع خااااالص المودة والتقدير لك أخي الكريم


لا يزال الباب مواربا إن أردتي العودة  :Bye:  , و هذا إن حدث ربما بلغت بي سعادتي عنان السماء  :y:  
أطيب التمنيات القلبيه أيتها الأخت الفاضلة . :king:

----------


## R17E

الفاضل أيمن جبارة 
يبدوا بأنك تورطت برجل سيء الظن ليس أكثر ولا أقل  لذا فدعني أخصك بما لم يكن لغيرك مني ... الامر برمته ليس ظن بهجوم أو خلافه  فلو كنت أنت كذلك لأهملت الرد عليك و كلي يقين في عقل من يقرء فأنا مؤمن بتفريقه بين الغث و السمين ,و لكن كانت لديك فكره أزعم بأنها مغلوطه فأردت التوضيح و لو أردت  أن اكبر دماغي و أختصر الكلام لقلت لك ما قاله تأبط شرا 
إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا**** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه 
إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا علي القذي**** ظمئت و أي الناس تصفوا مشاربه
و منذا الذي ترجي سجاياه كلها ****كفي بالمرء نبلاً أن تعد معايبه 
و اليك مقتطفات مما قيل لي و قلته حتي أنني أحيانا كثيره أترك صندوق البريد ممتليء منعا لوجع الدماغ 
يا هذا اتهمتني بالغرور وكان دليلك أنك ترى ثقة في حروفي واعتزازاً بنفسي فهذه تهمه لا انفيها وشرف لا أدعيه !
ثم قلت أني لا أكاد أرد على مواضيع كثير من الأعضاء أحتقاراً لهم وتقليلاً من شأنهم !! فهل كنت أنت يا رعاك الله المتواجد في كل مواضيع الأعضاء ؟ أم أن لك " معرف " آخر تدخل به مواضيع الأناقة والجمال والحب والغرام التي أنتشرت كالنار في الهشيم ؟ ولم نرك ياداعي الحق وحامي حمى الفضيله تدخل أو تعترض ! وانا هنا لا أتهم ولا ادعي مالا أعلم ولكني أسأل!!
قلت بأن مواضيعي تافهة غامضة ! ولم تزد عن ذلك وتوجهت إلي أنا ونسيت ـ أو تناسيت ـ أنك تقول أن ما دفعك للكلام هي تفاهة ما اكتبه ! 
اين دليك ؟ أين بينتك ؟ اين ذلك النص الذي خرجت فيه على ما أمرنا به الله عز وجل ؟؟
كل ذلك في علم الغيب ولم ارك تعرضت لحرف واحد مما كتبت ، وليتك فعلت لكنت اسديت لي معروفاً ، وصححت لي مساراً ربما كنت اعتقده في يوم من الأيام طريقاً للحق ! 
ثم سقت إتهامك ـ أو معلومتك ـ بان كل الأعضاء يكرهونني ولكن كل منهم يظن انه الوحيد ، فيخاف من التصريح !!!!!
أي عقل سليم يقبل هذا ؟ ولماذا يخاف مني الأعضاء ؟
أما مسأله الحب والبغض ، فأنا اعلم وأنت كذلك أن الخلق لم تجمع على حب محمد المعصوم من كل ذنب عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم بل قالت عنه أكثر مما قلت أنت عني ! 
فمن أنا ؟ وما وزني ؟ وما قيمتي ؟ حتى يجمع الخلق على حبي ؟
ماذا اقول أنا وأنا العبد المحّمل بالخطايا والذنوب ؟ هل أدعي أن كل الخلق تحبني؟ 
حاشا لله أن افعل ذلك !
ثم إن كنت تكرهني فهذا حقك ولكن تذكر :
(ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون).
أسألك بالله ماذا كنت ستقول لبغيّ عاهره ككاتبة هذا النص :
((وقوس قزح يستمد ألوانه من وجنتيك 
ملعون يا سيدتي من قال عنك: 
من ضلع أعوج خرجت 
الخ الخ  )) 
عليها من الله ما تستحق !

أسألك بالله ماذا ستكتب عنها ؟ هل استبقيت في قاموس الشتائم شيئاً لها ؟ 
أم أنك " استفرغت " كل ما في جعبتك من الشتائم لتقولها لمسلم يقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، ويصلي خمسه ويصوم شهره ويحج بيت الله ويطلب مغفرة ربه صباح مساء ؟؟ 


يقول لا إله الا الله ، .... فتقول : والله ما عناها ولا أرادها !
يقول قال الله وقال رسوله ، ... فتقول أراد أن يفتن بها قلوب العذارى !!
تستخرج المعنى من مكنون صدره ، لا من منطوق حرفه !!!!!!
هل مرّت على سمعك هذة الآيات :

((والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا)).

(( إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم)).

((ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا)).

((ادعُ إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمةِ والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)) 

هل تظنها نسخت من كتاب الله عز وجل ؟؟ هل فكرت يوماً ايها المسلم أنك لست المعني بها ؟؟


وحين يقول نور الأمة وحبيبها ورسول الله إلى البشرية ، محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم :


(المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده).

أو (كل المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وعرضه وماله) .

وحين يقول ( هلاّ شققت عن صدره ) 

وحين يقول (لما عرج بي إلى السماء مررت بقوم لهم أضفار من نحاس يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم فقلت من هؤلاء يا جبريل؟ قال هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس ويقعون في أعراضهم). 

حين يقول رسولنا الكريم ذلك ، أتراه كان يمزح ؟؟ أتراه كان ينطق عن الهوى ؟؟
أتراه كان لا يعي ما يقول ؟؟
لاوالله ثم لا والله ثم لاوالله ، حاشاه عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم ! بل كان يرسم لنا طريقاً ، ويبين لنا منهاجاً وسنّة نتبعها إلى يوم يبعثون !
لم يكن فضاً غليظ القلب ، بل كان ينصح في أدب وهو الذي لو سأل ألله أن يطبق الأخشبين على من عاداه لاستجاب !

أم تراك ممن يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويتركون بعضه ؟ !

ايها المبتسم 
اراك لا تنفك تذكر عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وتتدعي أن لك درة كدرته !
كانت درة عمر مشهورة معروفة ولكن عمر لم يك " بلطجياً " ولم يحمل درة عمر أحد من بعده ! وليت بيننا من هو مثل عمر لنحتكم إليه ثم نر على هامة من ستقع الدرة !
عمر الذي لا تعرف عنه الا درته يقول :
(((لا تظن بكلمة خرجت من أخيك المسلم سوء وأنت تجد لها في الخير محمل))). 
ما ابعدك عن مثل هذا الأمر !! وما ابعد درة عمر عن يديك !

والله الذي لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم أني لا أستحي ولا أخجل من الإعتراف بالذنب إن أنا أذنبت !

أيها المبتسم :
لو انك انتقدت ما كتبته ثم بان الحق واتضح موضع زللي ثم أتيتك منكراً فلن يلومك أحد حين تتعدى المكتوب إلى الكاتب ! أما أن تسوق التهم امامك لتقول لنا هذا باب الملة قد خرجتم منها وكأنك حارس بابها فتبت يدا من اطاعك !تحية و سلام

----------


## R17E

> انا مش جاى أسأل 
> أنا بس جاى اتفرج
> واقرى الدرر اللى بتكتبه
> 
> وبصراحه بشفق على الكرسى منك  
> 
> تقبل فائق الود والاحترام أخى الكريم


مرحبـا بك يا صديقي  :f:  

و دعني أشكر لك روحك الطيبه و قلبك الابيض  :f:  

خالص مودتي

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> الفاضل أيمن جبارة 
> يبدوا بأنك تورطت برجل سيء الظن ليس أكثر ولا أقل لذا فدعني أخصك بما لم يكن لغيرك مني ... الامر برمته ليس ظن بهجوم أو خلافه فلو كنت أنت كذلك لأهملت الرد عليك و كلي يقين في عقل من يقرء فأنا مؤمن بتفريقه بين الغث و السمين ,و لكن كانت لديك فكره أزعم بأنها مغلوطه فأردت التوضيح و لو أردت أن اكبر دماغي و أختصر الكلام لقلت لك ما قاله تأبط شرا 
> إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا**** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه 
> إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا علي القذي**** ظمئت و أي الناس تصفوا مشاربه
> و منذا الذي ترجي سجاياه كلها ****كفي بالمرء نبلاً أن تعد معايبه 
> و اليك مقتطفات مما قيل لي و قلته حتي أنني أحيانا كثيره أترك 
> .............الخ
> تحية و سلام


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله* 
*محمد بن عبد الله*
*أما بعد* 
*اخى الفاضل يراع ........... تأخذنا من نقطة ماء الى نهر وتأخذنا من النهر الى البحر فنبتعد عن الأصل ونمسك فى نقاط فرعية* 
*أعترف أننى سرت  قليلا مع التيار الذى جرفتنى فيه* 
*ولكنى احمد الله اننى تنبهت الان* 
*سيدى الرائع ديبلوماسيا / يراع* 
*سؤالى كان حول أساليب الكتابة وليس على تعدد الفكر فى ذات الموضوع للكاتب الواحد* 
*شئت أم ابيت هذا سؤالى واعى فيه ما تراه وليس شأنا آخر* 

*كونك يااخى تأخذنى الى هذا البحر تلاطمنى فيه امواجه فأغرق بين كلماته او سطور كتاباتك* 
*احمد الله 
فقد وهبنى ذراعان قويان استطيع بهم السباحة والوصول الى بر الامان* 

*سعدت جدا بلقائك* 
*واتمنى من الله ان ينير لك بصيرتك ويهديك الى الصواب* 
ليلى  .......... حدثى عشاقك عنى 
فليس كل مايرجوه العاشق 
ينـــــــــالـــــه بالتـــــــــمنى

----------


## R17E

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله* 
> *محمد بن عبد الله*
> *أما بعد* 
> *اخى الفاضل يراع ........... تأخذنا من نقطة ماء الى نهر وتأخذنا من النهر الى البحر فنبتعد عن الأصل ونمسك فى نقاط فرعية* 
> *أعترف أننى سرت  قليلا مع التيار الذى جرفتنى فيه* 
> *ولكنى احمد الله اننى تنبهت الان* 
> *سيدى الرائع ديبلوماسيا / يراع* 
> *سؤالى كان حول أساليب الكتابة وليس على تعدد الفكر فى ذات الموضوع للكاتب الواحد* 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل أيمن جبارة 
ولقد فطنت ـ على غير عادة ـ أني لست وحدي في هذا الكون ، ولا على هذه الأرض ..
ولا في نفسي ..!!
وهذه الأخيرة يسكنها كثير غيري ، لم أجدني بينهم !!
وأنا أدرك أني هناك ..
و ما ذاك إلا أني لست هنـا ..
وليس قبل البدء بدء .. وليس بعده إلا أنا !!
وتلك النهاية ...
و بها تحية لا تشبه إلا نقاء قلبك وسلام .

----------


## الرغيف الأزرق

وقالت محدثتك
أى الأنباء تسمع
فقلت ما دون أول ساطرى  ::

----------


## عـزالديـن

[frame="2 80"]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مررت بجوار القاعة فسمعت أصوات عالية وجلبة وصخب 
وكأننى أمر بجوار مظاهرة من تلك التى وصلتنا اخبارها  من بداية القرن العشرين
دفعنى الفضول لأقترب أكثر فلعلنى أرى المصدر

وكانت المفاجأة 

كرسى من الذهب الخالص مرصع بالأحجار التى يقولون عنها أنها كريمة بالرغم من بخلها الشديد وندرتها

الكرسى موصل بقطبى كهرباء موصلين بمولد كهربائى عالى الطاقة يعبث به الأعضاء من حين إلى آخر

يجلس على الكرسى عضو متميز بالمنتدى وقد يوصف أحيانا بأنه مشاغب 

ولم يسلم الكثيرون من قدراته المتفردة على النصب  

وصفه البعض باللص المحترف والبعض الآخر باللص الظريف

فهو يجيد سرقة الأفكار ..... والقلوب

لا أدرى كيف تم القبض عليه ووضعه على هذا الكرسى بالرغم من قدرته العالية على المراوغة

يدعى بأنه الطيب الجودى أو أنه يراع  

بل زاد عليه الأمر بأنه الصاروخ العابر للقارات 

R17e 

العابر كــ طيف بلا أثر

كأنه هنا

إقتربت أكثر وأكثر حتى أتبين أمر تلك الجمهرة الملتفين حول الكرسى وأسمع حديثهم بوضوح

ياللهول ... البعض ينادى بزيادة الفولت الكهربى  والبعض ينادى بسرعة الإجهاز عليه

وبين هذا وذاك هناك من يستجوبونه 

ووجدت الفرصة الذهبية للمشاركة فى إستجوابه

فلعلها تعد بطولة فيما بعد



تنبيه هام :  يجب الإجابة على جميع الأسئلة حتى ولو كانت مكررة من قبل 

ســـــين واحد : كيف تم القبض عليك ومن الذى أتى بك إلى هنا

ســــين اتنين : ما رأيك فيما قاله عالم الكيمياء الأسبانى الفيلسوف حكشة " هؤلاء الذين يرصفون السحاب فى قاع المحيط يجيدون مراوغة الأفيال " 

ســـين تلاته : بماذا تفرق بين ( الأخوة ) و ( المحبة ) و ( الصداقة )  ---- ممنوع المراوغة وإستخدام لغات اجنبية

ســـين أربعه : هل تعتبر غموض الفكرة وتمديد الكلمة نوع من التميز  -- وبماذا تصف الحوار المباشر والصريح

ســين خمسـه : ضع جملة مختصرة تناسبك أمام الكلمات الآتية

حـب :

كـراهية :

طــفل :

وطـن :

إنتماء :

إعتقال :

قـوة :

ضـعف :

قـلم :

صـدق :

ظـلام :

يتيم :

ســـين سته : متى كانت أول مرة مارست فيها كتابة خواطرك وما هى أول خاطرة كتبتها  وأين ومن شجعك على الإستمرار

ســـين سابعه : ماهى علاقتك  بـــ ( قــد ) و ( ربمـا ) و ( من الجائـز )  و ( إحتمال )  و ( عسى ) و ( لو ) 

ســـين تمانيه : كم عدد الضحايا  فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ...................................... وماهى أسمائهم ؟

ســـين تسعه : ما رايك فى سقوط بغداد وهل تعتقد بأن القاهرة بمنآى إن لاقدر الله زعلت ست الكل 

ســـين عشـره : إلى أين تمضى ....


وكعادة التحقيقات ولإستكمال الأوراق وغلق المحضر 

R17e الشهير بــ  يـراع 

هل لديك أقوال أخرى ؟


----------------------

كنت أول من رأى هذا الموضوع وكنت أيضاً أول من كتب فيه 
ولكن  عند الإرسال أبت قاعدة البيانات أن تقبل المشاركة 
بل تآمرت كعادتها مع الإكسبلورر ففجر فى  وجهى رسالة الخطأ المعهودة 
 حتى أنه لم يسمح لى بنسخ ماكتبته لمكان آخر 
وأبيت أنا أن اعيد الكتابة فى حينها 
لأنها لا تأتى إلا مرة واحدة 
ولايمكن تكرارها 

تم بحمـد الله

*[/frame]

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> * 
> 
> وكعادة التحقيقات ولإستكمال الأوراق وغلق المحضر 
> 
> R17e الشهير بــ يـراع 
> 
> هل لديك أقوال أخرى ؟
> 
> 
> ...


*تم اقفال المحضر على هذا* 
*فى سعت تاريخه*
*و*
*يـــــراع*
*التجديد له فى الميعاد*
*توقيع*
*امضاء*
*عاشق آخر لليلى*

----------


## R17E

> وقالت محدثتك
> أى الأنباء تسمع
> فقلت ما دون أول ساطرى


الصديق الجميل  ::  
 أخشي  أن أسطر فيك رأياً فيتهمني البعض بإفشاء أسرار عائلية :4:  
 و بعيدا عن ليبرالية صديقنا الاحمر ... و راديكالية العبد لله  ::rolleyes::   ,
و بعيدا عن جلسات مقهي التجلي ... أقول 
بأنك ‘
و أنها‘
و الهالكون ‘
و المستهلكون‘
و ساطرك ‘
و ساطري ‘
و ما بين ذلك ‘
و السلام  :f2:  .

----------


## R17E

> [frame="2 80"]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مررت بجوار القاعة فسمعت أصوات عالية وجلبة وصخب 
> وكأننى أمر بجوار مظاهرة من تلك التى وصلتنا اخبارها  من بداية القرن العشرين
> دفعنى الفضول لأقترب أكثر فلعلنى أرى المصدر
> 
> وكانت المفاجأة 
> 
> كرسى من الذهب الخالص مرصع بالأحجار التى يقولون عنها أنها كريمة بالرغم من بخلها الشديد وندرتها
> ...


و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته  :f2:  
و هذا مقطع من لا شيء حدث أيضاً ذات أشياء ... ::eek::  
دخل علي قائلاً ... ::-s:  
أيها الفاشل الذريع ، أيُّ فائدة نرتجيها منك؟
ألا تصنع كما يصنع الرجال؟ :notme:  
يتاجرون بالبشر و يهلكون الحرث و النسل و يسحبون الاوكسجين من صدور الناس  بإنوفهم الكبيرة الفاسدة  :No:  
و أنت ، ما أنت ؟؟ ::uff::  
اخرج فاضرب في الأرض علّ الله ينظر إليك و إلى حالنا فيك فيرحمنا و دعك من الكلام الذي لا يقدم ولا يقدم. ::sh::  
أنا:
إسمع يا أخا العرب  لقد بلغ سيل صبري من لسانك السليط الزبى  انقلع قلع الله أضراسك ، هيا اغرب عن وجهي فأنت........ :y:  المُخْرِج :-

(آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآوت اوف تكست ، بليز مستر يراع بي كيرفول ، ري-فيلمينج ..)
- ثري 
– تو 
– وان --------- آآاااكشن !
أنا : يا نور القلب  :4:  ,و رفيق الدرب :hey:   , صنوة الجمال  :;):  , قد علمت و الله أنني امرؤ فقير معدم ، تجهّم لي الأصحاب ، و قلاني الأهل و الرفاق :notme:   ، ثم إنك يا نور القلب علمت أيضاً أنك ما خلق الله على الأرض أعزّ عليّ منك ::p:   ، و أنني أجود بنفسي كي أراها بسمة نعمة و سعادة على شفتيك.. فأي طريق مفتوح آمل منه الفلاح رأيتني امتعنت عن ولوجه؟ :notme:  
أيْ حبيبي؛ علمت يا رعاك الله أنّ والينا المبجل ما ترك سبيلاً فيه الخير للمسلمين إلا سدّه ::evil::   ، وما ترك أرضاً يعودها الماء و المطر تخرج الطيب من الزرع إلا اقتطعها لنفسه و بني عصبته و منعها عمن سواه ، حتى بدل الخير شراً  ::sh::  ، و السعة ضيقة ، و الخير جدباً! ثمّ إنّه أعطى خراج كل ذلك للقرامطة ، خشية نزلة منهم على حين غفلة منّا !! :n:  
فكسدت السوق إذ قلّت العقول ، و فشت البطالة لانقطاع الصنائع .. !! 
المخرج عايز كده ::p:   ::p:  

نكتفي بهذا القدر إلي حين عودة  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  ...

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى يراع
توقفت امام هذا الموضوع فوجدت انه قبل ان اطرح أى اسئلة يجب ان اعرف من الذى يسئل
فاتجهت لعمل بحث عن مواضيعك
وبدأت أقرأ فيها 
فوجدتنى لا أتوقف عن القراءة وافتح موضوع آخر
وأجد أن الموضوع يحتاج منى بعض الوقت لكى أفهم 
فعملت الآتى
فتحت 10 موضوعات من مواضيعك وبعدين قفلت النت 
(كلام فى سرك انا مودم مش دى اس ال )
وقلت القعدة هتطول مع يراع وكده مش نافع
انا اقراهم على مهلى فى ساعة وبعدين ادخل اكتب رد
بصراحة اكتشفت ان كل موضوع من موضوعاتك عايز يوم علشان افهمه صح

حضرتك شخص تملك أسلوب متميز قليل ان نراه وتملك حس أدبى رفيع المستوى 
ويصعب فهمه من أول قراءة
(يعنى زى أفلام يوسف شاهين كده تشوفها مرتين ثلاثة على ما تفهمها)
فقلت أنا اجى احييى حضرتك على اسلوبك الرائع فى الكتابة والنابض بالحس الجميل قوى دا
وبعدين نخلى الأسئلة على مهلها فى المواضيع نفسها لما اخلص قرائتها
شكرا على الاحساس الجميل والعقل المفكر

----------


## أم أحمد

كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز يراع
استمتعنا جدا بالحوار الجميل معاك
سامحنا لو كنا اثقلنا عليك
اتمني تكون قضيت وقت ممتع علي الكرسي بدون اي اساليب تعذيب
خالص تقديري ومودتي
ادعو الاعضاء للقاء الجديد مع مهندس علي درويش وتحت دائرة الضوء

----------


## R17E

[COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][FONT="Tahoma"]


> [frame="2 80"][B][CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مررت بجوار القاعة فسمعت أصوات عالية وجلبة وصخب 
> وكأننى أمر بجوار مظاهرة من تلك التى وصلتنا اخبارها  من بداية القرن العشرين
> دفعنى الفضول لأقترب أكثر فلعلنى أرى المصدر
> 
> وكانت المفاجأة 
> 
> كرسى من الذهب الخالص مرصع بالأحجار التى يقولون عنها أنها كريمة بالرغم من بخلها الشديد وندرتها
> ...




الاخ  الاكبر سنا و عقلا و موضعاً عز الدين  مرورك في حفل تكفيخ العبد لله  له مذاق خاص بحكم كونك أستاذي و معلمي لبعض الصفات الحميدة .
و أنا أذكر بأني لم أكن نصابا حينما أتيت , و لكن بحكم العشرة و الاحتكاك ـ غير المباشر ـ إكتسبت بعض الصفات الحميدة .




> تنبيه هام : يجب الإجابة على جميع الأسئلة حتى ولو كانت مكررة من قبل


طيب بس ليه التعسف ده ...!!!؟




> ســـــين واحد : كيف تم القبض عليك ومن الذى أتى بك إلى هنا


واحد صاحبنـا ... ربنا يباركله ... ضحك علي و أقنعني إن الامر لا يتعدي كونه شكة دبوس , و من يومها تجري الدماء أنهار ولا لاقيه يقف جنبي بشوية بن حتي ... و لكن الحمدلله لوجود الطيبين من أمثالك و الذين لن يبخلوا ـ قطعاًـ بثلاثة جنيهات سلف بأي حال.




> ســــين اتنين : ما رأيك فيما قاله عالم الكيمياء الأسبانى الفيلسوف حكشة " هؤلاء الذين يرصفون السحاب فى قاع المحيط يجيدون مراوغة الأفيال "


هناك لبس في فهم بعض الامور  فأولاً :- الفيلسوف حكشه ليس عالم كيمياء أسباني بل هو خبير رصف طرق هنـدي 
و ثانياً  أثبتت نظرية رصف قاع المحيط بالسحاب فشل ذريع  لوقوع خلافات كثيرة بينهماـ  أي المحيط و السحاب ـ علي أيهما الأصل  و أيهما الانعكاس للأخر ... الأرز بلبن لا يفعل ذلك  بل يرصف في قاع المحيط و ينبت أشجار الكفته اللزمه لتغذية الطحالب البحرية و هو سعيد بالبذل و العطاء من أجل إسعاد الاخرين .
أما كون حكشه الهندي لم يصل إلي هذه المعلومه فربما ذلك مردوده إلي بلاده التي لم تعد تركب الافيال .
و قد أصاب حكشه كبد الحقيقة و لوزتيها في مقتل حين قال 

فى قاع المحيط يجيدون مراوغة الأفيال

فالذي يستطيع الخروج من قاع المحيط بدون ما الجمبري ياكله ولا يعضه حتي  سوف يستطيع بكل سهولة مراوغة الافيال .




> ســـين تلاته : بماذا تفرق بين ( الأخوة ) و ( المحبة ) و ( الصداقة ) ---- ممنوع المراوغة وإستخدام لغات اجنبية


( الأخوة ) عطاء و تضحية دون أن تفكر حتي في إنتظار كلمة شكر, تعطي فتشعر بحلاوة  العطاء و كأنك من أخذ .
( المحبة ) كلمه فضفاضه لا تدل علي شيء في نفسها ولا تلزمك بأي شيء و لكن عندما تكون مضافة إليه هكذا ( المحبة في الله) يصبح لها معني  و يكون ظل عرش الرحمن مكافئة لها ...

(الصداقه)هي مرتبه أقل من الاخوة في الغالب 

أما و أنك قد أردت الفروق فدعني أقول 
الاخوة علاقه بين من يشتركون غالبا في أب واحد أو أم واحدة أو كلاهما .
المحبه علاقه بين النصابين غالبا 
الصداقه علاقه بينك و بين نفسك و لكن بشخص أخر .




> ســـين أربعه : هل تعتبر غموض الفكرة وتمديد الكلمة نوع من التميز -- وبماذا تصف الحوار المباشر والصريح


غموض الفكرة لا 
أما غموض ما يؤدي للفكره نفسها فنعم 
فكرتك أنت تتعب فيها و من حقك ألا تجعلها في يد رجل سطحي يجدها بسرعة و يفقدها بسرعة لتراها في اليوم التالي في أقرب سلة مهملات .
والحوار المباشر و الصريح أحيانا يكون أقصر طريق للسجن .



> ســين خمسـه : ضع جملة مختصرة تناسبك أمام الكلمات الآتية


حـب     :  لا تشغل بالك بالأشياء غير الموجوده بالأساس
كـراهية : طلسم غريب ... فهي حب ضل الطريق و حيث أنه لا يوجد حب  من الاساس فربما أغلب ما تراه كراهية ... حتي و إن تنكرت في أشكال أخري 
طــفل : شخص يقوم بالدعاء علينا مستقبلاً نظرا للحال الذي أوصلناه إليه دون أن يكون له دخل بالموضوع.
وطـن : الوطن حيث تجد نفسك لا حيث تجد الاخرين .
إنتماء : إنتامي ينتمي إنتماء ... كان فعلاً وولي و لكل منا ما أسر 
إعتقال : ضريبة  أن تكون إنسان محترم ... ووسام علي الصدور 
قـوة : التدين الصحيح...
ضـعف : حاكمنا مكتأباً يُمسي  
قـلم : 
صحبت نفسي و اليراع معاً *** أودي بروحي فهل أُبقي علي قلمي
صـدق : الرغيف الاحمر ... لأنه لن يري هذا الكلام 
ظـلام : تحرير المرأة و المدنية الحديثة ..يالا و رجاء الصانع 
يتيم : وسيله تجعلك بقرب السبابة من الوسطي مع النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم 




> ســـين سته : متى كانت أول مرة مارست فيها كتابة خواطرك وما هى أول خاطرة كتبتها وأين ومن شجعك على الإستمرار


أول مره في الجامعة ... و قد كانت في فورة الشباب و كانت ساخرة عن الاصلاح و ضرورة أن يكون الحديث علي مستوي القاعدة , فاهتزت لها بعض المؤخرات الكبيرة و أرعدت و أزبدت و قد قمت بالتحويل إلي جامعة أخري قبيل أن يفتضح أمر " الأخضر أبو تمرة " 
و شجعني علي الاستمرار كاتموا الاسرار الامناء و ذلك الشعور أن تكون مطلوباً.




> ســـين سابعه : ماهى علاقتك بـــ ( قــد ) و ( ربمـا ) و ( من الجائـز ) و ( إحتمال ) و ( عسى ) و ( لو )


بيني و بين قد و ربما علاقة  أساسها الأحترام المتبادل ... فعند تقول قد أو ربما تكن لك وجاء من الوقوع في الذلل قل ربما ثم اذكر ما يحلوا لك و ما لا يحلوا و ليكن قلبك مطمئنا فربما لا تفتح عمل أحد كما تفعل لو ....
أما ( من الجائـز ) و ( إحتمال ) و ( عسى ) ففي قد و ربما ما يغني عنهما من جزاله في المعني و حلاوة علي القلب .




> ســـين تمانيه : كم عدد الضحايا فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ...................................... وماهى أسمائهم ؟


جميع الاطراف ضحايا دون إستثناء و هي الحرب الاولي التي يدخلها عدة أطراف و ينهزموا جميعاً و لعل من الانسب هنا ذكر أسماء و ما دونها ضحايا...
" الصهيونيه العالميه"
......



> ســـين تسعه : ما رايك فى سقوط بغداد وهل تعتقد بأن القاهرة بمنآى إن لاقدر الله زعلت ست الكل


سؤالك غير محدد عن أي سقوط لبغداد تقصد ... و به إفتراض أيضاً بأن القاهرة لم تسقط بعد....
و مكتوب علي الباب لا يجتمع الضدان 
الكفر و الايمان 
أنا أعاني من مشكلة في الفهم ـ وهذا عيب خلقي ـ وربما محدودية هذا الفهم جعلتني أستنتج أن الكفر .. كفر ..!
ولا تقل أو تزيد درجة كفر قوم بتغير لسانهم ..!
فالكافر العربي مثل الكافر الأمريكي ..!
وحب الظالم " العربي " ليس فريضة عليّ لأنه عربي .. فكرهي يجب أن يكون للظلم ذاته ، وليس للغة الظلم ..! 
هذه نقطة أولى ..
وكذلك فقد صور لي فهمي القاصر أن موالاة الشرق لا تختلف عن موالاة الغرب .. 
ولم يستطع فهمي المحدود أن يستوعب كيف يصبح الذي يوالي روسيا وطني حر ، والذي يوالي أمريكا عميل قذر ...! 
هذه النقطة الثانية ..! 
أنا حزين مثلك على تغيير آلية ذبح الشعب العراقي فقد كان يذبح بأيدٍ وطنية كافرة كفراً محلياً ، أما الآن ـ ويا للعارـ سيذبح بإيد كافرة كفراً عالمياً مستورداً..!!!!
وكأن حزننا يندرج تحت باب " تشجيع الصناعة الوطنية " ..!
هل هذا هو ما يحدث أم أن هناك شيء لا أعلمه ؟
سأحدثك عما أعرف ..
أعرف أن من قتل في العراق على " الطريقة الوطنية " لن يكونوا أقل باي حال من الأحوال عن الذين يقتلون حسب الطريقة الأمريكية ..!
.
.
أعرف أن الكفر ملة واحدة .. ومن يؤمن بالبعث رباً لا شريك له لا يختلف عندي عن أولئك الذين جعلوا الله ثالث ثلاثة أو أولئك الذين قالوا أن يد الله مغلولة ..!



إذاً لست مجبراً على التصفيق لأحد  .. والشعب العراقي لن يتغير عليه الأمر .. فالموت عندهم مجاني دون مقابل قبل وبعد أمريكا ..!
وليس في عنقي بيعة لصدام ، ولا لبوش ولا لوالينا العطوف  ...!
و ربما يكن من الافضل لك أن ترجع إلي المعني الحقيقي لكلمة الاحتلال ... و ستجد أن الجميع تحت الاحتلال بإذن الله.




> ســـين عشـره : إلى أين تمضى ....


إلي ما يُرضي ربنا بإذن الله تعالي ...




> وكعادة التحقيقات ولإستكمال الأوراق وغلق المحضر 
> 
> R17e الشهير بــ يـراع 
> 
> هل لديك أقوال أخرى ؟


أنا لا أدعوا إلي غير الصراط المستقيم 
أنا لا أهجو سوي كل عُتل و زنيم 
أنا أكره أن تصبح أرض الله غابة 
و أري العصابة 
تتمطي وسط جنات النعيم 
و ضعاف الخلق في قعر الجحيم 
غير أني كلما أطلقت حرفاً
أطلق الوالي كلابه 
آه لو لم يتعهد الله بالحفظ كتابه 
لتولته الرقابة 
و محت كل كلام يغضب الوالي الرجيم
و لصار مجمل الذكر الحكيم 
في خمس كلمات , كما يسمح قانون الكتابه .
"قرأن كريم 
صدق الله العظيم "

من الذاكرة عن مطر  
أخي  الاكبرعز الدين أعزه الله في الدنيا و الأخرة أحيانا لا تحمل الكلمات صدق المشاعر و لكني أحبك في الله 

مودتي و إمتناني .

----------


## R17E

> *تم اقفال المحضر على هذا* 
> *فى سعت تاريخه*
> *و*
> *يـــــراع*
> *التجديد له فى الميعاد*
> *توقيع*
> *امضاء*
> *عاشق آخر لليلى*


أخي الفاضل  ::h::  
يبدوا أن جميع  العشاق سيجتمعون هناك , و يتحلون بإساور من حديد 
و أما الباقين فيكفيهم فضيلة الذل 
و القيام إلي بيت أبيض ... فيُغفر لهم ما تقدم 
أخي الكريم 
خالص مودتي و عظيم إمتناني لقلبك الابيض و شخصك المتواضع 
و أشكر لك مرورك بهذه المنطقة المشبوهة .

----------


## R17E

> أخى يراع
> توقفت امام هذا الموضوع فوجدت انه قبل ان اطرح أى اسئلة يجب ان اعرف من الذى يسئل
> فاتجهت لعمل بحث عن مواضيعك
> وبدأت أقرأ فيها 
> فوجدتنى لا أتوقف عن القراءة وافتح موضوع آخر
> وأجد أن الموضوع يحتاج منى بعض الوقت لكى أفهم 
> فعملت الآتى
> فتحت 10 موضوعات من مواضيعك وبعدين قفلت النت 
> (كلام فى سرك انا مودم مش دى اس ال )
> ...


قلب مصر  :f:  
أو لا شكرا لكي علي ما طوقتي به عنقي من كثير فضل , و أرجوا ألا تندمي يوما ما علي وقتك المنقضي في هكذا مواضيع
خالص مودتي

----------


## R17E

> كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز يراع
> استمتعنا جدا بالحوار الجميل معاك
> سامحنا لو كنا اثقلنا عليك
> اتمني تكون قضيت وقت ممتع علي الكرسي بدون اي اساليب تعذيب
> خالص تقديري ومودتي
> ادعو الاعضاء للقاء الجديد مع مهندس علي درويش وتحت دائرة الضوء


الفاضلة أم أحمد 
أشكر لك إخلاء طرفي و تسلم كرسيكم المبجل و أتمني أن تزيدونا معرفة بالأستاذ الفاضل علي درويش  وفقه الله 
فقط أردت أن أنوه إلي إغلاق هذا الموضوع 
فأنا أظن بأني لم أتأخر علي أحد ممن كان هنا بإذن الله  فلا أريد لمن يأتي من بعد من يظن أني لا أهتم له 
و عموما بقي رد ولا أعود هنا ثانية بإذن الله

----------


## R17E

الإخوه ولا يهون الاخوات  الاعضاء منهم و العضوات  فردا فردا ... و فرده فرده  :hey:  
حضرات المبجلين وباقى العصابة :;):  
أشعر أنى مدين لكم بشكر عميق.. من بؤبؤ القلب :Eat:  
شكراً لكل من دخل هنا وأعان على سلخ أخيه بكلمة.. ربنا يسامحه ::sh::  
شكراً لكل من قام بنتف ريش العبد لله.. وتقطيع الهدوم الجديدة :hey:  
وشكراً لكل من حاول ولم يفلح :;):  
هذا اللقاء الممتع الذى فضفت فيه كثيراً أمام بعض المشتبه فيهم.. وهو عارف نفسه كويس.. أصاب فؤادى المكلوم بقنبلة من قنابل السعادة النووية.. فشكراً لكم !
أخوكم اللى مايتسماش

و آخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> إبراهيم  
> صاحبي الكويس المحترم  
> بداية و لأنك صديقي سأغفر لك تقصيرك غفره الله لك , حيث لم تقرء مقولتي في هذا الشأئن و التي سرقتها بأي حال من صديقي مورفي الذي يقول بأن الناس نوعين 
> نوع يظن الناس نوعين 
> و نوع لا يظن ذلك 
> أما و أنك أردت الاقرب للواقعية من نظري فربما نجري تعديلاً علي الثانيه لتكون الناس نوعين ... ساسه و معتقلون 
> أما إذا أرد التصنيف الواقعي علي الاطلاق لقلت كما قال مطر 
> الناس نوعين ناس و أمريكان 
> 
> ...


أضحك كثيراً عندما تعيد هذا الإفيه (كلمة الكويس بمواضع معينة - الصديق الكويس) الذي أخترعه عادل إمام ويردده هو الآخر دائما .... أضحك الله سنك ....  :1: 
فهمت من إجابتك الحمد لله أنك تتبع فلسفة ثالثة وهى المنهج الإسلامي أو الفكر الإسلامي ...
وإجابتك يمكنني أن أعتبرها إجابة أو هروباً ديبلوماسياً من الخوض في المقارنة ! حيث كنت أسأل في الأصل عن رأيك المقارن وفلسفتك الخاصة علماً أن الجميع يعلم أن الفكر الإسلامي هو الفكر الصحيح ....
 دمت كما أنت ياصدقي .... شخص مختلف ....
بالمناسبة الباب على إيدك الشمال وأنت خارج ...
ألقاك على خير ياصديقي الطيب ...
مودتي  :f:

----------


## نوسة

الاخ العزيز يراع 
انا عارفة انى دخلت متأخرة جدا بس الحقيقة كان عندى ظروف مرضية ومكنتش متواجدة وقت جلوسك على الكرسى ولما دخلت قولت استمتع الاول بقراءة الاسئلة وردودك عليها لعل وعسى افهم كلامك  او جزء منة 
الحقيقة انا مثل كثيرين اقراء كتاباتك كثيرا لعلى اخرج او افهم منها ما تقصد وبعدين اقول لنفسى دة يراع مش ممكن هفهم حاجة بس للحقيقة مرة واحدة فهمت ما كتبتة مش سايعانى الذاكرة دلوقت فى اى موضوع لكن انا شاركت وقولتلك اول مرة الحمد لله افهم ما كتبتة 
معلش انا عارفة ان الكرسى متعب انا جربتة وكانت مشكورة بوكى مدت الفترة من اسبوع الى عشرة ايام بسببى 
لكن عايزة اقولك انا تعبت فى القراءة ومفهمتش برضوا حاجة 
ممكن تقولى انت لية مش بتتكلم عربى زينا ههههههههههههههه
لعل وعسى ياتى يوما وافهم ما تكتبة 
تحياتى اليك

----------


## osha

جئت بعد أن طلب من الجميع الرحيل فقط لأسجل اني استمتعت وضحكت ودهشت كما لم أفعل من فترة طويلة 
 تحية من أخت

----------


## سـلـوى

> ـ عموما أنتي بمنزلة ساره أختي فخذي راحتك 
> 
> 
> هانعتبر ده وعد و هاعزم الصعيدي  و لو خليتي بينا هنصرخ و نقول يا مجوعانا يا سلوي 
> أطيب تمنياتي



*ربنا يخليك 
دة شرف لى

و دى حلة المحشى اهى 
و اسفة على التاخير

و بارك الله فى حضرتك على اجاباتك كلها

ما شاء الله


*

----------


## summar

عجبنى الموضوع علشان ادالى فرصة..................
بصراحة انا بغير منك.........
رغم ان صعب اوى حد يثير غيرتى....
بس نفسي اعرف الظروف ورا الشخصية دى......
ساعات بتتحول الغيرة لاحباط......

بس برده نفسي اعرف الظروف(الحقيقية...)

----------


## محمد فاروق

من الواضح ان الكثيرين جاؤا متأخرين او" الكثيرون جاؤا متأخرون" وانا منهم
ضاعت على فرصة ذهبية ان اشاهد هذه المحاكمة "لايف" ولكن لابأس بمشاهدتها مسجلة
والغريبة انه حتى بعد مشاهدتى لها مسجلة يحضرنى مشهد فى فيلم "عن العشق والهوى"
منة شلبى : يا أخى الحب ده غريب اوى .. مش فاهماه
أحمد السقا : ماهو يبقى كداب ابن كلب – لامؤاخذه-  اللى يقولك انه فاهمه
استمتعت كثيرا بالردود" اليراعية " التى لا تشبهها ردود .. الا فى اضيق الحدود
وفهمت انه لايوجد اى بصيص من نور لدى يراع - افندى -  فى ايامنا هذه .. مما جعل كتاباته السوداوية اكثر من اى سواد يخص اى قرن خروب خلقه ربنا
وانه يحب الصداقة جدا ويقدرها وربما يجد فيها الصدق الذى يفتقده فى اسمها .. ومحدش يسألنى يعنى ايه .. اشمعنى مابيسألهوش !!!!
وله اخت صغرى تسمى اسراء ويبدو انه يجرى فى عروقها الفوازير اليراعية مجرى الدم !!! ولعلها هى من علمته اياها؟؟؟؟!!! كله جايز برضه
نهايته .. شكرا للصديق يراع على المزيد والمزيد من السواد و... علامات الاستفهام؟؟؟؟

مع خالص مودتى

----------


## bedo_ic

يراع 
من أنت .. ولمن  ولماذا ولاين  ....  الحزن ؟

----------


## دموعك نصيبك

ازيكم يا جماعه ممكن اشرك معكم بل موضوع انتظر منكم الرد تحياتى لكم **دموعك نصيبك**

----------


## دموعك نصيبك

ازيكم يا جماعه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين ممكن اشترك معكم بل موضوع تحياتى **دموعك نصيبك**محمد البغدادى demak_nsebak@yahoo.com

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*سؤال مهم يا أستاذ محمد كان نفسي أسأله لك في موضوع التهنئة بزواجك ( يراع - R17e - ألف مبروك الزواج السعيد  )  ولكن للأسف الموضوع مغلق الآن  فأتيت إلى هنا لأسألك نفس السؤال .
مارأيك في الزواج بعد تجربة تناهز ( حلوة  تناهز ) الأربعة أشهر  ؟
وهل إختلف رأيك فيما قبل عن فيما بعد ؟
وهل إختلفت رؤيتك للأشياء ؟
ياريت ترد قبل أن يتم إغلاق الموضوع 
كما أرجو الإهتمام  بالإجابة على الأسئلة وعدم التركيز على ( تناهز )*

----------


## R17E

> *سؤال مهم يا أستاذ محمد كان نفسي أسأله لك في موضوع التهنئة بزواجك ( يراع - R17e - ألف مبروك الزواج السعيد  )  ولكن للأسف الموضوع مغلق الآن  فأتيت إلى هنا لأسألك نفس السؤال .
> مارأيك في الزواج بعد تجربة تناهز ( حلوة  تناهز ) الأربعة أشهر  ؟
> وهل إختلف رأيك فيما قبل عن فيما بعد ؟
> وهل إختلفت رؤيتك للأشياء ؟
> ياريت ترد قبل أن يتم إغلاق الموضوع 
> كما أرجو الإهتمام  بالإجابة على الأسئلة وعدم التركيز على ( تناهز )*



و الله جميله جدا تناهز دي 
ممكن أسرقها منك.... و أقول " ربما قد تناهز"
و أنا كنت قد وعدت ألا أعود هنا يا صديقي .. ثم إني قد فعلت .. و هذا يا صديقي ليس بأول عهد نقضته و هو حتما لن يكون الاخير...
ثم إني و لشجاعتي التي لا يوازيها شجاعة سأعود للرد علي ما أقترفته يداك من أسئلة أثناء ذهاب زوجتي للتسوق ... فقد قيل لي و أنا أصدقهم كالعادة ... بأن شهادتي مجروحة ما دامت حرمنا المصون واقفة علي أم رأسي...
مودتي....

----------


## R17E

كنت و لا أزل عند قناعتي بأن الأشياء ببساطه هي ما نعتقد 
ثم كنت ولا أزال عند قناعتي بأن الحب فعل و لن أكفر بهذا ...
يا صديقي القديم لعلك كنت تعرف بقصة عزوفي عن الزواج " سابقا" بل و التندر علي من يقترف تلك الفعلة الشنعاء كما كنت أظن ...
كانت لي ظروف خاصه نوعا ما " أعمل 14 ساعة يوميا خارج المنزل / كثير السفر و الانتقال /لا أجيد المجاملة بتاتا / لا أفقه شيء عن الرومانسية ... يعني من الاخر حياتي كانت عباره عن  to do list تعد في المساء لقضاء اليوم التالي .."
و كنت مقتنع تماما بأن هذه الظروف لن تلائم أي زوجه علي الاطلاق ... أو أنها ستجعل حياة إحداهن جحيما لا يطاق ...
هذا ما قبل........
تبين لي يا صديقي و كما أظن بأن هذه النظرة كانت وليده إنعدام الثقة بالأخرين 
و حكاية إنعدام الثقه هذه مبرره ووليدة سنين عديدة من التعامل مع الناس و لا يوجد مجال هنا للأستطراد
...
أقول لك نعم يا صديقي إختلف رأيي و رؤيتي 
فأنا يا صديقي أتذوق حباً حقيقياً الأن قائم علي أفعال ...
أنا سعيد سعادة حقيقية يا صديقي و أسأل الله أن يكتب لك السعادة الحقة لتعيش ما أعيش الآن...
أحيانا ما تشبه سعادتنا .. سعادة طفل و فرحته بهدية ما تلقها دون أن يعرف ما بداخلها ... و حينما يفتحها تختلف شكل السعادة لدية ... مع أن هذه سعادة و تلك سعادة ... و لا حرمنا الله من حزاقتك...
و ختاما أقول أدامها الله نعمة علي ... و جزاها الله خيرا الجزاء لإدخالها السرور إلي قلبي
مودتي.

----------


## atefhelal

> *و جزاها الله خيرا الجزاء لإدخالها السرور إلي قلبي*


*"تزوجوا فإما أن تكونوا سعداء وإما أن تكونوا فلاسفة"*
*هذا ماقاله قديما أرسطو لتلاميذه وقد تحقق الجزء الأول من مقولته*
*معك حتى الآن ، ولكن توقع أن تكون حالتك مثل أغلب الحالات*
*مزيجا جميلا قاسيا ومبدعا  وصادما بعض الوقت من السعادة والفلسفة*
*وفى معظم الحالات لايخسر الإنسان كثيرا مع الزواج .*
*وتعلم من الآن فن السباحة والغطس والغرق أحيانا تحت موجات هذا المزيج* 
*عندما يحيطك يوما ما بعض أو كل خلفك بفلسفاتهم الحكومية والمتحكمة.*
*سعدت جدا بعلمى أنك تزوجت ، وأبارك فى الناس أهل الطموح ومن يستلذ ركوب الخطر*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *"تزوجوا فإما أن تكونوا سعداء وإما أن تكونوا فلاسفة"*
> *هذا ماقاله قديما أرسطو لتلاميذه وقد تحقق الجزء الأول من مقولته*
> *معك حتى الآن ، ولكن توقع أن تكون حالتك مثل أغلب الحالات*
> *مزيجا جميلا قاسيا ومبدعا  وصادما بعض الوقت من السعادة والفلسفة*
> *وفى معظم الحالات لايخسر الإنسان كثيرا مع الزواج .*
> *وتعلم من الآن فن السباحة والغطس والغرق أحيانا تحت موجات هذا المزيج* 
> *عندما يحيطك يوما ما بعض أو كل خلفك بفلسفاتهم الحكومية والمتحكمة.*
> *سعدت جدا بعلمى أنك تزوجت ، وأبارك فى الناس أهل الطموح ومن يستلذ ركوب الخطر*


معقول يا باشمهندس عاطف !! .. ده أنا لما قريت كلامه قلت ربنا يستر .. ده الجزء الثاني هو اللي اتحقق  ::  

كل سنة وسعادتك طيب يا باشمهندس عاطف  :f: 
وتعيش وتاخد غيرها يا بو حميد  :;):

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ثم إني و لشجاعتي التي لا يوازيها شجاعة سأعود للرد علي ما أقترفته يداك من أسئلة أثناء ذهاب زوجتي للتسوق ... فقد قيل لي و أنا أصدقهم كالعادة ... بأن شهادتي مجروحة ما دامت حرمنا المصون واقفة علي أم رأسي...
> مودتي....


 :: 





> أقول لك نعم يا صديقي إختلف رأيي و رؤيتي 
> فأنا يا صديقي أتذوق حباً حقيقياً الأن قائم علي أفعال ...
> أنا سعيد سعادة حقيقية يا صديقي و أسأل الله أن يكتب لك السعادة الحقة لتعيش ما أعيش الآن...
> أحيانا ما تشبه سعادتنا .. سعادة طفل و فرحته بهدية ما تلقها دون أن يعرف ما بداخلها ... و حينما يفتحها تختلف شكل السعادة لدية ... مع أن هذه سعادة و تلك سعادة ... و لا حرمنا الله من حزاقتك...
> و ختاما أقول أدامها الله نعمة علي ... و جزاها الله خيرا الجزاء لإدخالها السرور إلي قلبي
> مودتي.


*لاشك بأننا نسعد حينما نتلقى هدية مغلفة بشكل جميل  ؛ و قد يختلف شكل السعادة حينما نفتحها و نعرف مابداخلها . . . 
ولاشك  أيضاً بأننا نسعد حينما نرى السعادة تغمر حياة الآخرين  ؛ وأنا سعيد الآن لسعادتك  
أدام الله عليكم نعمته ورزقكم السعادة في الدارين وأنعم عليكم بالذرية الصالحة .
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير .
*

----------

